# Nitro R/C Dragster Club in Houston??



## Pilot281

does anyone out there know if there's a nitro r/c dragster club in the Houston area.....please let me know....i've got the itch (and not the bad kind).


----------



## AHR43

*RC Nitro Drag Racing*



Pilot281 said:


> does anyone out there know if there's a nitro r/c dragster club in the Houston area.....please let me know....i've got the itch (and not the bad kind).


Hi Pilot,
Closest one is in San Antonio. That's where I race. They have combined (nitro and electric) and nitro classes. PM me for more details if you're interested.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Pilot,
> Closest one is in San Antonio. That's where I race. They have combined (nitro and electric) and nitro classes. PM me for more details if you're interested.


Your more than welcome to post the links Arnie. I got your PM on RCFiles and checked out a few of the pics and sure would like to see some here!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Your more than welcome to post the links Arnie. I got your PM on RCFiles and checked out a few of the pics and sure would like to see some here!


lets start a drag racing club here!!! ill go buy one,i have been waiting for a reason to......


----------



## AHR43

*Here's three links with background info*



Gary said:


> Your more than welcome to post the links Arnie. I got your PM on RCFiles and checked out a few of the pics and sure would like to see some here!


Thanks, Biff,

Local link is: http://www.sadragracing.com Tomorrow, Saturday, Sep 2 is one of three annual $Dash for Cash$ races. No trophies; cash payout. Short notice I know, but it would be a good event to look over RC drag racing and get a feel for what you might want to race. San Antonio Model Drag Racing League is fortunate in that it has two of the fastest nitro dragster racing teams in the United States-right here in Texas. Exit 593, I-10W, Trainer Hale Rd. It's on the Houston side of SA, so its easy for an H-towner to get to.

http://www.*********** under Clubs & Orgs, Texas, San Antonio (SA Model Drag Racing League) is where the Texas drag racers hang out. Lots of good info there.

http://www.imdra.com is the national/international org. SAMDRL (San Antonio) is a member track sanctioned by IMDRA. The IMDRA World Finals will happen right down the road in SA Oct 5,6,7 and 8 this year.


----------



## Pilot281

Thanks for the links Arnie...


----------



## justinspeed79

Are any of the kit dragster's competitive at all, or are the competitive ones all custom built?


----------



## Gary

Im out of money right now!


----------



## cjtamu

AH, is it all nitro or do they run electric too? I saw a Bolink VW Bug the other day and almost bought it. And I have a 9 x 1 motor that I sure don't need to put in my TC, LOL. And I have a speedo that will handle 14+ volts. Woo hoo!


----------



## AHR43

*Both*



justinspeed79 said:


> Are any of the kit dragster's competitive at all, or are the competitive ones all custom built?


Hi justinspeed79,
Sorry for the delay in reply. Saturday was race day for me; Sunday is sleep in, unload and recover day.

Below are two links to start with. There are more out there. BUT, I'm willing to bet that there will be a good number of good used cars to choose from at the World Finals in San Antonio, Oct 5-8. I know of one TF nitro car up for sale now.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com

http://www.teamwalbern.com

MegaTech makes both a 'small block' dragster and ProMod. They are excellent cars to start with in nitro. They even have their own Index class in IMDRA. Hope this helps.


----------



## AHR43

cjtamu said:


> AH, is it all nitro or do they run electric too? I saw a Bolink VW Bug the other day and almost bought it. And I have a 9 x 1 motor that I sure don't need to put in my TC, LOL. And I have a speedo that will handle 14+ volts. Woo hoo!


Hi cjtamu,
Both electric and nitro classes are available. There are some 'Combined Classes' where nitro and electric run against each other.

The links I gave justinspeed, above, will work for you too. 6cell car in Bracket Class is a good place to start. But if you feel you just gotta get crazy with the 9x1, then go 8cells in a ProStock. I wouldn't recommend anything hotter than that to start with.

BUT, come out and watch a race first. See what appeals to you before you lay out the bucks. Track record of 1.601sec at 92mph was set by a local nitro extreme car Saturday. There are a two 20cell electric dragsters running close to those numbers too. National extreme speed record sits at 99mph right now-set by an electric car. This is on a 1/10 scale 132ft standing start drag strip.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. What appeals to me is not adding anymore stuff to the stash I have already, and hence avoiding getting yelled at by my wife. I have electronics, etc. to make a flashlight car go, so all I'd have to do is build it. Might be fun.


----------



## insaneracin2003

AHR43 said:


> Hi cjtamu,
> Both electric and nitro classes are available. There are some 'Combined Classes' where nitro and electric run against each other.
> 
> The links I gave justinspeed, above, will work for you too. 6cell car in Bracket Class is a good place to start. But if you feel you just gotta get crazy with the 9x1, then go 8cells in a ProStock. I wouldn't recommend anything hotter than that to start with.
> 
> BUT, come out and watch a race first. See what appeals to you before you lay out the bucks. Track record of 1.601sec at 92mph was set by a local nitro extreme car Saturday. There are a two 20cell electric dragsters running close to those numbers too. National extreme speed record sits at 99mph right now-set by an electric car. This is on a 1/10 scale 132ft standing start drag strip.


where are the races located,i would love to come check this out?


----------



## cjtamu

AH, I didn't see anything on the IMDRA site about tranny/drivetrain. Are 2 speed trannys legal? Is that the complete list of rules?


----------



## AHR43

*How to get there*



insaneracin2003 said:


> where are the races located,i would love to come check this out?


Hi insaneracing2003,
We'd love to have you come check it out too bud!

The track sits right off I-10W just east of San Antonio near Marion. Exit 593-Trainer Hale Rd-hang a left across the overpass, turn right past the gas station/restaurant. It'll be on your left-you can't miss it.

PM me and I'll give you my cell number if you need it.


----------



## AHR43

*Bracket Class is Run-what-you-brung*



cjtamu said:


> AH, I didn't see anything on the IMDRA site about tranny/drivetrain. Are 2 speed trannys legal? Is that the complete list of rules?


Hi cjtamu,
Yep. The rules for combined bracket are real simple. It's the winning that's hard! All you need for an electric car is brakes that work. On a nitro car, add a throttle return spring that works and you're race ready.

In Combined Bracket Class the driver specifies his/her dial-in. If the E.T. a driver runs is quicker that the dial-in, then that car loses-or-'breaks out'. So, a driver/car is actually racing itself as much as the driver/car in the opposing lane.

Glossary:
Combined [Class] - both nitro and electric race in a combined class
dial-in - driver specified elapsed time in seconds to run the scale 1/4mile (132ft)
E.T. - Elapsed Time from start to finish, e.g., 3.678sec
break-out - going quicker than the E.T. provided to the timing trailer. Like, if the dial-in is 6.67sec, and my bracket truck runs a 6.60sec, I 'break-out' and lose the race.
ladder - starting positions determined by qualifying E.T. average

What all that means is the slower car leaves the line first. The faster car leaves second. The car closest to it's dial-in usually wins, depending on the driver's reaction time.
A car makes three qualifying E.T. runs. The E.T.s are fed into a computer data base and an averages E.T. is determined. The driver then gives the timing trailer his/her 'estimated' E.T. The two figures are compared and qualifying positions are determined. Racing begins off the starting 'ladder'. For example, say there are 16 cars in Combined Bracket. #1 qualifier races #16 qualifier; #2 races #15, #3 races #14, et cetra.
More rules come into play for the 'Heads-up' classes where both cars leave at the same time. Some of those classes are Combined; some are not.
Hope this helps and isn't confusing.


----------



## cjtamu

Anybody besides me have the urge to build one of these? There are some neat cars in those links. Be easy enough for us to stage our own races here if we wanted. don't need a track, just a parking lot and runoff area. $99 for the GMS spec car, another $55 to add bearings and the Al axle and hubs. $215 for the GMS-11, which is what I really want. The upfront cost on that ain't so bad, but the parts (esp. the chassis) when you break it are expensive. I e-mailed GMS about the durability and some other questions.


----------



## justinspeed79

I would love to build one, but I don't think it's in the near future. Allready spent way too much on R/C in the last couple weeks, now I need to get electronics for my vintage racer. :spineyes: Good luck at the RC Pro race Chris. I'll be at K&M trying to get my share of the points!


----------



## AHR43

cjtamu said:


> Anybody besides me have the urge to build one of these? There are some neat cars in those links. Be easy enough for us to stage our own races here if we wanted. don't need a track, just a parking lot and runoff area. $99 for the GMS spec car, another $55 to add bearings and the Al axle and hubs. $215 for the GMS-11, which is what I really want. The upfront cost on that ain't so bad, but the parts (esp. the chassis) when you break it are expensive. I e-mailed GMS about the durability and some other questions.


Putting together a RC drag racing club in H-town would be a hoot. Count me in. The timing system can come later after there is enough interest to kick it up a notch.

cjtamu, you're correct in your assessment of the vulnerability of the CF chassis in pan configuration. BUT, once you fill the battery slots, it will stiffen up. At the speeds you'll be getting with the GMS 11, you should have good impact survivability. It's only when you get to going 80-90mph that the CF chassis will literally explode on impact. The higher speed cars are moving away from using CF in pan or channel config. Ladder frames are where CF has its best F-R strength. USUALLY, a lateral impact is rare.

I can give you some tips on getting your car to launch hard and straight. That's most likely where you will encounter damage-coming off the starting line, veering hard right or left, and impacting the timing tower or the track boards on either side of the track.


----------



## Bigmax

*Okie Dokie!!*

So I was slow finding this thread. No worries, I'm in now. Lot's of answers to my questions were here. Now to get hooked up. What speed controls are used in bracket and the others. Motors (fuel and electric) , Battery spec, and fuel.

Me , I know I will look at it all or maybe I should say, in drag racing, what does it take to go the fastest?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> So I was slow finding this thread. No worries, I'm in now. Lot's of answers to my questions were here. Now to get hooked up. What speed controls are used in bracket and the others. Motors (fuel and electric) , Battery spec, and fuel.
> 
> Me , I know I will look at it all or maybe I should say, in drag racing, what does it take to go the fastest?


c'mon lyn,to go fast ,ya just need to PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Bigmax said:


> Me , I know I will look at it all or maybe I should say, in drag racing, what does it take to go the fastest?


Young eyes and quick reflexes. But since we can't buy any of that, we'll have to get by on experience and an unwillingness to lose to people young enough to be our children.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Young eyes and quick reflexes. But since we can't buy any of that, we'll have to get by on experience and an unwillingness to lose to people young enough to be our children.


i am not feeling the love around here


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Anybody besides me have the urge to build one of these? There are some neat cars in those links. Be easy enough for us to stage our own races here if we wanted. don't need a track, just a parking lot and runoff area. $99 for the GMS spec car, another $55 to add bearings and the Al axle and hubs. $215 for the GMS-11, which is what I really want. The upfront cost on that ain't so bad, but the parts (esp. the chassis) when you break it are expensive. I e-mailed GMS about the durability and some other questions.


Yea, I wanna try this! Why not? Were 2Cool!


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha!*

My children, DAAAAANM! My Grandemons!!!

I have experience, the unwillingness, AND I'm just SPASTIC enough to just Accidentle PULL THE LEEEEEVER at the Quickest TIME!!!! BESIDES THAT I HAVE 6 EYES!!!!

Anyone else like the Willis Spec car besides me??

HEH HEH....


----------



## insaneracin2003

I think we really need to get some drag racing in the houston area.i will definately get out there and yank it


----------



## insaneracin2003

ok,now that i might be homeless in a couple of days, if and when i win the ebay auction,but i will have a nitro dragster in one hand and my clothes in the other,any offers on a place to stay for a while???


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

Anyone else want to go out and find a place for 4 or 5 of us to live? I'm your Realtor and roomy too. Just think, No more nagging, racing when and where ever you want, cooking and eating your own food, wearing the same clothes 2 or 3 days at a time and don't care?

NOT! I'm cool with what I'm doing now. What we do on line and at the track , Stays online and at the track!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> NOT! I'm cool with what I'm doing now. What we do on line and at the track , Stays online and at the track!


We need to make that the official RC Motto!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Bigmax said:


> My children, DAAAAANM! My Grandemons!!!
> 
> I have experience, the unwillingness, AND I'm just SPASTIC enough to just Accidentle PULL THE LEEEEEVER at the Quickest TIME!!!! BESIDES THAT I HAVE 6 EYES!!!!
> 
> Anyone else like the Willis Spec car besides me??
> 
> HEH HEH....


LOL. That's the coupe body I was talking about in the Vintage thread. I'm pretty much set on that one, just need to be sure we don't paint them the same color. At $19 per busted chassis v. $90 it just makes more sense. Biff, the Spec car is on the GMS website under "Other Dragsters". AH posted the links at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Gary

Is everybody getting the spec car?


----------



## insaneracin2003

is this the spec car you guys are talking about?








​GMS 11 Kit​_New GMS 11 Kit_ includes a super light chassis that incorporates a brace designed to provide a strong platform at a reduced total weight. The chassis has _multiple battery cutouts _for a variety of cells, and provides the ability to adjust battery placement for maximum performance. _The new_ 4 point rear pod design for equal chassis flex and support at the rear of the car. This creates quicker transition time during initial launch. The kit includes super-light hollow front axle, rear axle, lightweight steering components, and lightweight rear hubs that help keep rotating mass to a minimum. The aluminum motor plates and top plate were designed to allow the racer to remove the motor in seconds. Completing this kit are super strong front 2.0"rims, rear 1/10 scale foam tires, bearings (front and rear), body posts, hardware, and full instructions. Includes the new, very aerodynamic 04 Pro Stock body! 

*Wheelbase*11 inches​*Number of cells*4 to 16 plus cells​*Weight (rolling chassis minus body and electronics)*7.5 oz.​*Front rims*2.0 inch diameter with o-rings​*Rear tires*2.5 inch diameter soft foam mounted on 10th scale rims​*Chassis material*.093 inch graphite weave with center brace ​*Body*Chassis will accept many styles and types of bodies. Kit does include the 04 Pro Stock body ​*Track width*5.0 F / 6.0 R inches​*Aluminum parts*6061 blue anodized aluminum​*Rear Suspension*Solid, no T-Bar​_GMS 11 Kit #1800
(includes 04 ProStock body)

List $309
Online price *$215*_​







​GMS DragSpec Kit​This exciting new line of drag kits could be considered "entry level" or "low budget", but the fact is they are just very good performing drag cars at a very affordable price. These cars should be considered by new drag racers as well as veteran drag racers. The various uses for these kits range from street racing, to bracket racing, to being competitive in existing IEDA classes.

How about a new _spec class_ that includes a National Championship and year-end prizes determined by a lottery drawing for all the participants that qualify, whether they are winners or not? Stay tuned for further details!

These cars feature:a strong G10 chassis, separate front body mount, hollow anodized aluminum front axle that has adjustable castor, ride height adjustment, traction and chassis droop adjustment, 4 point support rear end, real front drag rims and rear drag foam tires. The kit also comes with a Drag Car Body!

Another feature is that these kits will accept all the trick parts that the premium Grand Motorsports Pro Stock and GMS11 cars have, so you can upgrade easily!_

The Pro Stock is the first kit released in the DragSPEC line!_



*Wheelbase*11 inches​*Number of cells*4 to what ever you can get to work!​*Weight (rolling chassis minus body and electronics)*10.9 oz.​*Front rims*2.0 inch diameter with O-ring​*Rear tires*2.5 inch diameter soft foam mounted on 10th scale rims​*Chassis material*.084 G10 fiberglass​*Body*Chassis will accept many styles and types of bodies. Kit does include a Drag Car body ​*Track width*5.0 F / 6.0 R inches​*Aluminum parts*6061 blue anodized aluminum​*Drive line features*bronze bushings, solid steel rear axle*Rear Suspension*Solid, no T-Bar, droop and traction control bar​_GMS DragSpec Kit #2100
(Indicate body choice)

List $129
Online price *$99*_​


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, the one on the bottom is the spec car, you can run any of the bodies listed with it. The one I really want is the GMS-11 above it. But, when you go to the site and check the prices for parts, the Spec car becomes much more attractive. The car doesn't matter nearly as much as the driver in Bracket.


----------



## Pilot281

*Thanks*

Thanks to whoever moved us to the General Forum......I was hoping to drum up more interest.....Also, thanks for all the posts so far guys...keep 'em coming. We really need a drag racing club in Houston.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Pilot281 said:


> Thanks to whoever moved us to the General Forum......I was hoping to drum up more interest.....Also, thanks for all the posts so far guys...keep 'em coming. We really need a drag racing club in Houston.


YOU,my freind,have created a few monsters!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Gary

Pilot281 said:


> Thanks to whoever moved us to the General Forum......I was hoping to drum up more interest.....Also, thanks for all the posts so far guys...keep 'em coming. We really need a drag racing club in Houston.


I think we just started a club!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> I think we just started a club!


hells yeah!!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!

Yep, that's the coupe I LIKE!!!! SPEC and BRACKET!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Ha. We've hardly even begun to recruit people. Wait until we get a couple of these built and to the tracks with us.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Ha. We've hardly even begun to recruit people. Wait until we get a couple of these built and to the tracks with us.


That is what we are lacking,,,,,,TRACKS....we need to find one


----------



## insaneracin2003

hhmmmm,i was thinking....dont laff......but they had a K-Mart that closed down on 1960 and 59 in humble that has a big parking lot.could be a possible starting place.


----------



## cjtamu

Man, all we need is 132' of pavement and a runoff area. Shoot Paul, for you we probably don't even need a runoff area, just barricades on the sides of the track. Ha ha ha ha ha. We can find a place to do it, but I'm going to put it as far from Porter as possible. It won't matter since you're going to be a nomad once you buy this car anyway.


----------



## cjtamu

Here ya go boys, straight from Mike Ogle, owner of GMS. I e-mailed him to ask about battery placement, chassis durability and a couple other issues.

"Chris... Yes, you're right about the battery placement issues,,, the GMS11 and
the ProStocks all
take saddle packs. The DragSpec is the only car I know of that readily will accept
a stick pack.
How about starting with a DragSpec, but get the alum hubs, axle and some ball bearings...
then,
later, if you want to move to a Carbon Fiber chassis, just get the CF components
separately, and
just transplant over your DragSpec's running gear. It'll all fit, most of
the cars chassis
components are interchangeable.
I'm not aware of the event in San Antonio...I'll check the IMDRA website
to see about it. But they
usually don't get a very large electric contingent of racers for the IMDRA events.


Thanks a lot!
Mike
Grand Motorsports"


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Man, all we need is 132' of pavement and a runoff area. Shoot Paul, for you we probably don't even need a runoff area, just barricades on the sides of the track. Ha ha ha ha ha. We can find a place to do it, but I'm going to put it as far from Porter as possible. It won't matter since you're going to be a nomad once you buy this car anyway.


Hey,I resemble that remark


----------



## insaneracin2003

hahahahaha,i have been thinking again.lets mix both racing worlds and do some SAND DRAGS......that would be saweet


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, I've been thinking too. I know where there's a nice, paved, prepped about 175' piece of asphalt in the H'town area that currently doesn't get much use. But I think we need a longer runoff area. AH, how much room do we need total? Staging, 132' for track, then runoff. And how wide?


----------



## Gary

I couldnt wait to get home to talk about this, but the boss asked me to work 12 hours. I have a ton of questions since Im a noob and havent had much time for research. I assume we will have several class's of cars right? Pilot has nitro, AC has the higher end stuff, Im leaning towards at least one step up from the spec car, but havent decided if I want dragster, or possibly the GMS-11. So, are we looking at running strictly bracket racing for a start?

And whats the difference between the rigid rear ends, the T-Plate design and that 4 point thing? To start with, I think Ill run 6 cell and a 10x2. Would that be slow and boring or are these cars really fast?

We were hitting 45 mph at the charity race and it felt slow on that big track. I would at least like to hit 60-70 mph to start with.

I allready forgot some of my questions, but the main one is

We gonna do this?

I would like to!

Were breaking new ground here in Houston with things like the Mini Scale racing. Lost of places are jelous of what we got so far, but part of the 2Cool mission is to grow the hobby so insted of trying to get a bigger piece of the pie, why not make the pie bigger?

BTW, Ill probably order my car tomarrow.


----------



## Gary

Finally got see the vids that Ron posted up. It looks to me that the electric cars are easier to handle and my guess would be because of the flat torque curve versus a 2 stroke coming up on the pipe. Think I also decided to go with a rail. Im an NHRA fan and love top fuel dragsters. The rails look like a purpose built rocket, not a grocery getter! 

The bottom car.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/dragster.asp

Edit: And for once, I would prefer to use a credit card and not paypal. I only found the GMS site and RCkings that have the kit and niether take cards!


----------



## darrin

> Finally got see the vids that Ron posted up. It looks to me that the electric cars are easier to handle and my guess would be because of the flat torque curve versus a 2 stroke coming up on the pipe. Think I also decided to go with a rail. Im an NHRA fan and love top fuel dragsters. The rails look like a purpose built rocket, not a grocery getter!
> 
> The bottom car.
> 
> http://www.grandmotorsports.com/dragster.asp
> 
> Edit: And for once, I would prefer to use a credit card and not paypal. I only found the GMS site and RCkings that have the kit and niether take cards!


Gary,
Let me see if I can hook a brotha up. When you go to check out, it says "Don't have a Paypal account?" Click here. They will be more than happy to take your credit card.:wink:

I don't know if you _really_ wanted to know that!


----------



## Gary

darrin said:


> Gary,
> Let me see if I can hook a brotha up. When you go to check out, it says "Don't have a Paypal account?" Click here. They will be more than happy to take your credit card.:wink:
> 
> I don't know if you _really_ wanted to know that!


LMAO! 

Nailed me didnt ya? lol. Smart guy!

Im trying to hold off untill the weekend and see if I get that Saturday OT in, and then I can justify buying the car without feeling guilty. Then, I deserve it right? 

Awww, Ill admit it, Im addicted to RC!


----------



## Bigmax

*I'm IN!*

Diffinately going for the Most Toys Wins THANG!!!

Spec will be fast to begin with and it can be upgraded when you want more. Now who wants to take dilivery for me so the wife won't blow a vane?

Coupe with the Bigmax THEME!!! YEAH BABY!

Pick a lot and let's go PULL THE LEEEEEVR!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Ha ha ha. That's why all my deliveries go to the office. Biff, the recommended gear ratios for 6 cell mod are 5.20 to 6.00, so if you get the tire diameter you can figure roll out and theoretical top speed. We'll run whatever we got, but I figure bracket will be the biggest, 'cause people can run anything they got and it's a level playing field. Gotta see what's going on with Lajuan's power steering before I commit to any toy cars, I'm afraid it may be the pump that's leaking.


----------



## AHR43

*I got mail to catch up on*

Hi guys,
You been busy posting in my absence! I'm suprised and very happy with the sudden interest in drag racing here in H-town. A giant is awakening!

First off, thanks Biff for moving this thread to the General Forum. It may get more hits here.

Bigmax-ESC? Start with what you have on hand for bracket class-as long as it will handle the motor you use. Use reverse disable if it has reverse. You hand stage the car. You won't need to back up.

cjtamu- Here are minimal dimension rqmts for a drag strip-from the IMDRA website. One thing to keep in mind for site selection-Traction compont or spray. We'll need a site that will let us put it down. It's as simple as a sugar water application, or as complicated as the VP Racing compounds.

More to come.
*Requirements:*

*1. You must have roughly 24ft width. Length needs to be a minimum of 264ft. (preferably 300+ ft) This would be 132ft of actual race track with shutdown figured in. (Track should have at least as much shutdown as the length of actual race area. ( 132+132 ) (Preferably more)*

*2. Grade in the actual first 132ft (race area) should strive to be within + or - 6inches in 132ft maximum.**tdown figured in. (Track should have at least as much shutdown as the legth of actaul race area. ( 132+132 ) (preferably more)*
*2. Grade in the actual first 132ft (race area) should strive to be within + or - 6inches in 132ft maximum.*​


----------



## mongo88

I was thinking about getting that spec car and running the World Finals but just havent found the time to mes with it. They look like a blast to run though. Im _hoping_ I can make it down to the finals to try and get some pics of those little rockets.


----------



## AHR43

*Good Idea Mongo88*



mongo88 said:


> I was thinking about getting that spec car and running the World Finals but just havent found the time to mes with it. They look like a blast to run though. Im _hoping_ I can make it down to the finals to try and get some pics of those little rockets.


Be great to get you in a car Mongo. Are you the same Mongo that has done sand drags?

If you all can find time in your racing schedules to watch at least one day of the IMDRA World Finals-you'll get a lot of your questions answered. Oct 5,6,7 and 8. Litespeed Raceway, Marion TX. Exit 593, I-10W, turn left across the I-10 overpass. Turn right-it's about a block down the feeder on your left. Big Circus tent going up-you won't miss it. Nitro engine clinic on Saturday night.

Bracket and electric is a good place to start. HOWEVER, bracket is a combined class-you can enter either electric or nitro. I'd recommend you stay with what you know best, and have the support equipment for-electric or nitro.

For the nitro gearheads, MegaTech offers a both small block Pro Mod and small block dragster that kicks butt in bracket. Henry won BOTH first and second place running his MegaTechs at SAMDRL (www.sadragracing.com) last weekend.

BTW-here's some background on Litespeed Raceway. Bill's (Mr. Speed) dad owns the property the drag strip is built on. Kip and Moo (Michelle-his wife) are SAMDRL, and run the races and own the timing equipment. SAMDRL (San Antonio Model Drag Racing League) is the local-Texas-sanction for club racing. Litespeed Raceway is sanctioned nationally by IMDRA (www.imdra.com).

Kip has offered in the past to bring the timing trailer to Houston and set up for a weekend if there is interest here. He's up to his armpits in getting ready for the Worlds now. I've already told him there is a RC drag racing heartbeat here in H-town. I'll talk with him again and see if the offer still stands. All 2 cool would need then is a race site.

You all may have this website already bookmarked, the SAMDRL gang posts to www.***********. Go to the FORUM, scroll down to Clubs & Orgs.-Texas, San Antonio. Good guys there to answer your questions too.

I've done preliminary discussions with Lonestar Motorsports Park in Sealy, and received a moderate interest in providing space to set up RC drag racing. I haven't followed up because at the time there was no interest. That may be a long-term consideration. But short-term, all 2 Cool needs is like you say-a parking lot somewhere.


----------



## mongo88

If your talking the full size sand drags, yeah, thats me. We only did that a few times to work out the bugs in the mud drag truck though. Im also the same Mongo from ******** too. 

Love to try one some day but just too swamped right now with work to even think about it. maybe if we had a local track I would consider it but just not feesible when the closest track is 90 miles away, lol.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hummm?*

Bracket in Electric and Nitro. BE STILL MY HEART!

I did go watch some of those videos last night. Stage, Stage, Stage, Stage,Stage, Stage, Stage, Stage, Watch the lights, DONE! FIERCELY FAST!!

Is there a time limit from when you walk on the staging area and the lights go? Seemed like one guy was staging longer and as he step back the light went on?


----------



## Ronborsk

All single folks raise their hands and quote storage prices for these cars so the married fellas stay married. I wonder if credit card billing can show something like Tomball Ford, Polar A/C, etc so we can hide our expenses?

I think I will hold off personally because I want to get a 1/8th offroad. Can you say truggy?? I knew you could.

Growing old is mandatory, Growing up is optional!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Ronborsk said:


> All single folks raise their hands and quote storage prices for these cars so the married fellas stay married. I wonder if credit card billing can show something like Tomball Ford, Polar A/C, etc so we can hide our expenses?
> 
> I think I will hold off personally because I want to get a 1/8th offroad. Can you say truggy?? I knew you could.
> 
> Growing old is mandatory, Growing up is optional!


oh yeah i am happy i made the switch to 1/8th scale.fun as heck.i bever ran a truggy before and i personally dont want to at the moment.My plate is full enough.plus the coffee lady has not shown up in a few weeks so i wont have the energy to run more than 2 or 3 classes


----------



## Ronborsk

It has been a toss up for me, buggy or truggy, but since my pit partner runs buggy things work out for the better if I run truggy. I didn't know I was a poet.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi guys,
> You been busy posting in my absence! I'm suprised and very happy with the sudden interest in drag racing here in H-town. A giant is awakening!
> 
> First off, thanks Biff for moving this thread to the General Forum. It may get more hits here.
> 
> Bigmax-ESC? Start with what you have on hand for bracket class-as long as it will handle the motor you use. Use reverse disable if it has reverse. You hand stage the car. You won't need to back up.
> 
> cjtamu- Here are minimal dimension rqmts for a drag strip-from the IMDRA website. One thing to keep in mind for site selection-Traction compont or spray. We'll need a site that will let us put it down. It's as simple as a sugar water application, or as complicated as the VP Racing compounds.
> 
> More to come.
> *Requirements:*
> 
> *1. You must have roughly 24ft width. Length needs to be a minimum of 264ft. (preferably 300+ ft) This would be 132ft of actual race track with shutdown figured in. (Track should have at least as much shutdown as the length of actual race area. ( 132+132 ) (Preferably more)*
> 
> *2. Grade in the actual first 132ft (race area) should strive to be within + or - 6inches in 132ft maximum.**tdown figured in. (Track should have at least as much shutdown as the legth of actaul race area. ( 132+132 ) (preferably more)*
> 
> *2. Grade in the actual first 132ft (race area) should strive to be within + or - 6inches in 132ft maximum.*
> ​


Were gonna be asking alot of questions my brother. We dont know squat about RC drag racing, but we are good students!


----------



## Gary

Just tossing out some thoughts yall. Please feel free to pipe in. Im going to order the spec car for several reasons. #1, its cheap and an easy sell to the other racers who think its a good idea, but are NOT willing to fork over big bucks to get started.

#2. Bigmax likes the old cars and tried really hard to get the Bolink Legends class going here years ago, but onroad racing was doing well and I dont know what happened. <shrug> As allways, Im down with Bigmax!

#3. Untill we get a timing system, bracket racing wont work without it. That comes later...

I want yall to speak up on this. Were starting out as parking lot bashing thing to start with right? With CJ, Bigmax and I getting spec class cars, we can have some heads up racing and all that takes is someone at the finish line to see who won! BUT! We need the NitroFreekingDragsters hauling arse, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol

Im a big NHRA fan and I love drag racing. I think NASCAR is for hillbillys! LOL

This is going to take some time to make Houston an RC drag city, alot of thought and promotion. This takes work. :work:

First order of bussiness is to learn something new that most of us know nothing about.

We need a place to run! I have some suggestions but they are either on the west side, or northwest side. Half of West Oaks mall is empty with tons of sealed assfault. Theres George Bush park and Bear creek park. And some streets near my job, Ill check that out soon. Thats near 290 and beltway 8. Industrial zone.


----------



## Pilot281

Gary said:


> Just tossing out some thoughts yall. Please feel free to pipe in. Im going to order the spec car for several reasons. #1, its cheap and an easy sell to the other racers who think its a good idea, but are NOT willing to fork over big bucks to get started.
> 
> #2. Bigmax likes the old cars and tried really hard to get the Bolink Legends class going here years ago, but onroad racing was doing well and I dont know what happened. <shrug> As allways, Im down with Bigmax!
> 
> #3. Untill we get a timing system, bracket racing wont work without it. That comes later...
> 
> I want yall to speak up on this. Were starting out as parking lot bashing thing to start with right? With CJ, Bigmax and I getting spec class cars, we can have some heads up racing and all that takes is someone at the finish line to see who won! BUT! We need the NitroFreekingDragsters hauling arse, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol
> 
> Im a big NHRA fan and I love drag racing. I think NASCAR is for hillbillys! LOL
> 
> This is going to take some time to make Houston an RC drag city, alot of thought and promotion. This takes work. :work:
> 
> First order of bussiness is to learn something new that most of us know nothing about.
> 
> We need a place to run! I have some suggestions but they are either on the west side, or northwest side. Half of West Oaks mall is empty with tons of sealed assfault. Theres George Bush park and Bear creek park. And some streets near my job, Ill check that out soon. Thats near 290 and beltway 8. Industrial zone.


I second that motion about NASCAR and hillbillys!


----------



## Gary

Spec car ordered with upgrade.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hear Ye! Hear Ye!*

Tossed it around the shop today. Dave Clenney being the Electical Engineer that he is offered to build us a light tower. I told him that it needed to be controled by a computer and setup with reaction times and finish line times. $? Have no idea but he's a contact for it.

Now to get my spec ordered. Who wants to take delivery for me?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Tossed it around the shop today. Dave Clenney being the Electical Engineer that he is offered to build us a light tower. I told him that it needed to be controled by a computer and setup with reaction times and finish line times. $? Have no idea but he's a contact for it.
> 
> Now to get my spec ordered. Who wants to take delivery for me?


Im single! Ill take delivery! PM coming!


----------



## insaneracin2003

I should have the NItrofreekingdragsters covered,anyone else with me in this class?


----------



## insaneracin2003

our drag club will need a name. HRCD=Houston RC Drag. hows this?


----------



## Bigmax

WE BE 2COOL RC Drag Racing Brothers!

2CRCDBROS


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> WE BE 2COOL RC Drag Racing Brothers!
> 
> 2CRCDBROS


better yet^^ i likey


----------



## Pilot281

We're cookin' with gas now.....or electric. Whichever you prefer


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, we should be able to run Bracket with hand timing if we have to, at least just for getting started. I'm going with the Spec also b/c one, the spares are cheap if you break, and two, I have all the electronics to run it with the 9 x 1 I have sitting at the house. I plan to order this weekend so it's delivered in time for my family to give it to me for my bday, LOL. I'll start looking for places. I know Bucky at RC Hobby said the property owner would let him run parking lot races (we were talking on-road at the time) if he wanted. If Dave can do a portable timing tower that would be a great thing. We could do RC Hobby, Randy's, couple other shops if they have enough parking lot space, just move the races around. Great way to reach out to non-RCer's. There are also guys running at Hightower High School, I'll get hold of them.


----------



## Ronborsk

Have an r/c racing problem?

We may need to come up with a twelve step program soon!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Ronborsk said:


> Have an r/c racing problem?
> 
> We may need to come up with a twelve step program soon!


let me see...shiot....i cant even get to 1
am i going to be the only nitro dragster?hahaha...looks like i win....go me...go me...go me


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Tossed it around the shop today. Dave Clenney being the Electical Engineer that he is offered to build us a light tower. I told him that it needed to be controled by a computer and setup with reaction times and finish line times. $? Have no idea but he's a contact for it.
> 
> Now to get my spec ordered. Who wants to take delivery for me?


It shouldnt be that hard. Some photocells, digital timers, the tree, USB ports, etc. The hard part would be writing the software.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> I should have the NItrofreekingdragsters covered,anyone else with me in this class?


My next car will be nitro, and a rail! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

Pilot281 said:


> We're cookin' with gas now.....or electric. Whichever you prefer


Whats your name bro? Give us a little background on yourself. 2Cool Racing Team is a "Family" and we should know eachother well. And thanks man! Because of you, CJ and AC, were about to embark on something I havent seen in my 13 years of racing RC cars.

California gets all the "juice" about racing and Texas has allways been one of the smallest markets. Things are looking up IMO. We have probably the best Mini Scale track in the world, and allmost allways a great turn out. K&M has been around longer than I have been racing, and now, were re-writing the book. Were gonna have Drag Racing! Were gonna have Vintage offroad! And trust me, ideas are flowing! 

I think I said earlier in this thread, if you cant have a bigger slice of pie, bake a bigger pie!

I miss PD2 though. That man is an "Idea Machine" and wish he would get involved a little more!


----------



## insaneracin2003

hehe,i just won my nitro dragster from ebay,should be here in about 2 weeks.should be a whole lotta fun.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> hehe,i just won my nitro dragster from ebay,should be here in about 2 weeks.should be a whole lotta fun.


Congrats bro! 

Your a freak!

Your Insane! :slimer:


----------



## Bigmax

*Awe Comeon!!!*

Share the page so we can DRULE!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha!*

Found it myself!

SWEET!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nitro-Dragster-Bolink_W0QQitemZ190029817263QQihZ009QQcategoryZ19168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I miss PD2 though. That man is an "Idea Machine" and wish he would get involved a little more!


Hey bro....I'm here, just viewing and keeping up with what's shakin......

The drag cars definitely sound cool. Just no cash or time to mess with them now a days. I'm working on getting work lined out....again....ugh! I'm just freakin tired of dealing with internal issues and not working on what I should be.....eh, just ignore me there.

I'm down to a basher now - Traxxas E-Maxx for messin around the backyard. Nothing fancy, just no racing right now.

And thanks for the kind words on the ideas....regarding the lights and tree for drag racing, Biffster is spot on. Photo/light sensors would be a quick project. Literally timing gates - the clock starts when the light flips from yellows to green and begins timing/clock for both lanes. When cars cross their respective marks on the strip, a light gate will stop the clock giving the times. Quick calculations can be done to figure out the speed of the car from start to finish. BTW - here is a site that may interest you guys further - http://www.rcdrags.com/

Any one ever thought of contacting Houston International over on the East side and seeing if they would be interested in sharing some asphalt around there on race day or grudge nights? May be a way to really get this hobby kicking and keep some of those kids off the expensive sports cars.

Still sticking around....

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Found it myself!
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nitro-Dragster-Bolink_W0QQitemZ190029817263QQihZ009QQcategoryZ19168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


sorry bout that biggie,i was at work and didn't have time to post it up.that is a nasty looking body.....haha...it will have some flourescant green on the new one!!!! Cause ,you know that bright green is Team Insaneracins' colors!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

PD2 said:


> Hey bro....I'm here, just viewing and keeping up with what's shakin......
> 
> The drag cars definitely sound cool. Just no cash or time to mess with them now a days. I'm working on getting work lined out....again....ugh! I'm just freakin tired of dealing with internal issues and not working on what I should be.....eh, just ignore me there.
> 
> I'm down to a basher now - Traxxas E-Maxx for messin around the backyard. Nothing fancy, just no racing right now.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words on the ideas....regarding the lights and tree for drag racing, Biffster is spot on. Photo/light sensors would be a quick project. Literally timing gates - the clock starts when the light flips from yellows to green and begins timing/clock for both lanes. When cars cross their respective marks on the strip, a light gate will stop the clock giving the times. Quick calculations can be done to figure out the speed of the car from start to finish. BTW - here is a site that may interest you guys further - http://www.rcdrags.com/
> 
> Any one ever thought of contacting Houston International over on the East side and seeing if they would be interested in sharing some asphalt around there on race day or grudge nights? May be a way to really get this hobby kicking and keep some of those kids off the expensive sports cars.
> 
> Still sticking around....
> 
> PD2


Thanks PD2 for the link....


----------



## AHR43

*One Minute Rule*



Bigmax said:


> Bracket in Electric and Nitro. BE STILL MY HEART!
> 
> I did go watch some of those videos last night. Stage, Stage, Stage, Stage,Stage, Stage, Stage, Stage, Watch the lights, DONE! FIERCELY FAST!!
> 
> Is there a time limit from when you walk on the staging area and the lights go? Seemed like one guy was staging longer and as he step back the light went on?


As a courtesy both dirvers usually stage at the same time. Some cars may roll out of stage and need to re-stage. The timing trailer allows for that.

There is a 'One Minute Rule' that timing can invoke. What that means is the competitor MUST stage within one minute of the first racer that stages. There have been isolated instances in national events of competitors trying to 'burn down' a competitor by late staging. Late staging on a nitro car that is already staged will cause the staged car to (1) overheat-maybe even sieze; or (2) run low on fuel and lean out before the end of the run.
Late staging on an electric car is not as critical, BUT battery voltage is dropping all the time the electric car is staged waiting to launch.

BTW all, one of our own SAMDRL/IMDRA drag racers got his nitro ProMod featured in the Nov issue of Hot Rod Magazine (HRM). Its a hot car. Good looking, quick, and fast!


----------



## AHR43

*Here's two more suggestions*



insaneracin2003 said:


> our drag club will need a name. HRCD=Houston RC Drag. hows this?


insaneracin2003-good suggestion.

Here's what I'll offer up for names:
1) 2Cool RC Drag Racers
2) HAMDRL (Houston Area Model Drag Racing League)

2Cool-because, well, we're 2Cool.

HAMDRL because that ties into SAMDRL. I talked with Slash, aka Kip, sometime ago and he said it was O.K. with him to use HAMDRL-it wouldn't infringe on his copywrite. He also said it was O.K. to use his rules as a start point.

He has been wanting to get a three-city series going: San Antonio, Houston, DFW.

O.K., those are my suggestions. Next?


----------



## cjtamu

Ok boys, here's my b'day present. Soon as I get a total I PayPal him and it's on the way. PD, I'm going to Bryan this tomorrow and I'm going to bash with my E-maxx while Lajuan runs on Sunday. Wanna go?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&item=320025478221&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Pilot281

*About me*



Gary said:


> Whats your name bro? Give us a little background on yourself. 2Cool Racing Team is a "Family" and we should know eachother well. And thanks man! Because of you, CJ and AC, were about to embark on something I havent seen in my 13 years of racing RC cars.
> 
> California gets all the "juice" about racing and Texas has allways been one of the smallest markets. Things are looking up IMO. We have probably the best Mini Scale track in the world, and allmost allways a great turn out. K&M has been around longer than I have been racing, and now, were re-writing the book. Were gonna have Drag Racing! Were gonna have Vintage offroad! And trust me, ideas are flowing!
> 
> I think I said earlier in this thread, if you cant have a bigger slice of pie, bake a bigger pie!
> 
> I miss PD2 though. That man is an "Idea Machine" and wish he would get involved a little more!


Thanks for your interest guys! My name is Phillip. My dad got me into R/C when I was in Junior High. I used to race at Checkered Flag and I&I hobby shops on the southwest side of town a long time ago. My first car was an old Fox and then got a Team Losi truck when the trucks first came out (remember those with the big orange wheels). Anyway, I was the driver and my dad was the crew chief. I stopped racing after a few years when I was in high school. 



Then, I tried to get into R/C planes. That ended quickly when I got tired of paying to crash airplanes.











After many moves, I'm back in the Houston area to stay. We had some things to sell recently when we moved back. My brother-in-law told me about a great message board that you can sell stuff quickly on. That of course was 2coolfishing. 



I've also been going to the NHRA drag races in Dallas and Houston with my dad since pretty much the inaugural races at both tracks. I saw some footage of an R/C drag race a couple of years ago, and when I found the R/C section on 2coolfishing, I was curious to know if there were any races going on in the Houston area.



I posted the thread and here we are now.



I have no R/C equipment, an 18 month-old son, and another son on the way any day now. That is where my time and/or money is spent these days, but would definitely support a club in the area so that when my sons get old enough, we can all go play and HAVE FUN together at the R/C track. After all, isn't that what 2cool racing is all about?



Glad I could be a part of something this big! Thanks guys!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Pilot281 said:


> Thanks for your interest guys! My name is Phillip. My dad got me into R/C when I was in Junior High. I used to race at Checkered Flag and I&I hobby shops on the southwest side of town a long time ago. My first car was an old Fox and then got a Team Losi truck when the trucks first came out (remember those with the big orange wheels). Anyway, I was the driver and my dad was the crew chief. I stopped racing after a few years when I was in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I tried to get into R/C planes. That ended quickly when I got tired of paying to crash airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many moves, I'm back in the Houston area to stay. We had some things to sell recently when we moved back. My brother-in-law told me about a great message board that you can sell stuff quickly on. That of course was 2coolfishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been going to the NHRA drag races in Dallas and Houston with my dad since pretty much the inaugural races at both tracks. I saw some footage of an R/C drag race a couple of years ago, and when I found the R/C section on 2coolfishing, I was curious to know if there were any races going on in the Houston area.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the thread and here we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no R/C equipment, an 18 month-old son, and another son on the way any day now. That is where my time and/or money is spent these days, but would definitely support a club in the area so that when my sons get old enough, we can all go play and HAVE FUN together at the R/C track. After all, isn't that what 2cool racing is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could be a part of something this big! Thanks guys!


well,first off,congrats on the new baby,we are a bunch of RC fanatics and enjoy our time with freinds at the track and on the boards. my son is almost 4 and will be racing with us soon enough.Rite now he just goes to the track with me and is ALL over the place,hard tryuing to keep him in site while i work on my stuff. welcome to 2Cool and be sure to come out and watch some off-road racing with us.


----------



## cjtamu

Pilot, if you ever want to race we have enough spare cars laying around to start our own distributorship. One of us can find you something to drive. And for drag racing, I don't see why you couldn't run a TC in Bracket class. Just gear it to the moon and go.


----------



## Pilot281

cjtamu said:


> Pilot, if you ever want to race we have enough spare cars laying around to start our own distributorship. One of us can find you something to drive. And for drag racing, I don't see why you couldn't run a TC in Bracket class. Just gear it to the moon and go.


hahaha...thanks man...I might just have to take you up on that....


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Pilot, if you ever want to race we have enough spare cars laying around to start our own distributorship. One of us can find you something to drive. And for drag racing, I don't see why you couldn't run a TC in Bracket class. Just gear it to the moon and go.


agreed,between us all,we can have our own WORLDS event just between 2Cool...lol..... that can't be good.


----------



## Bigmax

*Dude Pilot!*

Good to have you around. I began my racing at I&I back in 1987. We may have rubbed some paint a time or two. Looking forward to shaking hands with a grown up Philup now.

Chris, saw that bid item. Saw a deal in it myself. With some stickers the bodies will look better. They are clean at least.

DANG IT! Am I the only one that hasn't ordered one yet? Nitro? Electric? Dragster? Spec? I WANT THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Good to have you around. I began my racing at I&I back in 1987. We may have rubbed some paint a time or two. Looking forward to shaking hands with a grown up Philup now.
> 
> Chris, saw that bid item. Saw a deal in it myself. With some stickers the bodies will look better. They are clean at least.
> 
> DANG IT! Am I the only one that hasn't ordered one yet? Nitro? Electric? Dragster? Spec? I WANT THEM ALL!!!!


no need to be SKEERED Biggie, i am sure you can stash it for a while in you work area,the misses will never notice,shoot,with all the stuff you have in there,you might lose it....


----------



## darrin

insaneracin2003,
You may have two dragsters before you know it. I see you are still the high bidder on the electric.

d


----------



## insaneracin2003

darrin said:


> insaneracin2003,
> You may have two dragsters before you know it. I see you are still the high bidder on the electric.
> 
> d


lol,sheet i know.someone go bid for that thing so i dont have 2.i will definately will need a place to stay....lol.nagh,if i win that than i can try elec and nitro....lol


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Biggie, the bodies are in good shape but the paint's ugly on the Vette. But the yellow Pro Stock looks good when the stickers are added, look at the website. That one hasn't even had the wheel wells cut out yet. Never fear, I'm still going to get the coupe body so a couple old guys can have an old skool looking drag race. Shoot, the GMS 8T arm is $40 or $45 new. I'll pull the radio and Rx out and they'll go back up on eBay.


----------



## cjtamu

Okay, I just paid for the car. Too late to back out now. Somebody tell Dave to hurry up and get that timing tower designed, LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Okay, I just paid for the car. Too late to back out now. Somebody tell Dave to hurry up and get that timing tower designed, LOL.


Saweet,looks as though Biggie better step up to the plate and order sumthing.


----------



## Gary

Pilot281 said:


> Thanks for your interest guys! My name is Phillip. My dad got me into R/C when I was in Junior High. I used to race at Checkered Flag and I&I hobby shops on the southwest side of town a long time ago. My first car was an old Fox and then got a Team Losi truck when the trucks first came out (remember those with the big orange wheels). Anyway, I was the driver and my dad was the crew chief. I stopped racing after a few years when I was in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I tried to get into R/C planes. That ended quickly when I got tired of paying to crash airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many moves, I'm back in the Houston area to stay. We had some things to sell recently when we moved back. My brother-in-law told me about a great message board that you can sell stuff quickly on. That of course was 2coolfishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been going to the NHRA drag races in Dallas and Houston with my dad since pretty much the inaugural races at both tracks. I saw some footage of an R/C drag race a couple of years ago, and when I found the R/C section on 2coolfishing, I was curious to know if there were any races going on in the Houston area.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the thread and here we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no R/C equipment, an 18 month-old son, and another son on the way any day now. That is where my time and/or money is spent these days, but would definitely support a club in the area so that when my sons get old enough, we can all go play and HAVE FUN together at the R/C track. After all, isn't that what 2cool racing is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could be a part of something this big! Thanks guys!


Congradulations on the soon to be newborn! Man, my youngest is getting married next weekend. Talk about old?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Ok boys, here's my b'day present. Soon as I get a total I PayPal him and it's on the way. PD, I'm going to Bryan this tomorrow and I'm going to bash with my E-maxx while Lajuan runs on Sunday. Wanna go?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&item=320025478221&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


Whats up with the receiver pack? Ooops, btw, congrats! 

Is the amp draw so high that we need power for the servo?


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Whats up with the receiver pack? Ooops, btw, congrats!
> 
> Is the amp draw so high that we need power for the servo?


Gary, look closely, do you see the speedo? Ha ha ha. This car has a micro switch, which just supplies instant 100% battery power to the motor. So, you need a Rx pack for the servo. I doubt I'll run the car that way, certainly not for Bracket class. I have a GT7 to drop into it. Common sense tells you (and AH confirms) that the switch is hard on motors. Oh yeah, before I bought it I checked, and this car has the hopup kit already installed, so no plastic hubs or bushings for me, woo hoo! The hardest part is going to be waiting till Oct 1 for my family to give it to me.


----------



## AHR43

*Almost enough for a bracket class*

Hi all,
Congrats Pilot281, and welcome Phillip. I'm a newbie too-the 2Cool gang makes you feel welcome from the get-go.

The way I count it, there are a definite four (4) cars with two (2) ready to tip in. That gives H-town six (6) cars-enough to field its own bracket class. Not a bad start for an emerging program.

I've asked Kip, aka Slash, (SAMDRL) to look at this thread if he has time. He's been drag racing RCs out of San Antonio forever. You alls are fast approaching my limited knowledge of the sport; his knowledge is endless.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Ok boys, here's my b'day present. Soon as I get a total I PayPal him and it's on the way. PD, I'm going to Bryan this tomorrow and I'm going to bash with my E-maxx while Lajuan runs on Sunday. Wanna go?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&item=320025478221&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


Nice looking car and definitely a good deal - congrats bro! No-go on the Bryan trip, although, while you are up there, stop by the new Rudy's BBQ! Dude! When I found out they had one closer than San Antonio or Austin and within an hour from my house, we went about two weekends ago. Ate myself silly! Its almost at the corner of 30 and Texas - not far from campus.

Have fun bro!
PD2


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Gary, look closely, do you see the speedo? Ha ha ha. This car has a micro switch, which just supplies instant 100% battery power to the motor. So, you need a Rx pack for the servo. I doubt I'll run the car that way, certainly not for Bracket class. I have a GT7 to drop into it. Common sense tells you (and AH confirms) that the switch is hard on motors. Oh yeah, before I bought it I checked, and this car has the hopup kit already installed, so no plastic hubs or bushings for me, woo hoo! The hardest part is going to be waiting till Oct 1 for my family to give it to me.


What about using the "Hole Shot" function on the radios? Or do they still offer that function?? I better dig out my M11 book.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi all,
> Congrats Pilot281, and welcome Phillip. I'm a newbie too-the 2Cool gang makes you feel welcome from the get-go.
> 
> The way I count it, there are a definite four (4) cars with two (2) ready to tip in. That gives H-town six (6) cars-enough to field its own bracket class. Not a bad start for an emerging program.
> 
> I've asked Kip, aka Slash, (SAMDRL) to look at this thread if he has time. He's been drag racing RCs out of San Antonio forever. You alls are fast approaching my limited knowledge of the sport; his knowledge is endless.


Trust us AC, there will be more cars and trucks soon!  Later in the week Ill be designing my Mini Scale Drag cars. 1/28th and 1/18th scale. LOL


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Biff, my plan is to use that function on my Mars. And I think you can program both my speedos to do that also. I just don't see the need for a slam switch in Bracket class. Heads up racing okay, yeah, I can see it.


----------



## AHR43

*Radio Settings*



cjtamu said:


> Yeah Biff, my plan is to use that function on my Mars. And I think you can program both my speedos to do that also. I just don't see the need for a slam switch in Bracket class. Heads up racing okay, yeah, I can see it.


Hi guys, 
Futaba 3PM is the radio sys I use. For bracket, I left all the settings default-EXCEPT for EPA (End point adjuster). What works for me is to limit R and L steering just to what I need to make course corrections. Excessive steering angle will get a drag racing car into serious trouble real quick. I also try to keep Steering Trim (TRM) as close to zero (0) as I can. Do this by taking the pinion off the car, power up the steering servo, and roll test the car-as you will race it. It SHOULD go straight if the alignment and weights are correct. The MOST you should ever have is (+) (-) 2.

For the 8cell electric rail I will field soon, I'd like to speed up the throttle to that approaching a slam switch-but not sure if I can do that with the 3PM. I believe Throttle EXP is a nitro thing, and requires a servo to control rather than an ESC. But, I'll play with it and see if I can get full throttle quicker once I launch.

Cheers.


----------



## Gary

Welp, my spec car should get here by Thursday! 

When I got to http://www.hircr.com/ yesterday to race, Trey hands me this car he started building. I dont have the camera here, but Ill give yall a brief description. Its built up the same size as a MiniZ which I may change up to a longer narrower chassis as soon as I get some Carbon Fiber sheet. But its a flat chassis with a second level for the electronics. Its a T plate design in the rear and kingpin/spring up front. Steering knuckles, tie rod and everything is allready in. But get this!

The motor is an Orion Elite 180. Thats what we run in the M18s. I figure, with a 6 cell IC3 pack, this car will rip nose hairs out of any race fan. :spineyes:

Were gonna do some drag racing on the Mini Scale level also, so for yall that have MiniZ stuff laying around collecting dust, hop em up!


----------



## Gary

I know AC has seen this, whatta yall think?

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1661

Personally, I would prefer heads up racing I think.


----------



## Bigmax

*A little old conversation.*

They were typing this like a year ago. AC may be able to share what became of this. Houston is building up to have some of everything. I'm still thinking the Spec car but whether it's heads up or bracket doesn't matter at this time. Bracket here seems a little ways off due to not having a tree to time up at the start and at the end. It's just who gets there first for now.

Still Want FASTEST and still want Bracket. The idea of staying within your time excites me.


----------



## insaneracin2003

looks as though i won another dragster on ebay,this one will be my bracket racer(electric)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200026207908&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3AEOIBSA%3AMT%3A11

my nitro dragster will be for my heads-up racer.........


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> I know AC has seen this, whatta yall think?
> 
> http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1661
> 
> Personally, I would prefer heads up racing I think.


Hi Biff and all,
Yea, I posted to that thread at least twice. One of the major sanctioning orgs tried a 'Spec Class' using the GMS Spec Car/Chassis and hand out motors that compeitiors turned in at the end of the event. Next event, compeitiors drew another spec motor. To me, it seemed combersome and redundant. Besides, if you wanted to race the car anywhere else, you needed to buy another motor. Bracket and Index Class racing will accomplish the same thing.

SAMDRL runs a 2.40sec and a 1.95sec Index Class. Either of these index classes allow for fast cars, but don't allow an advantage to whoever spends the most money. It's heads-up racing-but with an index. If you break out of the index, you lose.

Again, it comes down to a timing device. In both bracket and index, the MOV (Margin of Victory) is often 1"-3" at the end of a run! Go hard or go home is never more true than in RC drag racing.

You all are scoring some nice RC drag rides. We've got to find a place to put them to the pavement. Any club name decided on yet?

Kip-from SAMDRL-reviewed the thread. He is excited there is a movement to RC drag racing in H-town. He was unable to register to this site, registration is temporarily stopped. He'll try registering again later. His Email is: [email protected]. He asks you to Email him any questions until he gets registered to this forum.


----------



## Pilot281

*Club Name*



AHR43 said:


> insaneracin2003-good suggestion.
> 
> Here's what I'll offer up for names:
> 1) 2Cool RC Drag Racers
> 2) HAMDRL (Houston Area Model Drag Racing League)
> 
> 2Cool-because, well, we're 2Cool.
> 
> HAMDRL because that ties into SAMDRL. I talked with Slash, aka Kip, sometime ago and he said it was O.K. with him to use HAMDRL-it wouldn't infringe on his copywrite. He also said it was O.K. to use his rules as a start point.
> 
> He has been wanting to get a three-city series going: San Antonio, Houston, DFW.
> 
> O.K., those are my suggestions. Next?


I like HAMDRL (Houston Area Model Drag Racing League) AND HRCD (Houston R/C Drags).....it's too hard to decide.....AAAHHHHHHH!!!.......any other suggestions??


----------



## insaneracin2003

HSLR-Houston Straight Line Racing


----------



## Ronnie Norris

paul, u got pm


----------



## Bigmax

*Let's keep in the flow.*

Until we know where we're going with this.

HAMDRL sounds fine and not to sound wishy washy, We won't change just because we're more special than San Antonio. We're ALL from TEXAS!!!!

GIT-R-DUN!!!!


----------



## Gary

Untill this afternoon while talking to a co-worker, I didnt know how bracket racing worked. As a kid roaming around Irwindale Raceway, when the bracket classes were running, I strolled through the pits and ignored bracket racing. Its boring to the average spectator.

I was under the impression that you had your dial in time and the driver who got the closest without going over was the winner. Boy, was I way off! LOL

Now I can see how bracket racing is better than a spec class.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Kip-from SAMDRL-reviewed the thread. He is excited there is a movement to RC drag racing in H-town. He was unable to register to this site, registration is temporarily stopped. He'll try registering again later. His Email is: [email protected]. He asks you to Email him any questions until he gets registered to this forum.


AC: The owner of this site is the only one who registers new accounts and when he is away he shuts down the registration process. Ask Kip to be patient.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Until we know where we're going with this.
> 
> HAMDRL sounds fine and not to sound wishy washy, We won't change just because we're more special than San Antonio. We're ALL from TEXAS!!!!
> 
> GIT-R-DUN!!!!


Left me a "Set Up" didnt ya bro? 

Bigmax and I have been around the block a time or two together on things like this. Thats another discussion but, I like HAMDRL. The issue is, or could be, there is allready a SAMDRL. Thats infringement IMO. And others could view it as the same. However!!!!!!!!! As Bigmax stated, were all from Texas, could we combine forces and have a Houston Chapter????

SA and H-Town are very close to eachother. Travel shouldnt be an issue and what if we had some sort of Texas Sling Shot Race every couple of months or something?

Im gonna leave it there and let yall come up with some ideas. Otherwise Ill write a book. LMAO!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Left me a "Set Up" didnt ya bro?
> 
> Bigmax and I have been around the block a time or two together on things like this. Thats another discussion but, I like HAMDRL. The issue is, or could be, there is allready a SAMDRL. Thats infringement IMO. And others could view it as the same. However!!!!!!!!! As Bigmax stated, were all from Texas, could we combine forces and have a Houston Chapter????
> 
> SA and H-Town are very close to eachother. Travel shouldnt be an issue and what if we had some sort of Texas Sling Shot Race every couple of months or something?
> 
> Im gonna leave it there and let yall come up with some ideas. Otherwise Ill write a book. LMAO!


yeah what ^^ said....great ideas. 
oh yeah Gary,I like your Jeff Ward avatar....I used to watch that guy in the 80's run motocross with Bob Hannah,Ricky Johnson,all them old guys.....god i miss that....


----------



## slash

*Hey Kids! It's time to play!!!!!*

Hello, hello, hello!!!!! This is Kip, your neighbor to the West. I want to welcome y'all to the incredible sport of RC drag racing! This is something that I had been wanting to do since the early 80's and finally made it happen. I've raced all forms of RC cars, boats and flown planes. I have to say that since starting RC drag racing in SA, I'd never go anywhere else. The type of people that participate in RC drag racing are like no others I've ever been around. When I raced on-road and dirt, racers used to throw towels over their cars if you came close to their pits. Here, you'll get so much information handed to you that you might not know what to do with it all! Here at SAMDRL, we want everybody to go as fast as they want to. It's no fun having one guy constantly blowing the doors off everyone else. No one would want to race. There is not one bad person at our track, and if there were, I'd have had a little "chat" with them. I guard this organization with my life. I feel very strongly about having a fun place for people to go, forget about work, war, women troubles, etc. This is a place to hang out with friends. It's a family environment with all ages participating. We have 6 year olds on up to, well, pretty dang old! I'd like to invite y'all over to the track to have some Texas fun. If you decide to come and try it out, I'll waive your entry fees for the weekend, course, I can't do that during the IMDRA World Finals, but drop me a line and let me know you're coming([email protected]). I'll personally assist y'all in the finer points of RC drag racing. I'm sure I won't be the only one assisting! Sorry that I'm wasting valuable disk space on the server. I want to help H-town get drag racing established. I could go on for days! Drag racing has been in my blood since age 7. I'm _slightly_ older now, but live for drag racing, both full size and RC. Wallet (and wife!) won't let me buy a real Top Fuel dragster, but I got a decent 30" ankle biter that will seriously rough up some asphalt in less than 1.7 seconds! You get the same rush as real racing, especially as you get closer to the final round. Ask AC. He's taken home a few trophies. I've seen his knees shaking at the starting line as he carefully stages his Rustler in the beams. AC was a quick study in this sport. If you have any questions, please post them. I'll try to answer them as quickly as possible. Getting a group of racers together is one part of the equation in getting a full time racing organization. Perhaps the biggest issue is the timing system. We use a Port-A-Tree timing system that has 6' times, half-track times, ET, mph and reaction times for both lanes. This system set me back well over 4 grand, but, like I said, I'd been wanting to do this for years. I'd been following RC drag racing on the West Coast back in the early 80's and watched it died. It then picked up on the East Coast. The IEDA was the only sanctioned RC drag racing organization around for years. It fell on hard times and looked to be going under. I made arrangements to purchase the organization in 2003, to keep RC drag racing alive in the US, but the paperwork did not reflect the current state of the organization. I'm not a businessman. I just know not to buy something if it's in the red. It was at that point that I, along with several other concerned racers throughout the East Coast, decided to create the IMDRA (International Model Drag Racing Association), just to make sure there would be an organization for diehard drag racers. Well, the IEDA did not totally die, but they fell from grace a bit. The IMDRA was there as another choice for racers. I was elected President of the organization. Our mission was to work as closely with the local tracks as possible. This year, we are in discussions to perhaps assist tracks with the purchase of timing systems, racing insurance, etc. We are also working on regional races that will allow racers to compete at their local track, while accumulating points towards an IMDRA World Championship. We know not everybody can travel all over the world. This is still a hobby, but we want to make sure local tracks do not suffer. Well, I guess I shut up now. Please send questions and concerns. Again, I'll check back as often as possible. You guys sound like a super group of people and I'd love to meet y'all. Check out the website (www.saDragRacing.com) and remember, there are no dumb questions! Thanks guys!

*Kip Scharf*
Race Director
SAMDRL
Racing nut
All around good guy


----------



## insaneracin2003

Thanks a bunch Kip for the awsome post and we are trying to get something started here in Houston. What came from just talking about in here to quite a few people actually being serious about drag racing RC's. We are a bunch of die-hards about RC , wether it be planes.boats,off-road,on-road and mini scale. I know for sure I am serious,shoot,i ordered 2 dragsters already and I know a few others that have purchased vehicles and some that are getting them soon. I beleive this can be an awsome venture for all of us here at 2Cool and i am sure I speak for the majority of us when i say, Quote(bigmax)" Pull the LEEEEEEEVER" Unquote.with the dedication and family enviroment we have here in Houston,I am certain we can build a great association here in Houston.

I would love to come out there one weekend and check it out,see what I am getting into.
once again,Thanks
Paul Schulz
Team Insaneracin'


----------



## griz

*Yea we need some new victims *

What it takes to go fast is going to the track and seeing how its done. One thing for sure racing in San Antonio will qualify you to run anywhere. Its a tough track for sure. Especially when you go to the top fuel level. You guys should get in some practice the next couple of weeks and run in the World Finals. That is going to be an awesome race. Possibly the first 100mph run out of Mr Speeds A-51 extreme rail. We have the fastest people there. Mr Speed builds the Litespeed rails and now funny cars. They are the record holders so far this year. I'm running a pro mod. You might have seen it on the net or in magazines. Its a sweet ride. I'm running a OS 18TZ motor in that car. Since we don't have a pro mod class at present I run in bracket. The smaller motor and more control makes it a better fit for bracket racing. The guys at the track aren't stingy with speed secrets. As long as you can drag your car to the line you have a chance to win. I've seen every kind of wierd thing happen in a drag race. Doesn't take fancy equipment just consistancy. Drag Racing is a lot of fun. Check it out soon.

Griz


----------



## justinspeed79

Hi Kip, nice to meat you! Very informative Post.  

I have a question about the Houston series. Is there going to be a class were I could run a completely custom built car? Nitro or electric? I'm thinkin NITRO! I don't Have the $$$ to buy one right now, but I think I have enought spare parts lying around to build one. :work:


----------



## justinspeed79

Hi Griz!


----------



## griz

*Several classes*

Check the imdra rules. That has the wheelbase and minimum weight engine size etc for all the classes. www.imdra.com. Basically in San Antonio we run bracket which allows any combination and top fuel which is a 44oz 30 in wheelbase .21 powered car. Lots of people build their own cars. We aren't really that strict about the weight rules and all that week to week. Just bring it out and run it. No problems there.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Now That's What I'm Talking About!!!!!!*

Can't wait to put a wrench to one of them there HOTRODS!!!!! From ponding on a new ride and a couple of used ones on EBAY. AIN'T SKEERED OF one of them. Parts are abound! Don't raise the bid up too high if your bidding against me K?


----------



## griz

*Timing system*

Paul at Team Walbern www.teamwalbern.com has built some single lane timing systems. He can make them as simple or as complex as you want. When you guys get ready to buy one maybe he can make the electronics and you can put together the tree and sensors to save some bucks. The guys in California use a different system than the one we use. I think its a TrackMate. Plugs into a lap top. If you can afford it get one with a 6 ft timer also. Very important to tune the car with. You'll hear as many people talking about 6ft time as ET at the track. A good 6ft time is around .230 seconds. Forget looking back at the car when its time to go. You won't make it in time. Make sure your car rolls in a straight line and is balanced side to side. You need for them to come out of the hole straight. Then pick them up with your eyes as they come past the tree. And by the way if you see the green light you loose. There is a good program some of us use to get better on the tree. Its called Starting Line 2.0. Costs about 40 bucks. Set the roll out to .1 to .15 seconds to get it realistic for an R/C car.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*Hi Slash and Griz*

Thanks for reviewing the posts in this thread and coming on board.

2cool Guys: Either Slash or Griz can help guide you as you start and progess in the sport of RC drag racing...and they both can speak to electric or nitro.

Kip? Any suggestions on site selection techniques? 'Good' vs. 'bad' concrete, runoff, curbing, etc.? I've found that at my practice site I use duct tape over the wider concrete seams-makes for smoother track. The concrete seams on most commercial parking lots are hard on a RC drag cars [lack] of suspension.

Again, thanks guys. I'd be willing to bet The 2cool Racing Team can't hardly wait to throw an invitational race and get the SA guys to come to H-town!


----------



## insaneracin2003

My adrenalin is a starting to get pumpin,dagum_ love that feeling._


----------



## Pilot281

insaneracin2003 said:


> My adrenalin is a starting to get pumpin,dagum_ love that feeling._


^^^^^Amen brotha.....Thanks Kip and Griz for the info and the support.....WELCOME!!!......

man, if this isn't awesome...I don't know what is...


----------



## AHR43

*Going to SA Saturday for drag racing*

Hi Gang,

I'm going to run the bracket truck Saturday, Sep 23rd. I was going to hold off until the Worlds, but I need the tree time + I need to do a final check on the trucks set-up.

If one or two of want to ride along and check out the digs, let me know. I want to be on I-10W at Katy by 11:00 A.M. It will be a long day. SAMDRL is still on it's Summer Schedule. Track opens 4:00 P.M., with quals at 5:00; eliminations at 7:00. Depending on how many racers show and when scheduled activities begin-arrival back in H-town could be anywhere from Midnight-2:00A.M. Sunday.


----------



## cjtamu

Kip, thanks for the info. Griz, good to see you on here. Car should be here this week, can't wait to check it out. AC, I'm outta town this weekend or I'd love to see the drags.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Kip, thanks for the info. Griz, good to see you on here. Car should be here this week, can't wait to check it out. AC, I'm outta town this weekend or I'd love to see the drags.


I am also out of town this weekend but i will def try and make the next one.


----------



## griz

*Booth at IHRA race*

We get a booth in the pit area when the IHRA comes to San Antonio in the Spring. When you get your club together this is an excellent way to get the word out to new drivers. I'd like to do the IHRA and NHRA races in South Texas. Next year its a distinct possibility that we are going to actually run our cars on the track between classes. Almost happened this year. With two clubs in the South Texas area we can do some big events. I'd come to Houston to run. My brother lives there so its no big deal for me to come down and race. In the mean time looking forward to you guys coming to SA to get in some drag racing.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Man Am I One Sided!*

Here I've been typing about my needs and wants and forgot my manners!

Kip and Slash , Welcome and thank you for your insite and knowledge on this yet another chapter in mine and others on this here web world, RC ADDICTION!!!

When we get up to speed on the equiptment you can rest assured we're going to be meeting up for some Drag Racing Shootout! Sounds like something that needs to be done.

Paul, I stay on this High pretty much 24/7. Pocket book shows it.


----------



## cjtamu

Bigmax said:


> Here I've been typing about my needs and wants and forgot my manners!
> 
> Kip and Slash , Welcome and thank you for your insite and knowledge on this yet another chapter in mine and others on this here web world, RC ADDICTION!!!
> 
> When we get up to speed on the equiptment you can rest assured we're going to be meeting up for some Drag Racing Shootout! Sounds like something that needs to be done.
> 
> Paul, I stay on this High pretty much 24/7. Pocket book shows it.


LOL. Hey Biggie, you know NCRC in Austin just put in an oval track? Just a hop, skip, and a jump from SA. You can run your drag car then shoot on over and run your sprinter.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Hey Biggie, you know NCRC in Austin just put in an oval track? Just a hop, skip, and a jump from SA. You can run your drag car then shoot on over and run your sprinter.


uh-oh,someone is begging for trouble now....hehehehe.


----------



## mongo88

Be ready to get dizzy if you run the NCRC oval. Already hitting the low 6 second laps, and people havent figured out tires and setups yet..lol


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha!*

For me to get out of town right now in my RC career will take a Major Undertaking. But one trip to shake hands with our New Found Friends over in San Antonio would be a Hoot FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Wanna Ride?*



Bigmax said:


> For me to get out of town right now in my RC career will take a Major Undertaking. But one trip to shake hands with our New Found Friends over in San Antonio would be a Hoot FOR SURE!!!!


So you're coming with me to SA this weekend? ... or do you have a prior commitment at K&M?


----------



## Gary

Welcome to 2Cool Kip and Griz. And thank you very much for the info and helping us out getting started. As far as I know in my 13 years of RC, I have never heard of any organized drag racing in Houston. To say were excited is an understatment. 

Please feel free to feel at home here. We dont have any rules about posting links or anything. And it would probably be a good idea to post up yalls upcoming races, not just for us on the RC forum, but for the guys up top. I know this is a fishing site and it may sound funny, but alot of these 19,691 members follow whats going on down here and many are from S.A. You know how that works! Dude sees something going on, checks it out and becomes instantly hooked and starts RCing. The entire site had 3.5 million hits yesterday which is a new record. And the RC forum got some "Props" for being helpfull to new guys! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88377

Somewhere around here is a thread which states what 2Cool is about. Ill link it my next post. Were all about having fun and promoting the hobby. And were not new at it, nor inexeprianced at it. Bigmax, Mongo and I go way back to the Trinity Tech Talk days with the Biff Racing Team. So when we see comments like helping other guys out, sharing set ups etc, that grabs our attention!

Racing toy cars is all about having fun and when its done with your freinds, its all that much better.

Again, thanks for the help and we hope yall check in often. I allready have a ton of questions and once my car gets here, Ill have more! 

Edit: Heres the other link I promised.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=30582


----------



## cjtamu

Man, griz, I just saw some pics of your car. Great looking ride. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Man, griz, I just saw some pics of your car. Great looking ride. Can't wait to see it in action.


I saw it the other day while looking around on RCFiles. Very Shweet! 

First question for the experts. In most forms of RC racing we freek out over servo speed and torque for steering. Looking through my old stuff, the only full size servo I have laying around is an Airtronics 94102. Its considered a slow servo at 0.22 transient. But has alot of torque.

Question is, is a slow servo prefered, or at these speeds is a fast servo needed?

Thanks.


----------



## slash

*Servos....*

Hey Gary. This is tricky. I'll try to keep it short!

For steering, we typically use small, high speed servos. We keep the frontal weight down so that we can make weight adjustments later after the car is completed with all components installed. Now, with our transmitters, we will usually dial out alot of the movement because you don't want alot of steering on a drag car. If you have to steer, you're loosing e.t. Plus, if you have to use that much steering, your car is not setup properly. Caster, camber, toe-in, side-to-side vehicle weight, etc. might be jacked.

For throttle:
Electric - Bang switches need the fastest and smallest servos available. You make fine, minute adjustments via the transmitter, to help set your reaction time to get your car off the line as soon as you see the ambers flash. It's tricky and takes a while, but once it's done and done right, you can't be beat on the tree! Oh, don't forget to include a brake bang switch! If any of you need a wiring diagram, send me an email ([email protected]). Mike Ogle from Grand Motorsports has a diagram on his website, but, if you weld the throttle switch in the closed position, and then hit the brakes, you'll short out your batteries. Not good!

Nitro - Heavy duty, high speed, metal gear servos. The speed for throttle response, though, you might experiment with servo speed to adjust for air/fuel mixture in the venturi and carb. This will also affect your reaction time. Lot's to consider! The heavy duty portion, as well as the metal gears, are for braking. It's no fun blasting down the scaled quarter mile at speed and getting green fade on the brakes! You want to have enough power to grab the disc, but don't want to strip gears doing it!

The items described above apply to high performance cars mainly, so please don't think you need to go racing out to by special servos for your rides if you already have some usable servos. Just be ready to replace the throttle servo after a few hard races. For on-road converted drag cars, standard servos will work for a while. There are so many factors involved with racing, I could crash this server trying to tell you everything just revolving around servos!

I hope this helps a little. If not, let me know! I'm here to help and I'm looking forward to having an I-10 bash! That would be awesome! Griz mentioned about the IHRA booth we set up every year. Usually, the following weekend is the NHRA race at HRP. I would love to plug the Houston area racers (HAMDRL perhaps?) at that event. Talk about timing! Anyhow, time to let somebody else babble on! Thanks guys!

Kip


----------



## griz

*I found these servos to work best*

I tried a number of servos in my cars before settling on a Hitec HS-81 MG for the steering and the Hitec 5625MG for throttle and brakes. This is the set-up I used in my rail and pro mod. One thing about drag cars that have little or no suspension. They will vibrate the tiny diodes apart on the circuit boards of your servos rendering them useless. Always mount your servos a little loose and give them some padding. I mount the steering servo on the high strength velcro with a tie wrap around it to make sure it stays on in a wreck. The throttle servo is mounted in rubber on standoffs so its fairly well insulated. Just don't really fix those puppies in there or the lack of suspension will rattle them to pieces. I used cheap Futaba servos on my old 200mm car. Main reason I use the 5625MG is the torque for braking. You need to be able to put a good squeeze on that brake disk. I've been using Avid Indos brake disks with good results. Once you get them hot a couple of times they are awesome.

Griz


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey Gary. This is tricky. I'll try to keep it short!
> 
> For steering, we typically use small, high speed servos. We keep the frontal weight down so that we can make weight adjustments later after the car is completed with all components installed. Now, with our transmitters, we will usually dial out alot of the movement because you don't want alot of steering on a drag car. If you have to steer, you're loosing e.t. Plus, if you have to use that much steering, your car is not setup properly. Caster, camber, toe-in, side-to-side vehicle weight, etc. might be jacked.
> 
> For throttle:
> Electric - Bang switches need the fastest and smallest servos available. You make fine, minute adjustments via the transmitter, to help set your reaction time to get your car off the line as soon as you see the ambers flash. It's tricky and takes a while, but once it's done and done right, you can't be beat on the tree! Oh, don't forget to include a brake bang switch! If any of you need a wiring diagram, send me an email ([email protected]). Mike Ogle from Grand Motorsports has a diagram on his website, but, if you weld the throttle switch in the closed position, and then hit the brakes, you'll short out your batteries. Not good!
> 
> Nitro - Heavy duty, high speed, metal gear servos. The speed for throttle response, though, you might experiment with servo speed to adjust for air/fuel mixture in the venturi and carb. This will also affect your reaction time. Lot's to consider! The heavy duty portion, as well as the metal gears, are for braking. It's no fun blasting down the scaled quarter mile at speed and getting green fade on the brakes! You want to have enough power to grab the disc, but don't want to strip gears doing it!
> 
> The items described above apply to high performance cars mainly, so please don't think you need to go racing out to by special servos for your rides if you already have some usable servos. Just be ready to replace the throttle servo after a few hard races. For on-road converted drag cars, standard servos will work for a while. There are so many factors involved with racing, I could crash this server trying to tell you everything just revolving around servos!
> 
> I hope this helps a little. If not, let me know! I'm here to help and I'm looking forward to having an I-10 bash! That would be awesome! Griz mentioned about the IHRA booth we set up every year. Usually, the following weekend is the NHRA race at HRP. I would love to plug the Houston area racers (HAMDRL perhaps?) at that event. Talk about timing! Anyhow, time to let somebody else babble on! Thanks guys!
> 
> Kip


WoW! Thats alot of info bro! But dont worry, the server wont crash! 

Im a firm beliver that the quality of a good website is loaded with technical discussions and lots of colorfull pictures if the hobby is to grow!

Gotcha on the light weight steering servo. I think the Digi4 thats in my M18 will work fine. Just have to dial out steering EPA and dual rate right?

Right now, and in the past I race, or raced TC and 1/12th scale onroad and am aware of balancing the car out and can help the offroaders in doing that. I find the exact centerline fore and aft, and do the balance trick. Thumbtack in the front, lift the rear with the Xacto knife, shift weight as needed.

I dont know about anyone else here in Houston, but were a ways off from using micro switches. Itll take us probably a month or so just to get our cars in and find a parking lot to try it out on. Ill be using a 10 year old Cylone TC for starts. LOL

Bro, thank you so much for the help. You wouldnt belive how many times I, and that Insane guy have checked our mailboxes waiting on our new cars. 

BTW: Not that your obligated, but if yall feel like sharing tons of info, thats welcomed!


----------



## PD2

You guys need to grab the latest issue of RC Car Action magazine - they have some drag racing info and pics from California. They did the fastest R/C car challenge, but it had some SWEET setups in the mag! Check it out!

Also saw an ad in the mag for New Era Hobbies which evidently sells drags and parts. Just an FYI in case any body was looking.

GIT R DUN and have sum fun!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Dang!*

With just that amount of info has my head twirling!!! Help ME!

AC, Not ready to head west yet. K&M will see me again creek don't rise.
Thanks for the invite though!


----------



## darrin

Kip / Griz

Welcome to the site. I have been following this thread and getting pretty excited about this RC drag racing thing myself. What can you tell me about the Bolink electric dragster?? I am watching one on eBay, and the price doesn't seem to bad for what's included. Like everyone else has said, any information you can offer will be greatly appreciated. I think I will be making a trip to SA before long.

Thanks,
d


----------



## AHR43

*Bolink is O.K.*



darrin said:


> Kip / Griz
> 
> Welcome to the site. I have been following this thread and getting pretty excited about this RC drag racing thing myself. What can you tell me about the Bolink electric dragster?? I am watching one on eBay, and the price doesn't seem to bad for what's included. Like everyone else has said, any information you can offer will be greatly appreciated. I think I will be making a trip to SA before long.
> 
> Thanks,
> d


Bolink built a good chassis. They are plentiful, popular and adaptable. They go straight too-important in RC drag racing.

The downside is that Bolink is no longer in business, so getting SOME spares could be a challenge. But, from what I've seen at the track, most competitors get around that shortfall by adapting some other part or fabricating a replacement.

Welcome to the thread. You're gonna have enjoy RC drag racing.


----------



## griz

*That might change soon*

Actually Bolink is back in business. Same name different owner. They released a 1:10 legends car and and electric sprint car is due this month from what I remember. I think the drag cars will come back soon. They are still very popular. Some of the electric guys wont run anything else. I'm very happy with the Walbern chassis I have on my pro mod. They make electrics also. Paul will be at the World Finals and I hear Roy Anderson will also be there. Roy can tell you all about drag motors. his Neo motors are the best out there. If you want to get into the big cell cars 14 cells and up he's the guy to go to. Mr Speed is holding a nitro tuning conference on Sat night also. That will be something I'll be sure and attend. And the 200 buck shoot out for pro mods and funny cars is Sat night too. The new lighting is excellent. Some of the guys used to run flashing leds on the back of their cars at the old K-Mart track. It was pretty dark in the braking area. Hard to see the cars to get them back to the pits. We had a return lane back in those days. Safety issues have done away with return lanes though. A 80mph missile out of contol heading towards the timing trailer wouldn't be a nice thing to have happen. If you can buddy up with someone who can stand toward the top of the track and watch and listen to your car its a big help. Especially with the nitro cars to see when they are shifting and if the tune is going off at the top. You just don't have time to do anything but drive when you are racing. 15 more days to go until the Worlds. Not much time left to get ready.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003

one of my question is,i am going to be running 1 elec rail and 1 nitro rail,for the bodies,is it a "1 size fits all" for the scale we are running or would i have to buy a "body specific" for the car? More questions soon to come i am sure, but i will wait ,patientally,for my rails to come in so i can check them out .

Gary,yes sir,i am soooo anxious to get my vehicles in,i might set a trap at the mail box and tell her not to come back until she has 2 longated boxes to deliver...hahaha


----------



## cjtamu

*I'm Waiting Too. Who Will Be the First?*

*Tracking summary*Current Status







*Transit through sort facility.* Est. Delivery Date:9/21/2006


----------



## cjtamu

What about chassis tweak? I can see it being a problem maybe w/ the CF cars, but not so much with the fiberglass on the Spec cars. Gary, did you get the Willys body for your Spec?


----------



## Pilot281

*Christmas Tree*

Hey guys.......I found a website that has a practice christmas tree. I know it's nowhere near the real thing, but it might help you brush up on the ol' reaction time. There's a sportsman tree for bracket racing and a pro tree for side-by-side racing......enjoy!!!

Sportsman: http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreesp.html

Pro: http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html

If someone finds a better one.....please post it.


----------



## cjtamu

Ha ha ha, that's good stuff right there. I did much better with the Pro tree, I was b/w .406 to .459 most of the time with just a couple red lights.


----------



## insaneracin2003

my paypal payment just went through....yeeeehawwwwwww,so hopefully sometime next week i will get my dragsters....i cant wait.


----------



## insaneracin2003

1st in pro-.532
2nd-redlight
3rd-.542
4th-.516
it says i am a pro.........hehehehehe
lol I cut a .17 it said hit the nitros and prey....lol


----------



## AHR43

*Good practice links*



Pilot281 said:


> Hey guys.......I found a website that has a practice christmas tree. I know it's nowhere near the real thing, but it might help you brush up on the ol' reaction time. There's a sportsman tree for bracket racing and a pro tree for side-by-side racing......enjoy!!!
> 
> Sportsman: http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreesp.html
> 
> Pro: http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html
> 
> If someone finds a better one.....please post it.


I'd sure like to be able to link my Futaba xmtr to this site so I could pull trigger on the radio I use to race with.

BTW-Both SAMDRL and IMDRA run a pro tree-all classes.


----------



## cjtamu

insaneracin2003 said:


> 1st in pro-.532
> 2nd-redlight
> 3rd-.542
> 4th-.516
> it says i am a pro.........hehehehehe
> lol I cut a .17 it said hit the nitros and prey....lol


LOL. I just did it and got a 0.411. It says John Force approves of me, SO THERE! It also said insaneracin is skeered to pull the leeeeever so don't worry. Okay, it didn't say that last part but IT SHOULD! AH, glad to hear about the pro tree, the other one is harder for me.


----------



## insaneracin2003

wait till bigmax see the tree,i hope he dont get the chainsaw out.......







. bye the time the lights change he will be picking up his remote....j/p lyn.

Chris,i am not that slow even the computer was laffing at me.is said it can grow a tree faster than i can cut a light


----------



## Gary

darrin said:


> Kip / Griz
> 
> Welcome to the site. I have been following this thread and getting pretty excited about this RC drag racing thing myself. What can you tell me about the Bolink electric dragster?? I am watching one on eBay, and the price doesn't seem to bad for what's included. Like everyone else has said, any information you can offer will be greatly appreciated. I think I will be making a trip to SA before long.
> 
> Thanks,
> d


Do it!


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> one of my question is,i am going to be running 1 elec rail and 1 nitro rail,for the bodies,is it a "1 size fits all" for the scale we are running or would i have to buy a "body specific" for the car? More questions soon to come i am sure, but i will wait ,patientally,for my rails to come in so i can check them out .
> 
> Gary,yes sir,i am soooo anxious to get my vehicles in,i might set a trap at the mail box and tell her not to come back until she has 2 longated boxes to deliver...hahaha


My car could be here right now, but the office is closed.

"Manager is out on Property"

Crazy woman! Dont she know Im waiting on my DRAGSTER?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> What about chassis tweak? I can see it being a problem maybe w/ the CF cars, but not so much with the fiberglass on the Spec cars. Gary, did you get the Willys body for your Spec?


I ordered the prostock body. I wanted the aero race look for now since this will be my race car. Once I get the Top Fuel Nitro rail and the 8 cell funny car, ill get the Willys body for the "Spec" look.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> My car could be here right now, but the office is closed.
> 
> "Manager is out on Property"
> 
> Crazy woman! Dont she know Im waiting on my DRAGSTER?


DOH!!!!


----------



## Gary

Aww, it aint here yet!  

Think Ill break out the lath and cut this Revolution 10x2 to calm my nerves. If I can figure out how to take it apart. lol 

I hate this motor. I wonder if the magnets and arm will fit into a D4 can?


----------



## cjtamu

I like the v-brushes. Be sure you pull the brushes all the way up and hook the shunt on the hood so they don't hit the arm. If you solder new brushes on, be sure they're oriented the right way. Made that mistake once late at night/early in the AM kind of thing. I have the prostock too, so don't paint it yellow. Paul, the big question is, at his advanced age, WILL LYN EVEN BE ABLE TO SEE THE TREE? ROTFLMAO! And oh yeah, I know Darrin's going to get a drag car.


----------



## AHR43

*Chassis Set-Up*



cjtamu said:


> What about chassis tweak? I can see it being a problem maybe w/ the CF cars, but not so much with the fiberglass on the Spec cars. Gary, did you get the Willys body for your Spec?


Hi cjtamu and all,

I'm using an Integy Digital Weight Distribution Gauge to set up the bracket truck. What works for me is to even out the side-to-side and shoot for 40/60 to 30/70 F-R weight.

The easiest way to move weight around in an electric car is by using velcro strips to attach the battery. I build stick packs instead of a side-by-side, hump, or saddle packs. Once you get the weight fixed, run some PET around the battery to secure it in place under acceleration.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi cjtamu and all,
> 
> I'm using an Integy Digital Weight Distribution Gauge to set up the bracket truck. What works for me is to even out the side-to-side and shoot for 40/60 to 30/70 F-R weight.
> 
> The easiest way to move weight around in an electric car is by using velcro strips to attach the battery. I build stick packs instead of a side-by-side, hump, or saddle packs. Once you get the weight fixed, run some PET around the battery to secure it in place under acceleration.


Howdy AC!

Most of us dont even own a tweak board let alone digital scales. In fact I have allway used a piece a $1.99 formica covered shelving from Home Depot. Ill search through and get a really flat one and use that. Either that, or a granite surface table in the machine shop at work.  Of course, I would never use V-Blocks, dial indicators or anything like that! :slimer:

Heres a trick I have learned over the years racing Touring car, 1/12 scale and now 1/18th scalers. In offroad its doesnt matter that much. But this might help the budget minded noobies. For left to right balance, find the exact center of the car front and rear with calipers and mark them. Use something like a knife edge or anything that is sharp, wont restrict movement and place it fore or aft. Using an exacto knife, Ill lift the other end and see which way the car rolls. Just adjust electronics accordingly, or add lead in the case of most shaft driven TCs. I would assume in a Drag car, adding lead isnt an option huh?

Would this method work for the front to rear weight distrubution if the centerline were established? We could use your formula and from the centerline, mark out in increments 50/50, 60/40 etc?

In the beginning we will be parking lot outlaws and it will take us awhile to get to the point of actually driving fear into yall with more experiance! LOL


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I like the v-brushes. Be sure you pull the brushes all the way up and hook the shunt on the hood so they don't hit the arm. If you solder new brushes on, be sure they're oriented the right way. Made that mistake once late at night/early in the AM kind of thing. I have the prostock too, so don't paint it yellow. Paul, the big question is, at his advanced age, WILL LYN EVEN BE ABLE TO SEE THE TREE? ROTFLMAO! And oh yeah, I know Darrin's going to get a drag car.


Darrin makes his own Antelope Sausage, Im sure he is down! 

As far as the motor, I dont have any new brushes but the ones I have were only used for qualifing and the mains at the charity race. They looked good so all I did was cut the comm and broke it in. Well, yea, I tuned it a little. You know me! lol I dont have a motorstand so I had to hold it while breaking it in. The magnets are so strong that without a bump start, one cell wont turn the motor over. Four cells had my nieghbor knocking on my door! 

I prefere a standard brush hood so if anyone has a barely used near 10 turn that wants to trade, Im in. Hardcore Trinity guy I guess!


----------



## slash

*Work Stinks!!!!!*

I wish I didn't have to work for a living so that I could keep up with you guys and all the post y'all have been putting up! You guys are awesome! Let's see about some of those questions:

Gary: Dual rates on the steering servo is the answer! 
BTW- I love the Revolution 10X2 motor. It has to be one of the best bracket motors on 6-10 cells I've ever seen.............EXCEPT.........after that first comm cut! I never have the same consistency and it seems to actually slow down a bit, where, you'd think it would speed up with the comm being slightly smaller diameter. Humm.....go figure!

Darrin: My wife and I have been running Bolink dragsters for the last 6 years. I love them. Easy to build, maintain and repair! I recently designed and built my own electric dragster after Bolink went under and am very pleased with it. It's not like any other dragster. The chassis is pre-loaded at launch, pulls the wheels at the starting line like the real ones and has a serious "hunch" at the top end, just like the real ones. I let a 6 year old drive it. It covers the track in 2.40 seconds at about 55 mph on 6 cells. It goes nice and straight, otherwise I might have re-thought my decision to let the kid de-rail my rail! Glad to see that Bolink is back in business and hope they come out with some nice drag kits. Fingers are crossed on that one!

Insanerain2003: Most 1/10th scale rail bodies should be interchangable. The GMS body is about a 1/2 inch narrower than the Bolink body so keep an eye on that. Walbern bodies are about the same width as the Bolink bodies. The only thing about the Walbern bodies is that they do not have molded motors on them, so these will mount farther forward and will appear quite a bit longer than all of the others. We have all of these bodies at the track on different cars, so if your not sure what you want, let us know and we can send you exact dimensions and pictures, or whatever info you need. Just holler!

cjtamu: Chassis tweak--Since RC drag cars have no suspension, the main thing you need to concentrate on will be weight balance. Side to side balance is very important in having a nice straight runner, while the front to back balance is very important in the launch and top end charge. You'll want to make sure both front tires are the exact same diameter. Yeah, I know. That should be a given but people fail to look at this and can not figure why their car launches hard left! Once you've verified this and verify that both rear tires are the same as well, make sure the car is on a flat, level surface. Slowly lift the dead center of the front of the car with an X-acto knife. Watch to see which tire lifts first. You want them up at the *exact same time*. You may have to shim an A-arm or adjust a spindle's height. As long as the rear tires are the same, that equation should be good to go for the rear end setup.
Front to back balance will require some experimentation on your part. Anywhere between 60/40-70/30 is where you will end up. Batteries will your best ballast here. You'll have to watch how your car launches. If the wheels are up too long, not good! You can't steer with your front end in the air! It looks cool, though! Start with the batteries way up front, if you're running a hot wind motor and anything over 8-cells. Less that that will probably not be affected. Cars can launch wheels up, but they need to come down fairly quickly, unless that car is setup perfect! When I have my rail set on kill, it launches and carries the front end at least 15 feet, but I look at the track for consistent traction. That will also mess with ya! If one wheel is biting better than the other, over you go, into the wall! Also, if the traction it too good and the weight is off, you could have a blow-over. That also looks cool, but you don't win many races that way!

Sorry for the dain bramage guys. Hope these tid-bits help in figuring out your rides. I am so stoked to race this weekend, I can't stand it! Keep those questions coming! Thanks AC and Griz for the assist on them!

Kip


----------



## AHR43

*Finally back on budget*



Gary said:


> Howdy AC!
> 
> Most of us dont even own a tweak board let alone digital scales. In fact I have allway used a piece a $1.99 formica covered shelving from Home Depot. Ill search through and get a really flat one and use that. Either that, or a granite surface table in the machine shop at work.  Of course, I would never use V-Blocks, dial indicators or anything like that! :slimer:
> 
> Heres a trick I have learned over the years racing Touring car, 1/12 scale and now 1/18th scalers. In offroad its doesnt matter that much. But this might help the budget minded noobies. For left to right balance, find the exact center of the car front and rear with calipers and mark them. Use something like a knife edge or anything that is sharp, wont restrict movement and place it fore or aft. Using an exacto knife, Ill lift the other end and see which way the car rolls. Just adjust electronics accordingly, or add lead in the case of most shaft driven TCs. I would assume in a Drag car, adding lead isnt an option huh?
> 
> Would this method work for the front to rear weight distrubution if the centerline were established? We could use your formula and from the centerline, mark out in increments 50/50, 60/40 etc?
> 
> In the beginning we will be parking lot outlaws and it will take us awhile to get to the point of actually driving fear into yall with more experiance! LOL


Yea, the Integy Digitals put a BIG hurtin on the beer budget. LOL.

Thanks for the info on how to do it with knife edges. That's a pit keeper-just in case of a BIG crash.

Yea, I marked my chassis 40/60 with a _Sharpie_. Unless I get crazy with mods, it doesn't change much from race to race.

Color me in on the H-town 'Outlaw' racing. What a great way to get a RC drag club started. We can post all day, but what matters is finding a place to race and putting foam to the ground!


----------



## slash

*Oh....one other thing!*

Hey guys. Here's something else to think about. These cars need traction. Grape soda is required at the minimum. Also, you might think about perhaps playing with Koford. This is something slot car racers use on their cars. It goes on the tires and glues the car to the track. We prep our track with either VHT or VP's Lane Choice 6 traction compound. Don't go out and buy this stuff. It's around $30 bucks a gallon! Heavy grape soda (or any soda with a high sugar content) will work. Spray it on in several light coats and allow it to dry. It will slowly start to get tacky. This is a good start, but if you're putting power to the ground, you'll still spin out on the starting line and down the track. Heck, AC sometimes spins on the launch at our track and he's using Koford on a layer of Lane Choice! Be ready to drive!

Kip


----------



## Gary

We dont know how to thank yall for the help, info and the time it must of taken to put all this information together in such a short time! Thats alot of work for what is usualy little return in this hobby now days. I am *VERY *impressed!

AC, Kip and Griz, even if I didnt race Drags, I'd chill with yall anyway! My people!

Now, Ill go back to the tech talk, I have a motor rebuttle! LOL


----------



## slash

*No sweat....*

Hey, these many, many years of info are just flopping around in my head, waiting to be expelled! Just need a tap and spigot! Out it comes! I think about as fast as I type, so I just talk to the computer and the words appear on the screen! When y'all make your plans to visit SA, I'll have the track set up really early so we can chill for a bit and talk race stuff before we have to commence to ashpalt pounding!


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Gary: Dual rates on the steering servo is the answer!
> BTW- I love the Revolution 10X2 motor. It has to be one of the best bracket motors on 6-10 cells I've ever seen.............EXCEPT.........after that first comm cut! I never have the same consistency and it seems to actually slow down a bit, where, you'd think it would speed up with the comm being slightly smaller diameter. Humm.....go figure!
> 
> Kip


Smaller comm= faster spool up I think. Heres a trick I do. I "Skim" the comm alot when I ran other than Mini Scale cars. But I dont change brushes. I use the same brushes untill there is practicially nothing left being the budget racer I am. And thanks to Trinity for, borrowing my idea, they now sell diagnally serrated brushes.

I just use a 3/8" rat tail file and cut some diagnal serrations in the brushes.

Have no idea how it will work in Drags, but in stock buggy, my motors worked.


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey, these many, many years of info are just flopping around in my head, waiting to be expelled! Just need a tap and spigot! Out it comes! I think about as fast as I type, so I just talk to the computer and the words appear on the screen! When y'all make your plans to visit SA, I'll have the track set up really early so we can chill for a bit and talk race stuff before we have to commence to ashpalt pounding!


Thanks bro!


----------



## slash

*Brushes....we don't need no stinkin' brushes!*

I've always used full brushes, to get maximum surface contact and maximum amperage draw. Also, I use the heaviest springs. I do go through a lot of brushes, but the performance is where it's at. I used to dyno motors and experiment with cut and serrated surfaces, but when you're running 8-20 cells, you want all the surface area you can get. Otherwise you'll end up with an ugly looking, burnt up comm that's been arced over like a Thanksgiving bird soaked in gasoline! Again, 6-8 cells would yield different results, so experiment, experiment, experiment! That's probably one of the best things about drag racing. Finding out all these cool little "speed secrects" and what affects what. You get instant gratification here, whereas you might not notice some changes so easily on dirt. Time slips don't lie!


----------



## Bigmax

*Dang It!!!*

Try to build some bidness so I can keep my racing fix and yall just yak away like a bunch of women! JUS JOKIN!!!!!!!

Haven't tried the light yet, haven't found it. Can't see it or something like that. The spas that I am always and I do mean always cause me to have spas quick reactions. So BEWARE!!! and BE AFRAID!!!

Something I was fortunate to aquire from an OLD FRIEND name Tony Newhouse may he rest in piece, is DHT. Used back when we were running slicks at Performance. So I do have close to a gallon of it. I will also go over to the neighborhood slotcar track and pick up some of that other stuff for the tires.

I just got a call from Chicken and he gave me an idea on how I can put a car together with what I have readily available. Can we say 18TZ. Nuf said for now on that.

While we're out using up some of the cheap gas lets start looking for a parking lot to PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!!


----------



## darrin

Oh Yea, I'm gonna get one, and like the rest of them out there, I have a questions.

If I plan on running electric, will I need a comm lathe, and other special tools to tweak my motor?? Will a brushless set up work?? I have ran nitro more that electric, so I am more set up for that, but it seems electric would be easier to run in drag racing, especially starting out. Do I really need a speed control, or will the micro switch setup work ok? Trying to keep cost down you know. If any of these questions have been asked and answered already, please forgive me for repeating. This thread has grown very quickly, and I don't remember all I have read.

Later,
d


----------



## Bigmax

*That's something else too.*

If our speed controls are rated for up to like 10 cells. Can't we use these for now in bracket?


----------



## darrin

I don't have a spare speed controls laying around, so I was opting for the micro switch to save money, but I would like to know if it is going to be competitive?


----------



## Bigmax

*Right.*

I think that is what most use. So you can't go wrong. Right Slash?


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha Ha Ha Haaaaaaaa!*



insaneracin2003 said:


> wait till bigmax see the tree,i hope he dont get the chainsaw out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . bye the time the lights change he will be picking up his remote....j/p lyn.
> 
> Chris,i am not that slow even the computer was laffing at me.is said it can grow a tree faster than i can cut a light


0.4 EVEN!!!!!!

after a few red lights.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> 0.4 EVEN!!!!!!
> 
> after a few red lights.


ooohhhhhh ssshhhhwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeetetttttt


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

It's the Spas in me.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Back to questions:

On nitro rails,what starter box is used to fire them up?


----------



## AHR43

*BL is a good choice for bracket*



darrin said:


> Oh Yea, I'm gonna get one, and like the rest of them out there, I have a questions.
> 
> If I plan on running electric, will I need a comm lathe, and other special tools to tweak my motor?? Will a brushless set up work?? I have ran nitro more that electric, so I am more set up for that, but it seems electric would be easier to run in drag racing, especially starting out. Do I really need a speed control, or will the micro switch setup work ok? Trying to keep cost down you know. If any of these questions have been asked and answered already, please forgive me for repeating. This thread has grown very quickly, and I don't remember all I have read.
> 
> Later,
> d


Hi Darrin,
For now, hold onto your cash and try to field a car with what you have. Your nitro experience will crossover to drag racing. Guys like Slash and Griz can help you with tuning specifics.

I wouldn't recommend buying a comm lathe or a lot of electric support equipment now. That can come later if and when you decide to focus on electric. Its difficult to drag race both electric and nitro at the same time. There are guys fielding multi-car teams, but they are either all electric or all nitro. Slash is the exception, but then he is a multi-talented kind of guy. 

BL is a great choice for bracket. Any variable you can control or eliminate will make your car more competitive. You don't have to have a fast car to win bracket, only a car that performs the same time after time. Consistency wins.

My knowledge of slam switches is limited. Slash will Email you his bullet-proof schematic for wiring slam switches (see post #146 this thread). I've chosen to stay with an ESC. I use a DuraTrax Pro 8turn. I didn't select that ESC for any particular reason-it's just what I had at the time. I've got a NIB DuraTrax ESC that will take down to 18turns. We can velcro that in your car so you can make some passes and see if electric is for you.

I hope this answers the mail. Cheers.


----------



## cjtamu

I WANT MY PACKAGE TO GET HERE! Ha ha ha. Slash, you probabaly know this, but every time you cut the comm it has the same effect as advancing the timing a little. I bet if you retard the timing a little after a cut it will help the consistency. Biff, with the stock springs and brushes in the revolution you shouldn't have to cut the comm until 15 to 20 runs. Wait till you see this Pavidis 9 x 1 I have, what a little beauty. Not sure if it's going in the drag though, it was meant for the TC. The motor coming with my car is a Speed Gems can with a Ray Anderson 8 x 1 arm in it, we'll see how it runs. Darrin, I have a lathe, Biff has a lathe, pretty sure Biggie does too. No sweat. Slam switch is what most people use, you should be fine. Lyn did you do that 0.400 with your eyes open or did you just guess, LOL. Todd Claunch was at the house last night and we played with the tree some. He used to build race cars and race dragsters, I think he's going to get hooked too, he saw some of the vids.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> I WANT MY PACKAGE TO GET HERE! Ha ha ha. Slash, you probabaly know this, but every time you cut the comm it has the same effect as advancing the timing a little. I bet if you retard the timing a little after a cut it will help the consistency. Biff, with the stock springs and brushes in the revolution you shouldn't have to cut the comm until 15 to 20 runs. Wait till you see this Pavidis 9 x 1 I have, what a little beauty. Not sure if it's going in the drag though, it was meant for the TC. The motor coming with my car is a Speed Gems can with a Ray Anderson 8 x 1 arm in it, we'll see how it runs. Darrin, I have a lathe, Biff has a lathe, pretty sure Biggie does too. No sweat. Slam switch is what most people use, you should be fine. Lyn did you do that 0.400 with your eyes open or did you just guess, LOL. Todd Claunch was at the house last night and we played with the tree some. He used to build race cars and race dragsters, I think he's going to get hooked too, he saw some of the vids.


yes,insaneracin2003 does have some elec stuff and i do have a lathe also so i think we have enough tools around 2cool to make some really fast motors. i have a 8x2 that is a screamer and it is called,"little,puny,ugly,lil motor" something to that affect...lol...should be perfect for my bracket dragster.this thing better come in soon.....


----------



## darrin

Well I was trying out the practice christsmas trees, and for some reason, I am better on the pro tree. While I was doing this, I was wondering if this is good practice since I use my right index finger for the mouse, but my left index finger is the one that pulls the LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER on the transmitter. When I get time, I am goin to try it again with my left hand to see how I do.

d


----------



## Gary

darrin said:


> Oh Yea, I'm gonna get one, and like the rest of them out there, I have a questions.
> 
> If I plan on running electric, will I need a comm lathe, and other special tools to tweak my motor?? Will a brushless set up work?? I have ran nitro more that electric, so I am more set up for that, but it seems electric would be easier to run in drag racing, especially starting out. Do I really need a speed control, or will the micro switch setup work ok? Trying to keep cost down you know. If any of these questions have been asked and answered already, please forgive me for repeating. This thread has grown very quickly, and I don't remember all I have read.
> 
> Later,
> d


I got a lath. Just bring your comms when we race Mini Scalers and we can cut them then.


----------



## Pilot281

*"Side job"*



slash said:


> I wish I didn't have to work for a living so that I could keep up with you guys and all the post y'all have been putting up! You guys are awesome!


Hey Kip......that's basically all I do at work all day....keep up with this thread.....ahahahahaha









(P.S. Don't tell the boss)


----------



## Bigmax

*WHO ME, On the SITE during Bidness. NO!!!!!*

Time will tell just who has the quickest leever finger. ON the Strip!

I do have lathe and Dyno also. Baby steps. NOT FOR US!!!!! We are MANIACS!! INSANE!! FANATICS!!!

Don't you just love it?


----------



## cjtamu

Woo hoo, my package is here. Does anybody have a set of instructions for the Spec car? I think there should be a bar that runs b/w the steering knuckles, and I don't see one. But that has to be how it connects to the servo. The bad thing is, since Alyssa and Lajuan are going to give this to me next weekend for my bday, I can't even take it out and play with it before then.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Time will tell just who has the quickest leever finger. ON the Strip!
> 
> I do have lathe and Dyno also. Baby steps. NOT FOR US!!!!! We are MANIACS!! INSANE!! FANATICS!!!
> 
> Don't you just love it?


it is not who has the quickest finger off the line but instead,who makes it to the other end first and in 1 piece....lol


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Woo hoo, my package is here. Does anybody have a set of instructions for the Spec car? I think there should be a bar that runs b/w the steering knuckles, and I don't see one. But that has to be how it connects to the servo. The bad thing is, since Alyssa and Lajuan are going to give this to me next weekend for my bday, I can't even take it out and play with it before then.


DOH!!!
mine is shipping today,the nitro
the elec,i have no idea.ggrrrrrr


----------



## Bigmax

*Precision.*

Strategy. For Balls to the wall yep who gets to the end first. For bracket who gets closet to their dial-in wins.

If I understand correctly. But lets get them first, build them, find a straight a way somewhere and RIP UP SOME ASPHALT!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. I'm with Lyn. I just wanna see this thing take off when I yank the leeeeeever on this 8T. But I'm going to find a really empty parking lot to do it in for starters.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Woo hoo, my package is here. Does anybody have a set of instructions for the Spec car? I think there should be a bar that runs b/w the steering knuckles, and I don't see one. But that has to be how it connects to the servo. The bad thing is, since Alyssa and Lajuan are going to give this to me next weekend for my bday, I can't even take it out and play with it before then.


WooHoo! Chris wins!  He got his car first.

Yup, there is a traction rod that comes with the kit. This is what mine looks like.


----------



## Gary

Oops. whats this stuff?


----------



## cjtamu

Hey, that looks familiar! Congratulations. No sleep for you tonight, LOL. I have the traction bar, it's the steering linkage I need. The knuckles are going to slip over the posts on your car, then near as I can tell you need a servo saver (like the Kimbrough Large), and you have a tie rod that comes off each side and connects to the servo saver. I'm missing the tie rods and (I assume) captured ends, the guy's going to look. Biff, if you'll just look at yours and measure then you can tell me what I need. Mike at GMS is going to send me the kit instructions.


----------



## Gary

CJ, now that I had a chance to look closer, all you need is some airplane servo wire threaded at one end. I belive its 4/40 but Ill take acuate measurements later. A couple of collars, looks like 1/16", a stand off thats about a 1 1/2" with a little drilling and tapping. And some fuel tubing. I think I have stand off at work that I can modify for ya. I can copy my cars.

Without my thread gauge I cant tell exactly what the rods pitch is, but that shouldnt matter. The diameter is 0.0920 ~~ and the rod is about 8" long.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Hey, that looks familiar! Congratulations. No sleep for you tonight, LOL. I have the traction bar, it's the steering linkage I need. The knuckles are going to slip over the posts on your car, then near as I can tell you need a servo saver (like the Kimbrough Large), and you have a tie rod that comes off each side and connects to the servo saver. I'm missing the tie rods and (I assume) captured ends, the guy's going to look. Biff, if you'll just look at yours and measure then you can tell me what I need. Mike at GMS is going to send me the kit instructions.


The intstructions are basic and dont give much detail. The rods look close to a classic Z-Bend with a little more angle.


----------



## cjtamu

Huh, that's weird. What's with the collar in the middle? Do you connect something to that to attach to the servo horn? 'Cause no matter how it hooks to the knuckles, you still have to attach it to the servo.


----------



## Gary

The rod diameter is about 0.06". Dont bother bro. Dig out some ball ends, cups and some of that old Ti laying around. This kit is easily upgradable with parts we have laying around..


----------



## cjtamu

Uh huh, that's kinda what I was thinking. You can get Hangar 9 ti camber links for about $5. Four ball studs and ballcups and just do it with 2 links instead of one.


----------



## Gary

Should I start a new thread dedicated just to this kit? I have a ton of ideas allready since I can actually SEE the car! Im pretty sure I can take an ounce off the car and improve other stuff as I go. Bet I can get 2 Oz off the car and still use fiberglass.

Ill be hung up this weekend and will be out of town for my daughters wedding, so Ill be RC "Slacker" for a week.


----------



## Bigmax

*No!*

Don't move your thoughts. We all want to see what kinda of wisdom comes from your mind.

I'm thinking it will lift too much if you get it any lighter though.


----------



## slash

*Hey kids! I see toys!!!!!!!!*

Cool deal on the new toys arriving. Christmas in September is a wonderful thing! Dang, this thread is getting huge! It was only 18 pages when my head hit the pillow last night! Let's get to some questions:

Darrin: You don't really need to purchase a lathe and all that stuff right away. If you need anything like a comm cut or anything, there are a ton of people at the track, including myself, that will be more than happy to assist with that. Save your money for your car! If you're running fewer than 8 cells, you'll be good to go for a while. Just flush your motor on a regular basis and keep an eye on the comm. Your performance will nose over when the comm starts going away. The time slip will show it. Some of your H-Town buddies also extended the offer to help cut comms. Now that's what I'm talking about! Don't try that at too many other race tracks!

Micro switches - These can be tricky. You'll need to buy good quality switches. I know Roy Anderson had a few of the good ones but I think Griz bought 'um all! There were a batch of bad ones floating around. I think Griz has the model number of the good switches. You don't need to run switches, though. I run a Super Rooster on my dragster right now. I will only run switches if I venture over 10 cells. If you do run switches, you have to have a quick disconnect wire setup so that you can kill power in the event of an emergency. I'll dig up the wiring diagram and post in on this forum. Switches are very competitive, but you have to get used to them. You have to set them up very carefully and percisely. Run what you have and have fun. Name of the bracket game is consistency (and fun!) That is, first off the line and first to the finish line, without breaking out, wins.

insaneracin2003: The starter box depends on the vehicle. A standard starter box works for most race cars. The more exotic cars require a custom built starter setup. It all depends on the flywheel location, flywheel opening and flywheel size. Here's a shot of Griz's starter rig. His will start most any car out there!
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/9_9_06%20Photos/4.htm

cjtamu: Yeah, I know about the effects of cutting the comm, but the funny thing was that my performance never repeated after that first cut. Those motors are freakin' bullets right out of the box! I managed to get my lethel Pro Stock to run a 2.16 on 6 cells with that motor! I sure wish I didn't have to cut it when I did! I need to look at that motor a little closer and see exactly how it ticks. I have to admit, when it came out, I just threw it in and hung on. I never really studied it and the mechanics behind the endbell design. I know it's all me and I can't and will not blame anything else. Basically.....I stink!:spineyes:

darrin: Any practice on the Christmas tree, with any "appendage"  is great for drag racing. If you can duplicate your conditions, ie. use your radio, that would be the best. What you're doing is training your eyes and brain to react quickly, while "learning" what's too fast. I play with a software called Holeshot and I'll typically make 40 passes. I set a goal to have less than 5 red lights, and I need to average no worse than .420. My brain is set so that I usually grab a ton of lights between .400 and .410. It just becomes natural after a while. I do get upset with myself if I cut a red light or 2. Practice, practice, practice!

Pilot281: Y'all hiring?:work: I work on computers all day long, but don't have the opportunity to "play". That stinks! Cool avator!

Bigmax: Here's a quick run-down on how bracket racing works. You'll have all sorts of time to play on the track and get quite a few time slips. We will have 3 qualifying passes, where you'll get more time slips. Based on your time slips, you'll turn in your dial-in to the timing tower. This is the time you think your car will run, but not faster, ie. if your car runs 2.20, 2.25, 2.24, 2.35, you'll probably want to dial in around 2.18 to be safe. If your car went faster than 2.18, then you'd break out and lose the race. During eliminations, drivers will be paired up based on qualifying positions. Number 1 against the worse qualifier, number 2 against the 2nd worse qualifier, etc. Both drivers time will be entered into the computer. The tree will start with the slower car leaving first. The difference in the two times will determine when the second driver gets to leave. It is imperative that you cut the best light possible without going red. As long as both cars leave green, we have a race. Now the object is to get to the finish line as close to your dial in as possible without going under your number. The computer calculates to difference in dial-in's so......if both cars leave the starting line at the exact time and run right on their dial-ins', we'd have a tie because both cars would cross the finish line at the exact same time. Your first advantage is to cut a better light than your competitor. Your second advantage is to go straight and run as close to your dial-in as possible. It's not really complicated, REALLY!!!!! There are many aspects of bracket racing that make it very intriguing. Not like Top Fuel, where the fastest car typically wins. In bracket, everyone has a fair shot, even if you don't have the fastest thing on the block. We have races determined by inches! There's nothing like the feeling of pulling off a win like that!

Gary: I'd say run the car as is to establish a baseline, then start hacking away at the weight. You may or may not gain anything from taking the weight off. You'll actually gain more performance if you focus on reducing rotating mass. That's the biggie! (speed secret!)

I hope I haven't scared anybody off! I'm very passinate about this sport. If I could make a living doing it, I would in a heartbeat! Also, I hope I don't come across as arrogant or pompas. I really don't know everything about RC drag racing. I wish I did. Just offering up what I do know. I'd hate to have y'all have the failures I went through when cutting my teeth in this sport. If I did come across that way, just tell me to hush!


----------



## slash

Here's the wiring diagram I promised. The view on top is with the throttle engaged. Below is full brakes. The quick disconnect wire is typically the red lead between the motor and the batteries. It needs to be accessable from outside the car, usually right on the motor at the rear of the car. If a throttle switch welds shut in the full on position, when you hit the brakes, the brake switch opens the throttle connection, allowing the brakes to take affect.


----------



## Bigmax

*Thanks Slash*

Believe me when I say most of us have been in this RC hobby long enough to know that we don't know everything. That's what keeps the passion in the hobby.

We do know that we're not afraid to ask questions.

BTW, Rotating mass? Does that have anything to do with trueing our rear tires? What tire truer is the most popular out there? Someone a few paes back mentioed 2.5 or was it 2.25 diameter?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Thanks a bunch slash,what another awsome write-up.I know that no-one thinks you are arrogant in here,sheet,i think you are GOD right now







.the info GOD.....
thanks for the pic of griz set-up.i will have to make a trip out there to see exactly what i will have to do to get my dragster fired up.Griz has a neat contraption there.Thanks again...Paul


----------



## Dave c.

*Let Me Know*

I noticed the recent surge in rc drag racing.....

I have enough space under the canopy on the side of k&m to blacktop 2 strips.
with enough room to slow down after.

If I thought you guys would support it we may build it.
I already ran it by Randy...
He said whatever would support the racers and support itself.


----------



## Bigmax

*Brother Dave,*

I knew you would back us up. We can take a closer look at the propect this Saturday to see if there is anything that may be an issue.


----------



## KevinLRC

If you're bracket racing, the guy with the best reaction times is gonna kick butt. I did a bit of drag racing way back in the day with a Trinity Pro Stock car, 8 cells and a 9x1 Cobalt magnet drag motor. Best E.T. ever was 2.17 @ 59 mph in the scale 1/4 mile. Even though that time doesn't seem that great it sure seemed like it went real fast to me.


----------



## KevinLRC

Sorry if I seem off topic or whatever, I didn't read the whole thread before posting.


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

Kev , your always off topic. Good to see you here.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> The motor coming with my car is a Speed Gems can with a Ray Anderson 8 x 1 arm in it, we'll see how it runs.


CJ,

Not sure how thrilled you will be with that can - its a 2-magnet can, unless they modified it. All of those Speed Gems are just dual magnet vs. quad. Got one of those to run in the TC and it was doggin until I found out that little wonderful news.

PD2


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Uh huh, that's kinda what I was thinking. You can get Hangar 9 ti camber links for about $5. Four ball studs and ballcups and just do it with 2 links instead of one.


It's the same setup I had on my BRP 1/18 car. The way that bar is setup the - way Biff is showing it - one of the ends close to that center collar should have another "Z" bend in it. If it does, you center that "Z" bend and place it into one of the holes on the servo saver once you mount the servo on the chassis. Then that acts as the steering action for both sides at the same time. Look at this - about the closest I could find of a shot of what I'm talking about: http://www.brpracing.com/110chassisbasic.html

Yes, you can replace that whole setup by installing ball studs on each knuckle and then two on the servo save and then try to find some small tie rods that are threaded so that you can install ball cups. Snap them in place and its very similar to the 1/10 scales we are used to, except that is no steering linkage that the tie rods connect to - they just connect direct to the servo saver.

Hope that helps!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Dave c. said:


> I noticed the recent surge in rc drag racing.....
> 
> I have enough space under the canopy on the side of k&m to blacktop 2 strips.
> with enough room to slow down after.
> 
> If I thought you guys would support it we may build it.
> I already ran it by Randy...
> He said whatever would support the racers and support itself.


A covered dragstrip? That means cool track temps and a fast track. That would draw folks from out of town and plus the offroaders couldnt resist getting into drag racing when they see them run. 

I like this idea very much!


----------



## AHR43

*There Ya Go*



Dave c. said:


> I noticed the recent surge in rc drag racing.....
> 
> I have enough space under the canopy on the side of k&m to blacktop 2 strips.
> with enough room to slow down after.
> 
> If I thought you guys would support it we may build it.
> I already ran it by Randy...
> He said whatever would support the racers and support itself.


Shoot Yea! If you build it I will come. The gang in San Antonio is anxious to get a city series going, so I know they'll show up for an invitational. Once the DFW gets wind of it; I'll bet they'll show too. They have very quick cars.

My recommendation FWIW-go to the IMDRA website and look at their recommendations for building a RC drag strip. www.imdra.com. Click on _Tracks and specs_ upper LH corner. If you build the track using their specs, it will be easier to get it sanctioned by national at sometime in the future. The Worlds are in San Antonio, but I'll bet K&M/H-town could swing a Divisional meet.

I know _Slash_ would help with some suggestions that might save you some money putting it together.

Keep us posted on your progress Dave. That project is probably down the road a bit. The 2cool Gang will still have to find an interim site-parking lot, etc.-until you all at K&M can put a strip together. Thanks again for offering this idea up. A dedicated drag strip, not a parking lot, is the way to go-but so hard to do!


----------



## AHR43

*Great Info from Slash!*

"[I hope I haven't scared anybody off! I'm very passinate about this sport. If I could make a living doing it, I would in a heartbeat! Also, I hope I don't come across as arrogant or pompas. I really don't know everything about RC drag racing. I wish I did. Just offering up what I do know. I'd hate to have y'all have the failures I went through when cutting my teeth in this sport. If I did come across that way, just tell me to hush! - Slash]"

Hi Slash,
I know you and _Moo_ are up to your armpits getting ready to execute the World Finals in SA. Thanks for taking time out of your hectic schedule to pass along all the info you have. What you have passed along so far is equivalent to doing a Vulcan Mind Meld.


----------



## Ronborsk

I hate to bring it up again but many of us need to serously think about a twelve step program.



Enough of that though. This is tempting stuff.


----------



## slash

*Monring kids !!!!*

Day off today. SWEEEEEET!:cheers: I'll be in the race trailer all day today, getting new axels cut and getting all the cars checked over, plus I'll have my ear on the laptop. listening to the Dallas NHRA webcast. Life don't get much better than this! Awesome offer Dave, on the proposed race site. Way too cool! It's people like Dave, and all you crazy cats, that warm my heart. This is such an untapped sport/hobby. When we set up our booth at the IHRA race, we're amazed how many people never realized this existed. Just imagine how many 1:1 race fans would give their hind teeth to race, be it a real car or an RC car. If they're drag fans, their racer wanna be's! If I had a few million sitting around, there would be a full race rig setup sitting in my backyard, along of course, with perhaps the baddest RC dragstrip around! I'd buy the old KMart. In it, I'd build a dragstrip, high banked dirt oval with an off-road course in the center of it and a wicked on-road course with pit tables located all around the race tracks. Surrounding the race tracks would be vendors and hobby stores, operating with a discounted rent to entice them to set up shop there. Imagine that, all the local hobby stores right next to each other. Talk about shelves being stocked to the roof! If someone didn't have the part you needed, just walk a few feet to the next store. Also, I'd have a food court, like Pizza Hut, Wendy's, you know, fast food for fast sports! People just wanting food would stop by to get their grub and, "Hey, while we're here....let's watch some racing". Racing all the time. With the advent of the Spectrum radio's, frequency issues will become a thing of the past. No more weather worries, too, and plenty of parking. Racing in the A/C! Sweet! If I only had some payola, green backs, a wad, cashola, bank! .......................whoa! Sorry! Was I dreaming out loud again?!?! Anyhow, you guys have fun this weekend. I'm heading out to the trailer to get my toys ready to go for tomorrow. Wish you all could be there, too! If I take the win in bracket, I'm dedicating it to Houston area drag racers!


----------



## cjtamu

Slash- Thanks for the info. Take a look at the Checkpoint motors, I just got 2 for my offroad cars. Plan to test them at K&M next week.

Lyn, you know what rotating mass is. Lighter pinions, lighter wheels and tires, anything the motor has to move.

Biff- I'd worry more about balance with the lightening.

Kev- About time you showed up, I was gonna PM you. How long till you race again? 

Dave c.- You and Randy are the coolest. We need about 300'. You know we'll run 'em, and I think it will spark interest. Offroad on Sat, drags on Sun? Or drags Sat AM during offroad practice? Drag exhibitions during time b/w rounds? I got a feeling Randy's figuring out which nitro burner to build right now. How's about a national racrod for Ritch's Brew?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Dave,i appreciate you guys stepping up to the plate and looking over our options here.anything we can do to get that area cleared out at K&M would be awsome and you know i will be helping(as long as you call me and let me know when you are doing it). my nitro dragster shipped yesterday with an expected del date of 09-27-06!!!! and my elec dragster shipped today with no del date yet!!!!

This is going to be awsome guys,i have a feeling we will get this to take off like a rocket and bring in more racers of all kinds to our area and to SA and DFW.


----------



## griz

*Switches and other stuff*

I gave up on the switches. I was warned beforehand but I did it anyways. Only way to get a 6 mag neo to fly though. I have a few of the V7 switches still. They are the best ones. The V8 version melts way too quickly. You need to stack them at least on the throttle side. If one melts the other one keeps things going. I had two rear decks set up for mine. One had the esc the other the switches and servo. I'd only use switches at a big event. You can go plenty fast with an esc. The Super rooster will take 6-10 cells the XR super duty will go up to 14 cells. The RAE motors pull so much current when they launch they trip the current limiter on any esc out there. 180-200 for the 2 mag for .4 seconds and 200-240 for the 6 mag for .4 seconds. Roy is going to be at the World Finals from what I've heard. You electric guys should go talk to him. It would be worth the trip even if there wasn't the finest r/c drag race going on in the background. As some of you get your kits you are going to notice that there is no steering linkage included with the kit. Get some associated ball ends and cups some 4-40 threaded rod and a kimbrough micro servo saver for your steering servo. Put the ball ends in the servo saver and your steering links on the axles. Make up turnbuckes with the rod and cups. You can find real turnbuckes to fit that but they are gonna weigh more. Thats the main reason they don't include the stuff. Drag racers want everything lite so they let you choose your own way. You can do it with wire z-bends and a few collars too. In fact I run a cross piece in addition to the steering arms. This is just two pieces of wire with z bends and two collars you use to adjust the toe. I'd run a separate battery for the ESC also. Especially with the 'drag' motors. I'll be checking this thread and the thread on rcfiles for those of you having problems building the kits. Shoot me a pm or post your problems. I can't figure out how to put pics in the posts here. I have a good pic of the steering set up on my pro mod on rcfiles. Go to my gallery griz11 and look on the 2nd page. Of course your servo will be behind the axle so you would use the rear set of holes on the steering arms to mount the steering links and the crosspiece on the front. Is it not allowed to put pics in posts here? I can't paste into the message so I assume the admin doesn't allow it. I found a circuit that is easily and cheaply built. It will turn on a relay instantly as soon as it gets a signal from the Rx. But I haven't found the right relay yet. This would be the best system for an electric drag car. Any of you know much about automotive relays. Probably air conditioning relays. If we can find one that is small enough and takes the current it would be a huge improvement in electric drag racing. Anothe idea I had is a cascade of hi amp silicone switches that are switched on and off with a 555 timer to keep them from melting. There are a couple of sites on the net that have plans and drawings of home made esc's. I've been looking but haven't found anything that isn't pulse width modulation which is exactly what you don't want in drag racing.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*Count me in on the work crew too!*



insaneracin2003 said:


> Dave,i appreciate you guys stepping up to the plate and looking over our options here.anything we can do to get that area cleared out at K&M would be awsome and you know i will be helping(as long as you call me and let me know when you are doing it). my nitro dragster shipped yesterday with an expected del date of 09-27-06!!!! and my elec dragster shipped today with no del date yet!!!!
> 
> This is going to be awsome guys,i have a feeling we will get this to take off like a rocket and bring in more racers of all kinds to our area and to SA and DFW.


I can bring a pick, shovel, weedwacker and blower to the party. Someone else will have to bring the hoe.


----------



## GoFaster

AHR43 said:


> I can bring a pick, shovel, weedwacker and blower to the party. Someone else will have to bring the hoe.


I just got married, so I can't bring any hoes. LOL


----------



## AHR43

*Index Rail*

Hi all,
I'm about done posting for the day. It's time to go sit in a dark corner and psyche myself for the race tommorow.  Slash has the day off today-so Bracket Racers watch out! He's gonna be double ready. He says he's watching the NHRA streaming vids; but I know he's practicing on the virtual tree too!

I'm building a New Era Top Fuel Electric (TFE) rail. It's too heavy for TFE, so it gets fielded as an 8cell 2.60/2.40 sec Index Rail. It should run those numbers O.K.

Motor is a 8x1 LiteSpeed and will use a Novak Super Duty XR ESC. Slash says Litespeed (Waco, TX) builds a good motor-the timing slips will tell soon enough. Like Griz says-the XR ESC will do 6-14 cells. That gives me the option of slipping in an additional 2 or 4 cells and shooting for the 1.95 Index Class. Shakedown runs will be in bracket class using a 6x3300 battery pack and 10x2 Trinity D6.

After the Worlds, the bracket truck goes into retirement so I can focus solely on the rail. Anyway, that's what happening in the AHR43 shops these days. Seeing all these new drag cars showing up in H-town is mind boggling! I love it!


----------



## darrin

> The RAE motors pull so much current when they launch they trip the current limiter on any esc out there. 180-200 for the 2 mag for .4 seconds and 200-240 for the 6 mag for .4 seconds.


If this is the in rush on launch, what do this motors pull for the next 1 - 2 seconds.

This is the kind of stuff that keeps me interested in this hobby. We get to takes things that we do on a day to day basis and shrink them down to fit our needs in the RC world. Anyone can go out and buy an ESC, which is great, because some of us just want to go out and drive right away. Me, I can't drive very good (ask anyone that has seen me drive on road), so I like the tinkering side of the hobby. I like to drive too, but I like the R&D more I think. The thing that interest me most about RC drag racing is that anyone can win, regardless of your driving skills more or less, not to offend anyone. If your ride is setup right, you have a good reaction time and you consistent, you have a good chance. I may be in for a rude awakening, but everyone has got to start somewhere, and I'm glad that we have these nice folks giving all of this information to help us get started. As the saying goes, competition is good for business, or in this case, RC drag racing.

Please keep the information coming, my wheels are turning.

Thanks,
d


----------



## cjtamu

AH- Litespeed makes excellent motors, I have several. A guy that's been working there for years just bought the co. a few months ago. He has a thread on RCTech. You can go there and tell him what application you're running and he'll build you a motor. Good luck with the rail.

Griz- The guy that's going to do my chassis setup spent more than 20 years building race cars. Soon as he heals from the double knee surgery he had this morning I'll ask him about relays. For pic posting, you can't use the quick reply. Hit the "Post Reply" button instead and you'll get a new screen. Towards the bottom is a page to load attachments.

Ron- If you show up, then there's at least one hoe there already. And I don't mean your lovely new wife either, ha ha ha.


----------



## GoFaster

I see that you made it home ok, snatch.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> AH- Litespeed makes excellent motors, I have several. A guy that's been working there for years just bought the co. a few months ago. He has a thread on RCTech. You can go there and tell him what application you're running and he'll build you a motor. Good luck with the rail.
> 
> Griz- The guy that's going to do my chassis setup spent more than 20 years building race cars. Soon as he heals from the double knee surgery he had this morning I'll ask him about relays. For pic posting, you can't use the quick reply. Hit the "Post Reply" button instead and you'll get a new screen. Towards the bottom is a page to load attachments.
> 
> Ron- If you show up, then there's at least one hoe there already. And I don't mean your lovely new wife either, ha ha ha.


hhhmmmm,interesting chris,about the hoe thing,I wonder who/what you are talking about.


----------



## Gary

Ronborsk said:


> I hate to bring it up again but many of us need to serously think about a twelve step program.
> 
> Enough of that though. This is tempting stuff.


I couldnt make it to step 1. I just counted my cars. all 13 of em. :spineyes:


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> I couldnt make it to step 1. I just counted my cars. all 13 of em. :spineyes:


uuhhhh


----------



## Gary

Yall be sure to give these guys some greenies and show appreciatation for their help. If you dont know what greenies are, thats them little squares in the upper right hand corner. To give "reputation" points, click on that scale looking thing on a post you approve of and a dialogue box will pop up. Click on "Approve" and you can leave a message. 

Be WARNED though!

If you dissgree with what someone says, do NOT hit "Dissaprove" if you dont agree with them. Thats called a "RED DOT" and I think people have been shot over that with the fishing guys.

Only use dissaprove is someone cusses you out or something.

BTW, I wont be around this weekend. Ill be way down south in South Padre Island for my daughters wedding from Saturday morning untill Monday afternoon. Since Im the only mod here, if any trouble makers show up, click on the red traingle thing on the offending post and one of the other mods will deal with it. 

Right now, Im building a Dragster!


----------



## AHR43

*Best of luck to the newlyweds*



Gary said:


> Yall be sure to give these guys some greenies and show appreciatation for their help. If you dont know what greenies are, thats them little squares in the upper right hand corner. To give "reputation" points, click on that scale looking thing on a post you approve of and a dialogue box will pop up. Click on "Approve" and you can leave a message.
> 
> Be WARNED though!
> 
> If you dissgree with what someone says, do NOT hit "Dissaprove" if you dont agree with them. Thats called a "RED DOT" and I think people have been shot over that with the fishing guys.
> 
> Only use dissaprove is someone cusses you out or something.
> 
> BTW, I wont be around this weekend. Ill be way down south in South Padre Island for my daughters wedding from Saturday morning untill Monday afternoon. Since Im the only mod here, if any trouble makers show up, click on the red traingle thing on the offending post and one of the other mods will deal with it.
> 
> Right now, Im building a Dragster!


Hi Biff,
Have fun. Remember, you're not losing a daughter; you're gaining a son-in-law.

Dragster? You're building a dragster too? Electric or nitro? Hot dog! You don't hold back, do you!


----------



## cjtamu

insaneracin2003 said:


> hhhmmmm,interesting chris,about the hoe thing,I wonder who/what you are talking about.


 I'm talking about our coonazz Manheaux.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> Have fun. Remember, you're not losing a daughter; you're gaining a son-in-law.
> 
> Dragster? You're building a dragster too? Electric or nitro? Hot dog! You don't hold back, do you!


No, I ment the spec car. I just like using the word Dragster! lol

My son in law has a tricked out X Mod. And he is into the Rice burner Honda Civics thang. When I met up with them today to get the rental car, I mentioned my Drag car came in yesterday, he was all ears!!  He will be racing these cars, trust me! lol

It doesnt hurt they live in Porter just down the road from K&M.


----------



## cjtamu

Are all the screws and hardware on the GMS cars English sized? I want to replace a few screws, looks like they're 4-40. Boy are these things easy to work on. No diff, no tranny. HEY RON, DO YOU HEAR THAT, THESE CARS DON'T HAVE A DIFF! BE PERFECT FOR YOU! HA HA HA HA HA! Well carp, my wife just called and she and the Littlest Princess are on the way home. Not that I don't want them home, but it means my hot rod has to be hidden back in the closet! Man, is it next Sunday yet?

Edit: Hey Biff, I have two 01 mini Z's. 1,320' divided by 24 is 55'. Can you say FET upgrade? Can you feel me?


----------



## AHR43

*4-40 it is*



cjtamu said:


> Are all the screws and hardware on the GMS cars English sized? I want to replace a few screws, looks like they're 4-40. Boy are these things easy to work on. No diff, no tranny. HEY RON, DO YOU HEAR THAT, THESE CARS DON'T HAVE A DIFF! BE PERFECT FOR YOU! HA HA HA HA HA! Well carp, my wife just called and she and the Littlest Princess are on the way home. Not that I don't want them home, but it means my hot rod has to be hidden back in the closet! Man, is it next Sunday yet?
> 
> Edit: Hey Biff, I have two 01 mini Z's. 1,320' divided by 24 is 55'. Can you say FET upgrade? Can you feel me?


Hi cjtamu,
USS/SAE is standard for both GMS and Walbern kits. If you're going in nylon, a similar size metric should work. Nylon is resilient and tends to go back to its drill hole size when a fastener is removed. Going the RC Screwz stainless route you are? RC Screwz also markets a very complete 4-40 'Racer' package for about $40.

New Era has both! USS/SAE and metric. What a nightmare. Something to think about for those out there that are looking at New Era drag kit.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Are all the screws and hardware on the GMS cars English sized? I want to replace a few screws, looks like they're 4-40. Boy are these things easy to work on. No diff, no tranny. HEY RON, DO YOU HEAR THAT, THESE CARS DON'T HAVE A DIFF! BE PERFECT FOR YOU! HA HA HA HA HA! Well carp, my wife just called and she and the Littlest Princess are on the way home. Not that I don't want them home, but it means my hot rod has to be hidden back in the closet! Man, is it next Sunday yet?
> 
> Edit: Hey Biff, I have two 01 mini Z's. 1,320' divided by 24 is 55'. Can you say FET upgrade? Can you feel me?


Fets? Fets? I dont need no stinking Fets!

Introducing the Morris/Harris MiniZ/M18 powered drag car!


----------



## Gary

As Im building the kit, Im learning some things CJ. Not totally sure what yet, but a "Noob" would play heck building this car. Adding in the upgrade, kit the manual is allmost useless. Ill have to build the car all the way up before I figure out whats going on.

Loctite the kingpins, thats for sure!


----------



## AHR43

*Scale 1/8 mile digs?*

Hi Biff and cjtamu,

Not sure, but I think you are hinting at drag racing your MiniZ/M18s?
Most track timing systems provide a MidTrack 66ft E.T. That's pretty close to your calculation of 55ft.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff and cjtamu,
> 
> Not sure, but I think you are hinting at drag racing your MiniZ/M18s?
> Most track timing systems provide a MidTrack 66ft E.T. That's pretty close to your calculation of 55ft.


Howdy AC.

Hopefully we havent jumped the gun by letting out a "Teaser" for the Mini Scale crowd! 

madf1man is the owner of the track I race at and we, talked a little bit on Saturday! Ill leave it at that, and let him speak. All I know is, itll happen!


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Biff, the kingpins on mine are Shoe Gooed in, LOL. I can tell mine was owned by a noob. Good shape, needs an overhaul, which it will get this week when Lajuan and Alyssa aren't around. The goal is to have it RTR whne she gives it to me so we can just charge the batteries and take it for a spin. I need to talk to Joe or Cristian about FET's for the 01's. They're no good for racing against the 02's 'cause the CG is too high. But as a drag car, with a Sabre or Atomic on foams, oh yeah! And I have the 'Vette body for one and the Fast n Furious Supra I painted for the other. And don't forget, I also have a 1/8 electric motorcycle. Muuuhahahahaha!


----------



## chicken

WOW! What a thread! I hope they put bumper boards on the lanes, I've seen some of y'all drive :tongue: . I bet Lyn can't go "fishin" with that radio on the drags, just ain't no time to reel er in, but then again at his age and reaction time.....


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha Ha Ha Haaaaaa!*

Just reading about this new and wonderful rc dragracing scene has caused me to have a pacemake installed in my chest. HMMMM? Can we say MORE POWER??!!!!!!!

I'm sporting a stubby now so the trolling has almost disappeared.


----------



## biki1121

Interesting stuff guys!

We run IHRA and NHRA for electronic and foot-brake cars during the year but we usually shut down in November and do rebuilds, ect... It really stinks because I don't get to race anything unless Evadale or HMP has something going on and my motor is in the car.

Anyway, it sounds like the R/C cars would be a good place to get some tree time and have some fun. I'm going to look into getting an R/C into place..... Nitro car that is.....

Biki


----------



## KevinLRC

All you r/c drag racers out there, does AD Rigmaiden (sp?) still race? He pretty much taught me everything that I learned about r/c drag racing.

Chris, don't know when I'll race the B4 again, hopefully pretty soon. I'm really aiming to save up for a Losi 8ight and race it. 

Lyn, it's good to be here!


----------



## AHR43

*Full course bumper boards*



chicken said:


> WOW! What a thread! I hope they put bumper boards on the lanes, I've seen some of y'all drive :tongue: . I bet Lyn can't go "fishin" with that radio on the drags, just ain't no time to reel er in, but then again at his age and reaction time.....


Hi chicken,

First time I've seen you post to this thread-I think. Glad you joined in. Sounds like you know Bigmax.

San Antonio has bumper boards full length-including shut down-just for me I think. I'm a senior citizen and sometimes lose sight of the car at the far end. j/k Don't worry, guys, unless something breaks, I'll stay in my lane.


----------



## AHR43

biki1121 said:


> Interesting stuff guys!
> 
> We run IHRA and NHRA for electronic and foot-brake cars during the year but we usually shut down in November and do rebuilds, ect... It really stinks because I don't get to race anything unless Evadale or HMP has something going on and my motor is in the car.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like the R/C cars would be a good place to get some tree time and have some fun. I'm going to look into getting an R/C into place..... Nitro car that is.....
> 
> Biki


Hi Biki,
Welcome on deck! Great you're interested! It sounds like RC drag racing is just what you need to get a racing fix b/w 1:1 seasons.

SA runs a pro tree all classes.


----------



## slash

*3.....2.....1.....Let's race!!!!!!*

Morning kids! Sniff, sniff......Ahhhhhhhhhh! I love the smel of VHT being applied to the track on a Saturday morning! What fun I had yesterday in the trailer, listening to the NHRA qualifying sessions, cutting comms, cutting and mounting tires, etc. Now it's time to see if all the "hard work" has paid off. Heck, just getting to play is reward enough! Shoot, I might even get a chance to race. On the phone with another racer who is on the IMDRA board with me. We were discussing the World Finals and all the preparations still being nailed down. Looks like we might try to get a "full blown" television production going to help with the webcast on this event. I'm taking several cameras with PIR motion sensors on them. These will be placed all along the track and will automatically capture all of the racing action. Hopefully it will look like a produced TV show and people won't have to stare at an empty screen for periods at a time. If it works, I'll be able to capture all of the weekly racing and post videos. Cool! Just more work for me!:headknock Heck, if people enjoy it, that's all that matters! We're in talks with The Outdoor Channel and DIY to film our race, too. Sweet! RC Car Action Magazine might make the trip as well!
Welcome to the forum chicken, biki1121 and KevinLRC. Here at Litespeed Raceway in San Antonio, we race year round, so, when real racing ends, we're still kicking. RC drag racing is a great way to keep your chops up on the tree. We have numerous real drag racers that compete with us throughout the year. One of our best competitors ran Comp Eliminator in NHRA. He did the tour for several years. Due to the extreme power at launch, he developed back issues and had to get out of it. His son was big in Junior Drag Racing. Now, dad builds and tunes while son cuts killer lights!. They are the reigning IMDRA Top Fuel World Champions and holders of numerous speed and et records. They have one of the best motor development programs in the country out of Colorado and even have a wind tunnel for their cars! I was fortunate enough to get to throw my car in there and see how the wind really affects the little ankle biter! Amazing!
Keep an eye on the www.saDragRacing.com site for the race results. It might not get posted until later in the evening on Sunday, but guaranteed it'll get there eventually! Time to load up and head out! I'll be thinking about you guys! Wish me luck!:clover:


----------



## cjtamu

What do y'all use for the steering servo? Do you use a full size servo, or do you use a micro like the Hitec 81?


----------



## slash

*That's easy...*

Yup! You got it! I've always used the Hitec HS-81MG. Extremely small, fast and tough!


----------



## chicken

Howdy AHR43,

No senior citizens around here, just "older" kids. I've known Lyn for many years and I have yet to see him reel one in from the driver's stand :goldfish:


----------



## madf1man

Gary you leakin info again!!! Yes I do aspire to drag race the mini,s. Just workin out how we will utilize the timing systems to make it work. Any input here would be appreciated. Some guys no what we have allready and others don,t but its basically a system that counts our lap times every time we go over the single timing loop. I also use to race 1 to 1 a few years back and have always had a love for it. I also had an elec funny car utilizing the micro switch system but could never find anywhere around town to get it to hook up. I now have a mini scale funny car that even has the ability to lift the front end. It can be seen on our site www.hircr.com in the vids section. Traction is not an issue at all on RCP plus we're indoors so it should be a fun little side venture for our racers.


----------



## cjtamu

Nah Trey, Gary wasn't leaking, I was just thinking out loud. But knowing y'all like I do, I figured that thought had already been through your minds.


----------



## PD2

madf1man said:


> Gary you leakin info again!!! Yes I do aspire to drag race the mini,s. Just workin out how we will utilize the timing systems to make it work. Any input here would be appreciated. Some guys no what we have allready and others don,t but its basically a system that counts our lap times every time we go over the single timing loop.


Trey,

If there was a way to maybe have two loops - one at staging and one at the end of the 1/4 mile that may work - have to be able to gate the start and finish for each lane. The other thing I was thinking is that you have each lane hand started and use the loop as the time for each car crossing it at the end of the 1/4 mile.

Just some thoughts.

PD2


----------



## madf1man

Thats all I can come up with also. Still tryin to come up with something clever to eliminate the manual start. I suppose its not a big deal. Both racers would be starting on the tone.Best time would be best time including any lag they had. No red lights as it would be audible and no reaction times. Still a drag race! Now how bout figuring out the scale qrt mile? 1/24th scale and 18th scale!!


----------



## PD2

madf1man said:


> Thats all I can come up with also. Still tryin to come up with something clever to eliminate the manual start. I suppose its not a big deal. Both racers would be starting on the tone.Best time would be best time including any lag they had. No red lights as it would be audible and no reaction times. Still a drag race! Now how bout figuring out the scale qrt mile? 1/24th scale and 18th scale!!


IF I have figured this correctly, here is what I have:

For 1/24" scale -

1/4 mile = 1320 feet => 1320 feet * 12 in/ft = 15840" => 1/24" * 15840" = 660" = 55 feet

1/4 mile in 1/24" scale = 55 feet

For 1/18" scale -

1/4 mile = 1320 feet => 1320 feet * 12 in/ft = 15840" => 1/18" * 15840" = 880" = 73' 4"

1/4 mile in 1/18" scale = 73' 4"

For 1/10" scale -

1/4 mile = 1320 feet => 1320 feet * 12 in/ft = 15840" => 1/10" * 15840" = 1584" = 132 feet

1/4 mile in 1/10" scale = 132 feet

Hope that helps!

Enjoy!
PD2


----------



## madf1man

Thanks dude! Appreciate the help


----------



## PD2

madf1man said:


> Thanks dude! Appreciate the help


Eh, no worries....I'd actually like to see a mini-scale drag setup. That would be awesome, especially if you have a setup that is pulling the front off the ground! YEAH BUDDY!!

PD2


----------



## slash

*Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here ya go, Houston! Your 1st drag racing victory!









Notice the water sitting on top of the christmas tree box and on the track. The rain held off just long enough to get the finals in and the winning photos. That was it! The faucet opened and the rain, she fell! Nope, the dragster is not broken. I just have a very unique design that incorporates chassis flex (like the real ones) and preload and if you hold it just right, it goes limp. Heck, after last night, I went limp! What a time!


----------



## Pilot281

*Pro Stock Truck*

Hey guys......just found this link to a pretty awesome pro stock truck......man, I am droolin' over this thing....









http://www.nemscalecars.com/item.cgi?part_id=3243#NPT260


----------



## cjtamu

Slash, can't see the pic? Don't know if it's just me or if if anybody else is having a problem.


----------



## AHR43

*Me too*



cjtamu said:


> Slash, can't see the pic? Don't know if it's just me or if if anybody else is having a problem.


Sorry, Slash, I can't see it either.


----------



## Bigmax

*Neither can I.*

Also, Where and who sells funny car bodies? Something like the one but not that one that Griz uses. HELP ME!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Gms*



Bigmax said:


> Also, Where and who sells funny car bodies? Something like the one but not that one that Griz uses. HELP ME!!!


Hi Bigmax,
Congrats on surviving another wild weekend!

Grand Motorsports offers the GMS05 for $28.

www.grandmotorsports.com

Griz had an electric F/C. He is running a '40 Willys body on his nitro ProMod.


----------



## slash

*Dang Computers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Let's try this again! Not used to this forum's form! Doh! Again, revert back to the original quote, the car is not broken! It's just unique!


----------



## Bigmax

*Uh Oh!*

Slash, Who do you think your typing too? A bunch of YAHOO's? You have some time to fix it before the next LEEEEEEVER Pullin.

AC, Thanks, I PULLED so hard on my LEEEEEEVER this Saturday that I spun the tires off my Jammin Truggy. MAN AM I SUITED FOR SOME OF THIS DRAG RACIN!!!!

I like the older bodies and was just wondering if there is a place to pick up a funnycar body like that.


----------



## AHR43

*Breaker, Breaker Good Copy Now Slash*

Hey guys,
Slash won one for H-town. He said he would dedicate his win to the emerging 2Cool group of drag racers. He is as good as his word. Thanks, Slash. Now we all need to build a virtual trophy case for this virtual trophy! :birthday2

No joy for my bracket truck. Went out second round-red light. Now its time to look forward to the World Finals.

Oh! 2 Cool RC Drag Racers has 20 members, plus or minus. I put together a spreadsheet of folks that have posted to this thread, along with what their interests seem to be, e.g., electric, nitro, observer, interested poster, etc. Its a good start for an emerging org.


----------



## Gary

chicken said:


> Howdy AHR43,
> 
> No senior citizens around here, just "older" kids. I've known Lyn for many years and I have yet to see him reel one in from the driver's stand :goldfish:


He sets the hook so well though! :slimer:

Sheeze bro! The 3 of us have been around like forever!


----------



## Bigmax

*NOW THAT's WHAT I'm TALKING ABOUT!*

JOB Slash!

AC, Red one jumped up on you did it? No Worries, Just shows we old farts have some quick reflexes still.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey BIFF!*

And I plan to be around for a LONG LONG TIME TOO!!!!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey guys,
> Slash won one for H-town. He said he would dedicate his win to the emerging 2Cool group of drag racers. He is as good as his word. Thanks, Slash. Now we all need to build a virtual trophy case for this virtual trophy! :birthday2
> 
> No joy for my bracket truck. Went out second round-red light. Now its time to look forward to the World Finals.
> 
> Oh! 2 Cool RC Drag Racers has 20 members, plus or minus. I put together a spreadsheet of folks that have posted to this thread, along with what their interests seem to be, e.g., electric, nitro, observer, interested poster, etc. Its a good start for an emerging org.


WTG Slash!  Awsome bro!


----------



## slash

*For the reals!!!!!!!! It ain't broke!*

That chassis has a unique suspension, like the slip tubes on a real fuel dragster. It just happens to have a lot of travel in it! It pulls the wheels just like the real ones! Up in the air a little, then they shutter from left to right then back to the left and then hopefully, back down to earth! The car goes prefectly straight, except for the final round last night when we held a version of the Florida Swap Buggy races! I gooped the tires up with lots of heavy Koford and set it down early so that it would hopefully push out any water under the tires and get a chance to grip the asphalt under the water. Well, that didn't happen! As soon as I hit the throttle, there was a rooster tail as high as me! I saw Donny have trouble out of the corner of my eye. Because I had a dragster, I think I had a much better advantage. I pedaled it at least 7 times all the way down the strip! I had one other race like this, just as the rain was starting and we just needed to get the finals completed. We were running Top Fuel so that was even more interesting! That was the absolute best race I'd ever run. It was another pedal-fest! I think I won with a top speed of 27 mph in a car that usually hangs around the 70-80 mph area! The other driver, Wolfman, was right there. He hammered the throttle while I sort of eased into it. It was fun! I kind of know what it's like when John Force blows the hides off and has to drive! Awesome! Get that trophy case built! It's waiting for a good home!


----------



## justinspeed79

Sounds awsome!


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

Didn't think of that strategy yet. Pedaling. See, I do read.


----------



## cjtamu

Atta boy Slash!


----------



## AHR43

*Just like the big boys and girls*



Bigmax said:


> Didn't think of that strategy yet. Pedaling. See, I do read.


Yep, RC drag racing employs all the strategies that the 1:1 drag racers use. But, because were running 1/10 the distance; we have to think ten times faster or miss the moment.

You're gonna love this sport once you get into it!


----------



## insaneracin2003

*i missed a bunch since i was out of town!!!*

IM Back!!!!
Congrats Slash on your victory.Thanks for the props for 2Cool,You Da Man!!!
I just received in my Elec dragster....needs some work though.I need tires all around and a spur gear and a new body,this body is fugly. but anyways,i am looking forward to getting my nitro dragster tomarrow,the item says it is BRAND NEW so we will see.
so,i must get back to work and start trying to figure out what brand this elec dragster is. 
question for the dragster drivers.Are the tires and rims ,front and rear, interchangable with other brands?....


----------



## AHR43

*Dragster Tires*

Hi insane,
Good to have you back. So, you've got an electric rail in hand and getting a nitro rail soon. Great! Each will have its tuning challenges and rewards. Personally, my preference is a rail over a doorslammer. Doorslammers are good-I've got one now. But, my dream has always been to own and race a rail. With RC drag racing, that dream can come to reality.

I'll defer specifics on RR tires to Slash. I am sure the rims derive from 1/10 and 1/12 on-road. Are they 2screw or 4screw attachments? The foam tires will vary depending on the Shore Rating you desire or is needed by the drag racing surface/traction compound. I know the SA gang pretty much cuts their own foams. I'll be finding out soon when I field my electric rail, so am interested in the answer you get too.

Both GMS and Walbern websites have sections on FR/RR wheel/tire assemblies. That might be a place to reference too.

For fronts-I buy my o-rings from a local supplier:

Martin Fluid Power Co.
6130 Westview Dr. (vic 610 W loop and Hempstead Rd)
HouTX 77055
(713) 939-9990

You can probably get o-rings locally most anywhere, but MFP has always been user friendly, helpful, and will sell in small quantities.

How about some pics when you get both rails? That will help estabish makes and models.


----------



## AHR43

*Starter timing system for Houston*

Hi guys,
My friend Jeff from CA sent me this Email. Its info we can all use so I did a cut and paste.

"AC

I went over and checked out the thread on http://2coolfishing.com/ about the interested Houston drag racers.

Please let them know they cna get a Trackmate 4 sensor timing system for $350 to $400 and the cables, sensors and controller are all useable on full tilt system. I posted the info on the IMDRA Forum awhile back *New Products & Specials* section. At least they would have ET and MPH (no tree) for 2 lanes to get started. When yu upgrade the 4 sensors are used in the full featured system so you could use them for 6' or 66' beams instead of buying more.

I mentioned to DraginMark that you had a spare bed available for Motel 6 per Forum entry.

See you soon.

Jeff Key
Hercules, CA 94547
Cell [edited out//AC]
IMDRA/NCDA"


----------



## Ronborsk

*Drag Racing?*

Man, I decided to try and go through this thread from beginning to end. I didn't quite make it becuase of information overload! Had to skim through some of it. Ok, ok, guess I'll have to start surfing e-bay so I can join the fun.

I will not hit the track for another couple of weeks due to obligations.


----------



## AHR43

*Dirt is for racing, so is asphalt!*



Ronborsk said:


> Man, I decided to try and go through this thread from beginning to end. I didn't quite make it becuase of information overload! Had to skim through some of it. Ok, ok, guess I'll have to start surfing e-bay so I can join the fun.
> 
> I will not hit the track for another couple of weeks due to obligations.


Sure, why not? The more 2 cool RC drag racers there are, the better the compeition gets! H-town and 2cool could become a players nationally. Wouldn't that be a kick?

Ahh, but you may have to modify your signature? hwell: Or maybe not, I started out drag racing my electric doorslammer on a scale 1/8 mile (66ft) dirt two lane. That was before the gang in SA found me a drew me from the dark side.

Oh, those pesky obligations. Try to find some time to have RC fun. See you on the flip side good buddy (remember the old CB talk//CW McCall??).


----------



## Bigmax

*Great!*

I wonder if that system would accept a tree made by a electrical engineering type person??? We have one of those handy.


----------



## Ronborsk

10 4. Check out those seat covers!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Gary you leakin info again!!! Yes I do aspire to drag race the mini,s. Just workin out how we will utilize the timing systems to make it work. Any input here would be appreciated. Some guys no what we have allready and others don,t but its basically a system that counts our lap times every time we go over the single timing loop. I also use to race 1 to 1 a few years back and have always had a love for it. I also had an elec funny car utilizing the micro switch system but could never find anywhere around town to get it to hook up. I now have a mini scale funny car that even has the ability to lift the front end. It can be seen on our site www.hircr.com in the vids section. Traction is not an issue at all on RCP plus we're indoors so it should be a fun little side venture for our racers.


If we went corner to corner, we should be able to get the track in the showroom huh?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi guys,
> My friend Jeff from CA sent me this Email. Its info we can all use so I did a cut and paste.
> 
> "AC
> 
> I went over and checked out the thread on http://2coolfishing.com/ about the interested Houston drag racers.
> 
> Please let them know they cna get a Trackmate 4 sensor timing system for $350 to $400 and the cables, sensors and controller are all useable on full tilt system. I posted the info on the IMDRA Forum awhile back *New Products & Specials* section. At least they would have ET and MPH (no tree) for 2 lanes to get started. When yu upgrade the 4 sensors are used in the full featured system so you could use them for 6' or 66' beams instead of buying more.
> 
> I mentioned to DraginMark that you had a spare bed available for Motel 6 per Forum entry.
> 
> See you soon.
> 
> Jeff Key
> Hercules, CA 94547
> Cell [edited out//AC]
> IMDRA/NCDA"


Thats good stuff AC, thanks! The main things were gonna need is the software and the interfaces and at that price, thats a good deal. Its not all that hard to throw together the hardware and build some cables but hooking all that up to a PC and making it work, wont work without writing code. Thats alot of work Ive heard!.

Bigmax, I have some EEs also at work that owe me a favor and I spend half my time in electronics. I know very little about electronics, but I have access to things like cable and I can solder. lol

Im not up to date on what K&M is willing to spend for this or if its up to us to build the track, or whatever! I know assfault can be expensive but I can up top to the fishing guys and see what I can do! Those are great guys and we probably can get a pretty deal if we help with labor.


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> That chassis has a unique suspension, like the slip tubes on a real fuel dragster. It just happens to have a lot of travel in it! It pulls the wheels just like the real ones! Up in the air a little, then they shutter from left to right then back to the left and then hopefully, back down to earth! The car goes prefectly straight, except for the final round last night when we held a version of the Florida Swap Buggy races! I gooped the tires up with lots of heavy Koford and set it down early so that it would hopefully push out any water under the tires and get a chance to grip the asphalt under the water. Well, that didn't happen! As soon as I hit the throttle, there was a rooster tail as high as me! I saw Donny have trouble out of the corner of my eye. Because I had a dragster, I think I had a much better advantage. I pedaled it at least 7 times all the way down the strip! I had one other race like this, just as the rain was starting and we just needed to get the finals completed. We were running Top Fuel so that was even more interesting! That was the absolute best race I'd ever run. It was another pedal-fest! I think I won with a top speed of 27 mph in a car that usually hangs around the 70-80 mph area! The other driver, Wolfman, was right there. He hammered the throttle while I sort of eased into it. It was fun! I kind of know what it's like when John Force blows the hides off and has to drive! Awesome! Get that trophy case built! It's waiting for a good home!


Your as "Intense" as Bigmax bro! I LOVE it!


----------



## Gary

*Cj*

Im not sure how well this will work yet, but its my first shot at the steering for the Spec Car. The servo and the lack of a servo saver is just for chassis build up and getting the electronics wired up. For racing Ill be using the Multiplex Digi4 I use in my M18 but Im racing it Saturday at Treys and dont want to move ANYTHING! lol


----------



## AHR43

Hi Biff,
Images look good. How are you securing the servo? Velcro? FWIW, I use Radio Shack #64-2360 Hi-Temp/Hi-Strength Superlock (TM) Fasteners. It's re-packaged 3M Dual Lock (TM) "velcro". It has a linear pile design that precludes any side to side movement. It should not deflect any to induce an unwanted steering factor.

Oh, and yea, you'll need the servo saver. All is O.K. until you have a bad launch day and start riding the wall. Then these little-bitty servos go south fast-MG or no.

Again, good looking installation. Let's race!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> Images look good. How are you securing the servo? Velcro? FWIW, I use Radio Shack #64-2360 Hi-Temp/Hi-Strength Superlock (TM) Fasteners. It's re-packaged 3M Dual Lock (TM) "velcro". It has a linear pile design that precludes any side to side movement. It should not deflect any to induce an unwanted steering factor.
> 
> Oh, and yea, you'll need the servo saver. All is O.K. until you have a bad launch day and start riding the wall. Then these little-bitty servos go south fast-MG or no.
> 
> Again, good looking installation. Let's race!


Ill be using plain old servo tape. 3M from Wallmart! Back in day though I used nothing but Bolink servo tape. Thin and stickier than Gorilla snot!  Never been a velcro guy. Most of my racing has been high traction offroad and Velcro would never keep the servo from moving.

And I know were not supposed to rag on products here, but I have never had good luck with the Hitec brand. One of my first races back after 5 years off, and at Area51, one badazz track, my throttle servo went out after two qualifiers. I didnt get to run the main.


----------



## AHR43

*BoLink 2x Tape*

Yea, I still have some-narrow and wide. It's great stuff! It's kept in a sealed plastic bag. It only time it sees the light of day is when its needed.

2x tape will do the job for sure, for sure. Only reason I go the velcro route is that it gives me interchangeability (is that a word??). With a 348 mile RT to SA and back to race, the capability to change out any part quickly is vital.

Fut is what I started with, and where I am today in electronics-mostly. I'm trying the HT route in the electric rail 'cause thats what the fast guys are using. Gonna see how it shakes out. I tried a Fut nylon gear mini-servo in the bracket truck. It was destroyed it the first time I rode the wall. Drivers fault, not the servo's. That's why I am gun-shy of mini-servos, but space available and weight requirements drive the selection.


----------



## madf1man

Gary said:


> If we went corner to corner, we should be able to get the track in the showroom huh?


Showroom is 67ft end to end so yes it perfect for 1/24th and a little short for 18th(no biggie)(sorry biggie!) Maybe even the shop out back for something bigger and more serious. I,m thinkin!!

How was the wedding, you cry??


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Showroom is 67ft end to end so yes it perfect for 1/24th and a little short for 18th(no biggie)(sorry biggie!) Maybe even the shop out back for something bigger and more serious. I,m thinkin!!
> 
> How was the wedding, you cry??


Like a baby!


----------



## slash

*Looking good!*

Yo, Biff.

Front end assembly looks good. That's exactly how I set up my linkage on my rides. Simple and light! I, too, am a velcro user. I tried the 12 step program but couldn't hang! If you go the route of the micro servo, you'll need the extra clearance the velcro offers. It allows room for the servo saver to stand off of the chassis. Keep up that building! Heck, you might be ready to run this weekend (wink, wink)! :wink: Remember, I still have first-timer free racer entry fees for the H-Town Maulers so entry fee is not an excuse for not racing!

AC, your next trip to the track (excluding the IMDRA World Finals!) is also covered for finding this crazy group gearheads. I need to show my appreciation somehow. Here's a start!

Friday and perhaps Saturday night at the track for the IMDRA World Finals will be a hang out and BS session for the racers after racing concludes. I'll have the video projector and a ton of archived VHS video tapes running on the big screen, plus I'll pipe all the sound through the PA. Some of the tapes are:
*Flames of Fear*-"This never seen before footage contains the flames, the fear, the frustration and the tragedy of the Fuel Dragsters, Funny Cars and Pro Stockers trying to conquer the never forgiving quarter mile". Includes the career ending crash of Dale Emery.
*Birth of Drag Racing Vol 1*- 1963 Drag News Invitational July 4th West Salem, Ohio.
*Birth of Drag Racing Vol 2*-1964 Indy Nationals (includes A/FX Class!)
*Birth of Drag Racing Vol 3* - 1964-1965 Factory A/FX Wars and 1965 Super Stock Nationals. The Woodstock of drag racing! 
*Birth of Drag Racing Vol 4*- 1966 Spring National at Thunder Valley, Bristol, Tenn.
Numerous ...*And They Walked Away* volumes, *Drag Racing 19xx* volumes, *Fuel & Fire*, *Fuek Freaks*, *Show 'n' Go* and numerous personal videos of *Don Prudhomme*, *Eddie Hill*, *Big Daddy* and *Shirley Muldowney* to name a few for your viewing entertainment!

Laterz!

Slash
aka - Kipster


----------



## insaneracin2003

AHR43 said:


> Hi insane,
> Good to have you back. So, you've got an electric rail in hand and getting a nitro rail soon. Great! Each will have its tuning challenges and rewards. Personally, my preference is a rail over a doorslammer. Doorslammers are good-I've got one now. But, my dream has always been to own and race a rail. With RC drag racing, that dream can come to reality.
> 
> I'll defer specifics on RR tires to Slash. I am sure the rims derive from 1/10 and 1/12 on-road. Are they 2screw or 4screw attachments? The foam tires will vary depending on the Shore Rating you desire or is needed by the drag racing surface/traction compound. I know the SA gang pretty much cuts their own foams. I'll be finding out soon when I field my electric rail, so am interested in the answer you get too.
> 
> Both GMS and Walbern websites have sections on FR/RR wheel/tire assemblies. That might be a place to reference too.
> 
> For fronts-I buy my o-rings from a local supplier:
> 
> Martin Fluid Power Co.
> 6130 Westview Dr. (vic 610 W loop and Hempstead Rd)
> HouTX 77055
> (713) 939-9990
> 
> You can probably get o-rings locally most anywhere, but MFP has always been user friendly, helpful, and will sell in small quantities.
> 
> How about some pics when you get both rails? That will help estabish makes and models.


AH,they are the 4 screw wheel attachments and i also found out that my elec rail is a Bolink. I was going through it last nite and seen that all of the steering linkage parts are VERY worn. I can see the rail drifting down the lane like crazy.I will get that all tightened up tonight.and as for my nitro rail....should be delivered today......I Cant Wait to get home from work!!!!
any one selling and esc for my elec rail....let me know.i need one.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, I'm waiting for my micro servo saver to get to the LHS, tomorrow or Friday. I've opted for a 2 bar link straight from the servo saver, no bar in the middle. $5 for 2 Hangar 9 ti camber links, we'll see how it works. I hate Velcro, I use Dubro servo tape. As far as the Hitec servos, it's only the 625 and 645 that I've had problems with, and only for throttle. But that's you, me, and I can think of at least 3 others off the top of my head. I'll never run one of those for throttle again. I'm running one of their ti geared digitals in my T4 and I really like it. Not quite as smooth and free as the Fu 9451, but very nice once the power's on.


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Yo, Biff.
> 
> Front end assembly looks good. That's exactly how I set up my linkage on my rides. Simple and light! I, too, am a velcro user. I tried the 12 step program but couldn't hang! If you go the route of the micro servo, you'll need the extra clearance the velcro offers. It allows room for the servo saver to stand off of the chassis. Keep up that building! Heck, you might be ready to run this weekend (wink, wink)! :wink: Remember, I still have first-timer free racer entry fees for the H-Town Maulers so entry fee is not an excuse for not racing!
> 
> Laterz!
> 
> Slash
> aka - Kipster


Its gonna be a few weeks before Im ready to race bro! I dont have any decent batteries yet and after this $3000 weekend for my daughters wedding, the bank is looking lean! LOL


----------



## cjtamu

Threadjack! Gary, Matthew is enjoying your good batteries, LOL. I had to fix his truck for him last week, his dad actually broke it. Glad to see they're getting into it, I think I'm going to have to find an old roller for the older son. That boy will be verrrrry good if he gets into RC. Hope to get them up to K&M soon now that the weather's cooling.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Biff, I'm waiting for my micro servo saver to get to the LHS, tomorrow or Friday. I've opted for a 2 bar link straight from the servo saver, no bar in the middle. $5 for 2 Hangar 9 ti camber links, we'll see how it works. I hate Velcro, I use Dubro servo tape. As far as the Hitec servos, it's only the 625 and 645 that I've had problems with, and only for throttle. But that's you, me, and I can think of at least 3 others off the top of my head. I'll never run one of those for throttle again. I'm running one of their ti geared digitals in my T4 and I really like it. Not quite as smooth and free as the Fu 9451, but very nice once the power's on.


This is the servo I got for my M18.

http://www.multiplexusa.com/RC-comp/Servos/polo.htm

The way it mounts in the X Ray its easy take out and the stock servo saver should work fine. If not I have a Kimbrough for it.

Does your car have the bearing upgrade kit? Im not sure how the rear wheel spacing goes. Also, Im gonna take the rear axle to work and hollow it out on a lath. That should take off about 7 grams of rotating mass without creating any out of balance problems.

Welp, Im back to building!


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Threadjack! Gary, Matthew is enjoying your good batteries, LOL. I had to fix his truck for him last week, his dad actually broke it. Glad to see they're getting into it, I think I'm going to have to find an old roller for the older son. That boy will be verrrrry good if he gets into RC. Hope to get them up to K&M soon now that the weather's cooling.


That was important to get Matthew into RC and I was glad to give those packs up, and would do it again. My next batteries wont be matched though. No sence in paying those prices now days.

At Maxamps you can get IB 3600s guaranteed 1.19v @ 30 amps for $6.99 a cell. 3800s at 1.2v @ 30 amps for $7.99. Thats plenty of voltage for a mod motor, at least for me for now.


----------



## Gary

Question for the experts! Do yall glue the ORing front tires on the rims?

Thanks.


----------



## cjtamu

I'm not sure I'm happy with the wheel spacing on this car so I hesitate to tell you about it. It looks like the drive side is spaced too close and the wheel will hit the pinion. I've set it down for a couple days waiting on parts, but I'll let you know what I find. Biff, I bought 6 cell matched 4200's a few weeks ago from ProMatch. 1.22V or better at 30 amps, IR 1.8 or less. $48 a pack. I'm going to try them out this weekend.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I'm not sure I'm happy with the wheel spacing on this car so I hesitate to tell you about it. It looks like the drive side is spaced too close and the wheel will hit the pinion. I've set it down for a couple days waiting on parts, but I'll let you know what I find. Biff, I bought 6 cell matched 4200's a few weeks ago from ProMatch. 1.22V or better at 30 amps, IR 1.8 or less. $48 a pack. I'm going to try them out this weekend.


Lemme know how the pack works. Thats a great price.

The basic car kit calls for some plastic shims between the hubs and the hub bearings but the stock wheel hubs have more of a built in stand off spacing the wheels further out over the upgrade kit. BUT, the upgrade kit comes with 4 spacers that look like the picture below. I would assume 2 on each side. The second pic shows how that looks. I dont like it. Now, I read something about motor spacers somewhere and that makes total sence. In the 3rd pic, notice how far off centerline the motor is. Thatll throw the balance of the car pretty far off and if we have to move something, move the heavy stuff.

I wouldnt know how important tract width is in drag racing. I would guess wide is more stable but tucking the wheels under as much of the body as possible helps aeordynamics.

I like this!  By the time we get these things figured out, Ill be building my own custom cars!


----------



## Gary

Another question for the Dragmaster guru, maniac leeever pullers here! 


Ill be starting out with an old and heavy Novak Cyclone TC speedo. I have 2 mounting options. On the rear upper deck or behind the steering servo. Ill have to look for ACs recommendations for weight distrubution for and aft, but other considerations come into play here. If I mount it rearward, that puts the weight higher creating a higher CG but gives me the shortest wire lead length to the motor, thus reducing voltage resistance to the motor. But longer wires to the battery.

If I mount it forward, that gives me more space to equal out weight distrubution left and right, lower the CG and have shorter wire leads to the battery, but not the motor! LOL


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmmm?*

If your thinking balance? It looks like the motor weight is more on the passenger side than the other. I'd be more apt to wait till I set the receiver, ESP, Servo and Batteries in to be concerned here.

Show us more of the overall car Biff. I'm MIFFED cause I don't have one yet. Still pondering on Electric or Nitro. Oh and more $ in the checking account.


----------



## AHR43

*Glueing ORings*



Gary said:


> Question for the experts! Do yall glue the ORing front tires on the rims?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Biff,

I don't on the bracket truck. My electric rail fronts won't get glued unless they start shucking O-rings. IMHO, no matter how careful you are in glueing, you introduce a imbalance. Better to select an O-ring with a frim grip on the rim.

The Top Fuel and ProMod guys will tell you different. They glue their O-rings.

Below 50mph you can get away with a lot.
Above 50mph things begin to get dicey.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> If your thinking balance? It looks like the motor weight is more on the passenger side than the other. I'd be more apt to wait till I set the receiver, ESP, Servo and Batteries in to be concerned here.
> 
> Show us more of the overall car Biff. I'm MIFFED cause I don't have one yet. Still pondering on Electric or Nitro. Oh and more $ in the checking account.


Theres not much to this car Biggy. Very simple and plain layout like a Bolink Legends car. Car with the upgrade was $164. Im very happy with the quality of the kit and see little reason why it cant run with the higher dollar kits with a good driver. Sure it weighs a little more than the high end cars, but it accepts the graphite upgrades if we want to later, or whatever! Not sure that matters that much in bracket racing for us old farts on a budget! 

I recomend the kit without even driving it. Its low cost, easily upgradable with the grahite stuff, but you dont have to worry about the other components, like the bearings and hardware. They seem just fine!


----------



## AHR43

*RE: Weight Distribution*

Hi Biff,
It's not that critical on the ESC-it doesn't weight that much. For now, my recommendation is what ever you're comfortable with.

Critical mass on an electric car as far as weight distribution is the battery pack. Its the heaviest and easiest to move. 60-40 or 70-30 percentile R-F is a good starting point. My battery pack started far back like yours-its closer to center-fwd of center now. Wheelstands were common with the battery pack far back. But-I'm using GP2200 2/3 subC cells. They scale out at 2/3 the weight of a std 6cell pack. Still, even with a 6x3300, my WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION doesn't change that much-only the total overall weight. What my bracket truck has is a pair of velcro strips running the length of the battery pack mounting area. That way, weight distro can be easily changed and the battery pack taped down afterwards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> 
> I don't on the bracket truck. My electric rail fronts won't get glued unless they start shucking O-rings. IMHO, no matter how careful you are in glueing, you introduce a imbalance. Better to select an O-ring with a frim grip on the rim.
> 
> The Top Fuel and ProMod guys will tell you different. They glue their O-rings.
> 
> Below 50mph you can get away with a lot.
> Above 50mph things begin to get dicey.


Thank you my friend. It is pretty tuff to get the O Ring stretched far enough to fit the rim and I didnt think it would just fall off running 6 cell. I had tp play with them for awhile to get the "Roll" out of the O Rings and get them "Round" as possible.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> It's not that critical on the ESC-it doesn't weight that much. For now, my recommendation is what ever you're comfortable with.
> 
> Critical mass on an electric car as far as weight distribution is the battery pack. Its the heaviest and easiest to move. 60-40 or 70-30 percentile R-F is a good starting point. My battery pack started far back like yours-its closer to center-fwd of center now. Wheelstands were common with the battery pack far back. But-I'm using GP2200 2/3 subC cells. They scale out at 2/3 the weight of a std 6cell pack. Still, even with a 6x3300, my WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION doesn't change that much-only the total overall weight. What my bracket truck has is a pair of velcro strips running the length of the battery pack mounting area. That way, weight distro can be easily changed and the battery pack taped down afterwards.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Trust me bro, this ESC is HEAVY! lol

This is what you got me to thinking. Rather than move the batteries around for weight distrubution, nail them down and leave them be. With this car, the amount of battery movement is very limited, allmost non existant. 1/8th" tops. Im wondering if its best to leave a "Known" weight on the rear end if options are limited and move the weight fore and aft for dynamic forces?

What I mean is, the traction in the rear will change very little with most of the weight in the rearward 75% of the car by moving it an 1/8". Either would wheel lift. But if you took the second heaviest part and mounted it forward, (In theory), you could adjust the weight on the front end with more impact forward of the point of, er, would Fulcrum be the right word? Im no engineer.

Just thinking outloud here.

Im thinking of "moment of enertia" You hit the leeever and most of the weight transfers rearward which creates the most downforce on the rear tires and lightens the front end. Since about 80% of the cars weight is rearward in 40% of the car, (Roughly), could the "Fine" tuning of weight distrubution be better handled in the front end?


----------



## slash

*Yee ha!!!!!!!*

I smell some drag cars! Yeah! That's what I'm talking about! That toy is looking nice, Biff! That is a great chassis to start out with. You can't go wrong! LOL on the bank account, bro! On the issue of gluing the o-rings, AC's right. The max speed of your car will affect this. Also, when shutting down, if you get too sideways, you could shuck an o-ring. If it fits tight, hit it with an air blast from a compressor. As the tire starts to spin up and pick up speed, it may or may not try to leave the rim. You'll see it happen. Also, as the rubber in the o-ring ages, it will loosen a bit. That's why you'll need to keep an eye on them if you don't glue them. I glue all mine. Glue them, balance them and you should be good to go for quite a while! Biff, you are also correct on the rear wheel width. Wider will yield a more stable car, but, at high speed, the tucked version will prove to be the way to go. In regards to the location of the speed control. yes, shorter leads are best, but you can compensate with larger wire. I'd play with the balance first, then determine where the controller best fits, then go with a slightly larger conductor cable to off-set any issues with respects towards loss. The AC man has it down again. The battery is the heaviest piece of equipment on the car. Get it close to balance and the rest of the equipment will help to balance front to rear and side to side. Don't slow down now! When you get finished with this car, maybe you'll want to start on a Top Fuel dragster? You can do what I did. I got one of the Litespeed Engineering kits (www.LitespeedEngineering.com) and put an inexpensive buggy motor on it. This way you can learn how to drive a really fast car and not spend the equivalent of another wedding! As your driving and tuning skills pick up, you can drop a new bullet (say a Nove 35 Plus 21) in there, stock of course! You'll go even faster. Now, once your motor is broke in and you're making serious 1.7 & 1.8 second passes, you'll want Mr. Bill from Litespeed, to do the voodoo that he does so well on the motors. You'll be knocking on the 100mph door in nothing flat! Mr. B will be putting a serious hurt on the track during the IMDRA World Finals. Either he or Roy Anderson (RAE Engineering) WILL break the 100 mph barrier. Mark my words! Ever seen an RC car go 100 mph in 132 feet? It'll scare the poop outta ya! But it is awesome to experience! For you already established nitro guys, there will be an engine clinic at Litespeed Raceway on Saturday night after competition during the World Finals. Humm......Later kids, gotta get busy! Keep up the great work!


----------



## slash

*One last thing for this evening.....*

Biff, you posted while I was typing my book! On the batteries, I'll tell ya this. We have a driver that runs a Pro Stock. He has 8 cells and a 6x1 mod motor. His batteries are pushed all the way up to the back side of the front tires! He's still pulling the front wheels at launch! Don't limit yourself to an 1/8 of an inch movement! I'd say break up the batteries and make 2-3cell packs. Mount them on the outside edges. If you want to get real crazy, cut out some battery slots in the chassis and play with that. You might even be able to sneak the controller in between the saddle packs. Tons of options! Don't limit yourself!


----------



## insaneracin2003

my 2 new rails


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!!!!*

I Want One!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, I'm putting my speedo on the upper deck where the servo would mount for a slam switch. But my GT7 is a lot smaller than what you're running. I didn't like the wire routing with it in the chassis, and I want short leads to the motor. Every battery I've ever had from ProMatch has been great, don't expect these to be any different. The deal is that they and SMC are matching at 35 amps now, so the 30 amp batteries are now "inferior" and going for a discount, LOL. Paul, nice rides. Biggie, don't it bite to be the only kid on the block without a new toy?! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003

the elec rail needs some work,front end is way loose,i see drifting down the lane like crazy.i need to completely go through the elec one.now the nitro will be ready to go in a week.i might make SA next weekend to get it down the track a couple of times.
Thanks Chris,
Biggie,ya need to hurry up and get something.


----------



## insaneracin2003

oh yeah,check out my arsenal in the pic and vid thread


----------



## griz

*Ive been dealing with issues*

I had to take a break from the forums to get a ride together to get me to the Worlds. It was looking pretty bleak on Saturday. Hauling a wheelchair just isn't possible with most rent cars. But everything is back on track and I'll be at the big show after all. I noticed that some of you are looking for tools etc. I have an almost brand new xipp super lathe 3 I don't need anymore. Used it a couple of times. I'll put it in my pitbox and bring it to the track if any of you want to take a look at it. I used a cotton drum and some mothers aluminum polish to polish out the comm after using the lathe. Seems to keep the sparking down a lot. Some of the drag cars are pretty cool at night with all the sparks coming from the motors. Wish I could get out to the track this weekend but it doesn't look like its possible. But next Friday about noon the most famous Pro Mod in all of R/C drag racing will be on site  I can't believe how many people are buying cars. Its going to get good here soon. Nothing like a city on city rivalry to get things heated up. Slash made a good point a few posts back. Experiment!!!! dont set your car up like everyone else at the track. Try stuff. Even if someone tells you it won't work try it anyways. Of course there are things that are obvious but its the subtile things that win you drag races. You might flounder around for awhile but sooner or later you'll stumble onto things that will make your car a contender week to week. The actual run is just proof of concept. All the work goes on before that.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey Griz,*

Great to see you back on track! Where theres a will theres a way. Go Make us Proud! It's a TEXAS THANG!!!!


----------



## griz

*No doubt where I'm coming from*

Since we have intruders  coming for the big race I thought I'd make sure people knew where I stood. So I ordered some driver name decals with a big old Texas flag on them. That will be the final touch for the Rat. Trying to get a list together so I don't leave anything at home. I have a bad habit of doing that. Its going to be an awesome weekend. I have a room close by so that will be nice. Its a long drive back to Granite Shoals after a race. Especially in the summer when we start late. That will soon be over though. I expect the start time will go back to the afternoon next month. Then I can get into my fall schedule of drag racing on Sat and sprint car racing on Sundays. With a double header of sprints the 3rd weekend of the month when the strip isn't open.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003

griz said:


> Since we have intruders  coming for the big race I thought I'd make sure people knew where I stood. So I ordered some driver name decals with a big old Texas flag on them. That will be the final touch for the Rat. Trying to get a list together so I don't leave anything at home. I have a bad habit of doing that. Its going to be an awesome weekend. I have a room close by so that will be nice. Its a long drive back to Granite Shoals after a race. Especially in the summer when we start late. That will soon be over though. I expect the start time will go back to the afternoon next month. Then I can get into my fall schedule of drag racing on Sat and sprint car racing on Sundays. With a double header of sprints the 3rd weekend of the month when the strip isn't open.
> 
> Griz


hey biggie,he said SPRINTS!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, but Biggie would have to leave the H'town area. If he's not back at K&M by midnight for the mains he turns into a pumpkin.


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, but Biggie would have to leave the H'town area. If he's not back at K&M by midnight for the mains he turns into a pumpkin.


lmmfao,........that there ^^ was funny,i dont care who you are!!!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> But-I'm using GP2200 2/3 subC cells. They scale out at 2/3 the weight of a std 6cell pack. Still, even with a 6x3300, my WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION doesn't change that much-only the total overall weight.
> Hope this helps.


I had to go back to this bro! I have 44 IB 1400 2/3s around here. I run them in my 1/18th scaler. Do they have enough power for drag racing a 1/10th scale car running a mod motor?


----------



## Gary

Gotcha Slash! Im about to start tinkering around now.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Gary said:


> Gotcha Slash! Im about to start tinkering around now.


Gary,check out my arsonal in the pic and video thread.....i am INSANE


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Biff, I'm putting my speedo on the upper deck where the servo would mount for a slam switch. But my GT7 is a lot smaller than what you're running. I didn't like the wire routing with it in the chassis, and I want short leads to the motor.


Looks like the rear deck is the best option for me also. If I mounted the ESC forward that doesnt leave me any room for the Trinity plugs I wanna use. Hardwiring is not a choice in parking lots. lol

Which reminds me. Do yall drag racers change batteries? I wouldnt think there is much MhA loss in a couple of seconds and I wonder what yall do?


----------



## AHR43

*umm, maybe not*



Gary said:


> I had to go back to this bro! I have 44 IB 1400 2/3s around here. I run them in my 1/18th scaler. Do they have enough power for drag racing a 1/10th scale car running a mod motor?


Hi Biff,

It's been my experience that GP2200 2/3 SubC's are about the minimum you want to run and still get adequate performance with a 1/10th. Heck, Bear1962 was running 20 of them in an Extreme rail. _"__It's gone 1.76 on 16 cells at 76 mph. (went 79.8 mph once)"-Bear1962. _That was with a GMS Chassis this summer. When he went to 20cells he stuffed that sucker into the safety net-twice. I know he posted the times, but can't find them.

Not sure the 2200's get my recommendation. Yea, they're light, but the 2200's don't pack the punch or have the flat discharge curve of the 3300 full-size subC's (read real important in bracket racing). If I have a bad day qualifying with the bracket truck, the 2200 comes out and the 3300 goes in. FWIW.

$105 for 20 of 'em-matched. So, I be stuck with them for now and into shake-downs with the rail. I see them as an interim step, weight-wise, until LiPo's are approved by IMDRA (and SAMDRL) as drag racing motor batteries for electric cars.

Another thought-cell physical size is a significant factor in fielding an electric rail-once you get over 6cells, so that's why I gave it try-like leaning forward in the saddle for my rail in 2007. Cell physical size is not usually a factor in fielding a doorslammer or a flopper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> I had to take a break from the forums to get a ride together to get me to the Worlds. It was looking pretty bleak on Saturday. Hauling a wheelchair just isn't possible with most rent cars. But everything is back on track and I'll be at the big show after all. I noticed that some of you are looking for tools etc. I have an almost brand new xipp super lathe 3 I don't need anymore. Used it a couple of times. I'll put it in my pitbox and bring it to the track if any of you want to take a look at it. I used a cotton drum and some mothers aluminum polish to polish out the comm after using the lathe. Seems to keep the sparking down a lot. Some of the drag cars are pretty cool at night with all the sparks coming from the motors. Wish I could get out to the track this weekend but it doesn't look like its possible. But next Friday about noon the most famous Pro Mod in all of R/C drag racing will be on site  I can't believe how many people are buying cars. Its going to get good here soon. Nothing like a city on city rivalry to get things heated up. Slash made a good point a few posts back. Experiment!!!! dont set your car up like everyone else at the track. Try stuff. Even if someone tells you it won't work try it anyways. Of course there are things that are obvious but its the subtile things that win you drag races. You might flounder around for awhile but sooner or later you'll stumble onto things that will make your car a contender week to week. The actual run is just proof of concept. All the work goes on before that.
> 
> Griz


First of all, good luck to our Texas Brothers and Sisters who we are sure will represent us well at the Worlds! Even if the championship goes to someone else, we have full confidence that that we will be represented well! Not just with yalls driving skills and fast cars, but with the pride and hosptility that only can come from Texans! We dont have the crowds of the California racing scene, or New York, but we do things here better than anybody else. We enjoy what we do and share that enthusiasm with the world! And the door is allways open!

There are 3 types of RC racing that dont get enough attention in the US. One of them, the Mini Scale racing, were getting very well known for!  Vintage offroad and Drag Racing will be next I hope! 

Doing my best to come visit yall on the Sunday of the Worlds!

Good Luck!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> 
> It's been my experience that GP2200 2/3 SubC's are about the minimum you want to run and still get adequate performance with a 1/10th. Heck, Bear1962 was running 20 of them in an Extreme rail. _"__It's gone 1.76 on 16 cells at 76 mph. (went 79.8 mph once)"-Bear1962. _That was with a GMS Chassis this summer. When he went to 20cells he stuffed that sucker into the safety net-twice. I know he posted the times, but can't find them.
> 
> Not sure the 2200's get my recommendation. Yea, they're light, but the 2200's don't pack the punch or have the flat discharge curve of the 3300 full-size subC's (read real important in bracket racing). If I have a bad day qualifying with the bracket truck, the 2200 comes out and the 3300 goes in. FWIW.
> 
> $105 for 20 of 'em-matched. So, I be stuck with them for now and into shake-downs with the rail. I see them as an interim step, weight-wise, until LiPo's are approved by IMDRA (and SAMDRL) as drag racing motor batteries for electric cars.
> 
> Another thought-cell physical size is a significant factor in fielding an electric rail-once you get over 6cells, so that's why I gave it try-like leaning forward in the saddle for my rail in 2007. Cell physical size is not usually a factor in fielding a doorslammer or a flopper.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! I was thinking the small batteries would fall too fast on the discharge charts. I was looking at the Elite 4300s. There a little big and heavy, but at $5.25 a cell they look promising for use in drag racing and in the vintage class. I know in offroad racing, I would like to have 3 packs because I practice alot.

What do yall do for drag racing?


----------



## AHR43

*Have two packs on hand if you got 'em*



Gary said:


> Looks like the rear deck is the best option for me also. If I mounted the ESC forward that doesnt leave me any room for the Trinity plugs I wanna use. Hardwiring is not a choice in parking lots. lol
> 
> Which reminds me. Do yall drag racers change batteries? I wouldnt think there is much MhA loss in a couple of seconds and I wonder what yall do?


Hi Biff,

Usually not. The timing trailer-in most cases-tries to provide adequate turn-around time b/w rounds for electrics to re-charge on chassis. Depends though: 1) on hot SA summer days my 2200's won't cool below 120F, so they get changed out with another pack; 2) a competitor needs to know how many cars are in the bracket. Fewer cars competing shortens the turn-around time, and for electric racers-the charge time.

Caveat: My packs are built as stick packs complete w/end caps and heat shrink wrap. Downside: that adds weight and holds heat. Upside: survivability in a crash and pit handling improves over a side-by-side or saddle pack. Wait until you see an electric car wall ride, endo, and start shucking batteries-looks like a pack of Chinese firecrackers flying throung the air...sad_smiles 
It's a crowd pleazer, but tough to deal when you get it back to the pits.

From my perspective, hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hi Biff,
> 
> Usually not. The timing trailer-in most cases-tries to provide adequate turn-around time b/w rounds for electrics to re-charge on chassis. Depends though: 1) on hot SA summer days my 2200's won't cool below 120F, so they get changed out with another pack; 2) a competitor needs to know how many cars are in the bracket. Fewer cars competing shortens the turn-around time, and for electric racers-the charge time.
> 
> Caveat: My packs are built as stick packs complete w/end caps and heat shrink wrap. Downside: that adds weight and holds heat. Upside: survivability in a crash and pit handling improves over a side-by-side or saddle pack. Wait until you see an electric car wall ride, endo, and start shucking batteries-looks like a pack of Chinese firecrackers flying throung the air...sad_smiles
> It's a crowd pleazer, but tough to deal when you get it back to the pits.
> 
> From my perspective, hope this helps.


You should see ME drive! :spineyes:

I have landed offroad cars in peoples laps sitting on bleachers watching the races! 

Thanks bro!


----------



## slash

*Saturday will be interesting .......*

Hey kids! It's Kip, getting started on my 18 day vacation run!!!!! YEAH !!!!!!! No work, just prep "work" for the biggie. Just got off the email with a fellow racer from Corpus. He will be gracing us with his presence on Saturday, during the IMDRA World Finals with, not one, not two, not three, but 4 Quarter scale cars. That in itself is pretty cool. Here's the kicker........3 of the cars are 1/4 scale 34' roadsters. 2 of them are sporting the super-charged version on the Conley V8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I say cool? Oh, yeah! For thoses of you who have been under a rock, here's the website for these incredible miniature monsters! http://www.conleyprecision.com/ Be sure to check out the video section. I want one! I'm about the head out to the trailer and get stuff ready for Saturday. Keep it up, guys!


----------



## AHR43

*QD on the motor*



Gary said:


> Looks like the rear deck is the best option for me also. If I mounted the ESC forward that doesnt leave me any room for the Trinity plugs I wanna use. Hardwiring is not a choice in parking lots. lol
> 
> Which reminds me. Do yall drag racers change batteries? I wouldnt think there is much MhA loss in a couple of seconds and I wonder what yall do?


Hi Biff and gang,
Whew! You all got me busy on the keyboard tonight!

FWIW, the bracket truck uses Corally (sp?) females soldered to its (+) and (-) tabs. ESC leads have the males. The bracket truck has a back-up motor ready, and can be swapped out easily b/w rounds if necessary. I like the Trinity gold-plated bullet conns, but can't find any g-p female sockets, so have opted for the Corally set-up. (It may be the Corally's flow more current with motors less than 19t). The 2007 rail will get the same set up.

Caveat-My cars are heavy, so don't read this as gospel. My cars won't win a lot of events. But, the AHR43 strategy is to amass championsip round points through efficient pit turn-around and timely staging.


----------



## insaneracin2003

slash said:


> Hey kids! It's Kip, getting started on my 18 day vacation run!!!!! YEAH !!!!!!! No work, just prep "work" for the biggie. Just got off the email with a fellow racer from Corpus. He will be gracing us with his presence on Saturday, during the IMDRA World Finals with, not one, not two, not three, but 4 Quarter scale cars. That in itself is pretty cool. Here's the kicker........3 of the cars are 1/4 scale 34' roadsters. 2 of them are sporting the super-charged version on the Conley V8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I say cool? Oh, yeah! For thoses of you who have been under a rock, here's the website for these incredible miniature monsters! http://www.conleyprecision.com/ Be sure to check out the video section. I want one! I'm about the head out to the trailer and get stuff ready for Saturday. Keep it up, guys!


is that a real working v-8?? that is badd arse


----------



## slash

*It's real!*

Yeah buddy! It's an actual, fully functional, working V-8! Robert's bringing 2 of them up from Corpus. The 2 other cars have Zenoah engines in them. Those are basically quarter scale aircraft engines (purpose built chainsaw engines). I believe both of the Conley's have the optional supercharger on them! Too cool! Remember, they will be there on Saturday, October 7th only, so if you're planning on coming to check out the Worlds, that would be the day to do it. Also, if you do stop by, come grab me and say "Hey!" I want to met you crazy nuts! Heading out to the trailer again! Home away from home! Later guys!


----------



## insaneracin2003

slash said:


> Yeah buddy! It's an actual, fully functional, working V-8! Robert's bringing 2 of them up from Corpus. The 2 other cars have Zenoah engines in them. Those are basically quarter scale aircraft engines (purpose built chainsaw engines). I believe both of the Conley's have the optional supercharger on them! Too cool! Remember, they will be there on Saturday, October 7th only, so if you're planning on coming to check out the Worlds, that would be the day to do it. Also, if you do stop by, come grab me and say "Hey!" I want to met you crazy nuts! Heading out to the trailer again! Home away from home! Later guys!


are the worlds in SA? if so ,i think i can encourage the wife to let me take a visit.
but the price on them v-8's are crazy,i can buy a real one for my mustang for that price.but to each its own i guess.


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

Yes, they are in S.A. I've printed out a map and directions. God willing and the creek don't rise. I would like to sneek over and watch some of that too. Lemme see? Get up go out to show some homes, take my RC with me and say I'm going to the trqck from there. Drive to S.A., Drool, Drive back and be home by Midnight. It could happen.

WORD?

BTW, It would mean that I won't be Pulling the LEEEEVER that Saturday but we gotta do what we gotta do. One wouldn't want to be around me for the rest of the week tho. Have to have my fix!


----------



## AHR43

*SA it is; be great if any of could make it*



Bigmax said:


> Yes, they are in S.A. I've printed out a map and directions. God willing and the creek don't rise. I would like to sneek over and watch some of that too. Lemme see? Get up go out to show some homes, take my RC with me and say I'm going to the trqck from there. Drive to S.A., Drool, Drive back and be home by Midnight. It could happen.
> 
> WORD?
> 
> BTW, It would mean that I won't be Pulling the LEEEEVER that Saturday but we gotta do what we gotta do. One wouldn't want to be around me for the rest of the week tho. Have to have my fix!


Exit 593, I-10W, Trainer Hale Rd. Top of the rd, turn left across the I-10 overpass, turn rt. It's on the left just past the gas station/restaurant. BE CAREFUL, YOU HAVE TO YIELD TO TRAFFIC COMING UP THE EXIT RAMP just before you get to the track. Slash says they're gonna have a big circus tent up for the visiting drivers to pit under. Should be easy to spot.

The track is actually east of SA, b/w Seguin and SA. When you pass the 1:1 drag strip on your right while you're on I-10W, you'll be close to the exit. We can sometimes hear them racing.

I've got a black F150-the rear deck cover will be up. I'll be next to it under a blue EZ-up.

I make the round trip to race a lot. Three hours drive time from the track to our house-one way. Too easy for racers like you all. PM me if you want my cell number.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> Yes, they are in S.A. I've printed out a map and directions. God willing and the creek don't rise. I would like to sneek over and watch some of that too. Lemme see? Get up go out to show some homes, take my RC with me and say I'm going to the trqck from there. Drive to S.A., Drool, Drive back and be home by Midnight. It could happen.
> 
> WORD?
> 
> BTW, It would mean that I won't be Pulling the LEEEEVER that Saturday but we gotta do what we gotta do. One wouldn't want to be around me for the rest of the week tho. Have to have my fix!


are the worlds only on Sat, does it run into sunday also?
BTW Biggie,i already missed last Sat at K&M,i will NOT have a 2fer away from there.i will have to be completely re-trained and would have to get a coffee IV installed.


----------



## cjtamu

That's a good question. I'm kinda leaning towards racing at K&M Sat. night, but Sun. is my bday and I should get to do what I want, right? What's going on there on Sunday? Maybe early morning trip over, leave about 2'ish and head back? I don't want to drive though, I need to do a couple things to my 1:1 truck. Griz/slash/AH, what's teh Sunday schedule?


----------



## AHR43

*Oct 5,6,7 and 8 drag racing*



cjtamu said:


> That's a good question. I'm kinda leaning towards racing at K&M Sat. night, but Sun. is my bday and I should get to do what I want, right? What's going on there on Sunday? Maybe early morning trip over, leave about 2'ish and head back? I don't want to drive though, I need to do a couple things to my 1:1 truck. Griz/slash/AH, what's teh Sunday schedule?


Sunday will be the BIG SHOW. Eliminations for all the quick and fast guys are then. *If you can only make one day-Sunday is the day to do it.* Standing room only-come early. I haven't seen the official schedule yet (Slash-Help!), but elims will probably start 11ish/noonish. Should be done by 5:00p.m.

Bracket runs Saturday. I think. Again, I haven't seen the official schedule. Depends on how many cars and what classes show. One thing for sure-you can look for a big-time shootout in TF nitro and Combined Extreme Classes on Sunday.

Me thinks its gonna shake out like this:

Thursday-Test and Tune
Friday-Test and Tune w/maybe bracket quals(?)
Saturday-bracket quals (?) and/or bracket elims. Could be some other "slower" electric and nitro classes running off (?) TC, F/C and ProMod Quals.
Sunday-Extreme, TF, F/C and ProMod for sure gonna get it on in eliminations.

Iffy, but hope this helps. This the first ever IMDRA World Finals, so who's gonna show with what from where? IMDRA has cars and drivers coming from Hawaii, CA, AZ, TX, GA, NC, CT and PR...and more I'm sure I haven't heard about. The schedule will build around that. Slash and IMDRA headquarters are crushing numbers and entries now-and then there's always the drive-ins to get placed into the program.

If you get there, be sure to find me. PM me if you want my cell number.


----------



## cjtamu

Oh shizzle, Worlds are next weekend, not this one. Ha ha ha, Senior Moment and it's not even my bday yet! That sounds promising, b/c I decided not to run the Invite in Austin next weekend. Hmm, maybe a lil road trip on NEXT Sunday, Oct. 08? Anybody up for that?


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Oh shizzle, Worlds are next weekend, not this one. Ha ha ha, Senior Moment and it's not even my bday yet! That sounds promising, b/c I decided not to run the Invite in Austin next weekend. Hmm, maybe a lil road trip on NEXT Sunday, Oct. 08? Anybody up for that?


i iz up for zit,letz dooz it mayne


----------



## cjtamu

Kewl. Lemme inform The Boss and see what she says. Anybody else? If we get enough folks I'll take Lajuan's Expedition and we can split up gas, won't cost much thattaway.


----------



## Gary

Knock knock! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=806504#post806504


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Knock knock!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=806504#post806504


Hmmmm.......

Anybody know where I can get servos for that thing? :work: :biggrin:


----------



## AHR43

*Biff's spreadin the word - cool*



Gary said:


> Knock knock!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=806504#post806504


Hi Biff,
This forum has no end of folks interested in racing it seems. ahhh, a SS Nova-to die for...

If Supergas got neck injury from his SS Nova, what happens when he throttles forward on the 'Tower of Power' he's got on that flatbottom avatar? Whats more fun-the fishin or the gettin there? What do you think that flatbottom will do in the wet and wild quarter mile (BTW-that's big in RC too, IMDRA may embrace that next year).


----------



## Bigmax

*So many toys*

and So Little Time!

Me and the Burb will rip up the streets as long as I can afford the tires for her.

So, How is the S.A. Bunch doing 1 week away for the BIG EVENT?!!!!


----------



## slash

*LEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR Time!!!!!!!*

Hey kids. Sorry I never posted the schedule for the Big Blow-Out! Here it it:

October 5th & 6th
Thursday & Friday - 11:00am thru 8:00pm -Registration & Open Practice
Friday - 8:30pm thru midnight - Classic drag videos and racer BS time

October 7th 
Saturday - All day - Robert Reeve quarter scale display on the midway
10:00 thru noon - Open Practice
1:00 thru 6:00 - Qualifying for all classes
7:00 thru 9:00 - Funny Car/Pro Mod Shootout
9:00 thru midnight - Colorado's Dave Settles nitro engine clinic 
9:00 thru midnight -Classic drag videos and racer BS time (part II)

October 8th
Sunday - 9:30am thru 10:30am - Concourse judging
10:30am thru 11:30am - Open Practice
11:30am thru 6:00pm Eliminations for all classes
6:00pm thru 6:30pm - Trophy Presentations and Awards Ceremony
7:00pm - Secure Track

If you have any questions, drop me an email at [email protected] . It's time to go racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pull the LEEEVVVVVEEEEEERRRRR and break it off!!!!!!!!!!!

Slash


----------



## AHR43

*Missed that one by a mile, didn't I?*

Thanks for posting the "Official" Schedule, Slash. Now we have the EEI (Essential Elements of Information) - who, what, where, why, when and sometimes how.


----------



## Gary

I should be able to make my first run tomarrow. (Sunday) I still have some wiring to do, cut out the body and add stickers.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

SWEET!!!!

I'm thinking of making a trip over next Saturday to watch some Drag Racing. Leave early enough to get there by the first elimination start and heading back in time to hit the driveway before or at 12:00 midnight. This means no offroad for me but by the way my stuff ran tonight I wil need a couple of weeks to get them back together.


----------



## AHR43

*Quals are Saturday; Elims are Sunday*



Bigmax said:


> SWEET!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of making a trip over next Saturday to watch some Drag Racing. Leave early enough to get there by the first elimination start and heading back in time to hit the driveway before or at 12:00 midnight. This means no offroad for me but by the way my stuff ran tonight I wil need a couple of weeks to get them back together.


Hi Bixmax,

Be great if you could make it there next Saturday to watch quals. Slash posted the official time and event schedule in post #358. Mine was just a SAWG-and I missed it by a bunch.

Hope to see you there, and some of the other 2cool gang to if they make the trip for elims on next Sunday. You all will see some top quality RC drag racing-I guarantee it.


----------



## Gary

Im pretty happy with the bodywork allthough its not the colors I wanted to use. I couldnt find any white back up for the flourescent colors and metallic blue would probably make the car hard to see against blacktop. Turned out sorta plain jane, but looks fast!


----------



## Gary

uno mas


----------



## Bigmax

*Sweet!*

So where you headed to give it a test run?

Have anymore of those COOL Stickers??????


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> So where you headed to give it a test run?
> 
> Have anymore of those COOL Stickers??????


Im making a few changes, but yea, I got stickies! 

Half of West Oaks mall is empty and the blacktop seems smooth and had been sealed. Plenty of room but who knows what the traction is like?

I wont be making the first run today. The plug that goes from the speedo to the receiver is in really bad shape. We have those Molex pins at work and the tool to install them so tomarrow Ill drag it to work and fix it right. I also need to rethink mounting the speedo. Itll interfere with the body if mounted on the top deck but I can mount it on edge in front of the batteries I think.


----------



## griz

*Well its almost time to rumble*

Well time to play is over. This week is the big one. I waxed my car and finished cleaning it up last night. Put on my drivers name stickers with the big Texas flag and I'm ready to race. I have a fresh cold gallon of 40% for my .18 enough plugs clutch shoes and springs to make it through the weekend so I'm anxious to get to the track and get things started. Saturday should be a killer day. With the shootout at night and the nitro motor clinic going on. I'm sure there will be people at the track until late that night. The atmosphere is looking pretty good for some fast runs next weekend. I was talking to Mr Speed the other day and he told me the density altitude looked about the same as when he made his record runs in Atlanta for the weekend. So look out that 100 mph barrier might just fall. I'm sure he won't be holding anything back. I have the dremmel warmed up for a little cylinder work today. I'm thinking about cutting the bridge between the schurnle ports turning that 5 port into a 3 port but with huge ports. Might not go that far but I'm going to be doing some grinding for sure. Any of you that are into this stuff should really try and come down for the race. You'll see some excellent runs. Big Jeff only brings out his best stuff for a national. He'll be strong as will his other driver David. An A-51 rail with a body painted by the guy that does my cars will be there too. I've seen it you should bring your camera 

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*I need a 2Cool Sticker too*



Gary said:


> Im making a few changes, but yea, I got stickies!
> 
> Half of West Oaks mall is empty and the blacktop seems smooth and had been sealed. Plenty of room but who knows what the traction is like?
> 
> I wont be making the first run today. The plug that goes from the speedo to the receiver is in really bad shape. We have those Molex pins at work and the tool to install them so tomarrow Ill drag it to work and fix it right. I also need to rethink mounting the speedo. Itll interfere with the body if mounted on the top deck but I can mount it on edge in front of the batteries I think.


If you have an extra sticker, I'd like to get one on the bracket truck before the Worlds. Let me know if you have one I can get from you-I'll swing by your work and pick it up.

Your car looks great! I haven't seen that body on that chassis before, only the '33 Willys. Nice work. Plain Jane is good-the pain isn't so great when you wall ride, or blow a body off in the speed trap. 

I JUST got back from a 2hr test session at the concrete test pad. The bracket truck is as ready as its gonna get until I get to the strip in SA. I'm just itchin to race in the Worlds. Gotta be "2cool".


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> If you have an extra sticker, I'd like to get one on the bracket truck before the Worlds. Let me know if you have one I can get from you-I'll swing by your work and pick it up.
> 
> Your car looks great! I haven't seen that body on that chassis before, only the '33 Willys. Nice work. Plain Jane is good-the pain isn't so great when you wall ride, or blow a body off in the speed trap.
> 
> I JUST got back from a 2hr test session at the concrete test pad. The bracket truck is as ready as its gonna get until I get to the strip in SA. I'm just itchin to race in the Worlds. Gotta be "2cool".


You got it! Im in that new building complex called Port Northwest. Its right where Brittmore ends at 290. Im in the second building next to the Carrier air conditioner wharehouse. Ill PM ya later today or tomarrow with more info.


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> Well time to play is over. This week is the big one. I waxed my car and finished cleaning it up last night. Put on my drivers name stickers with the big Texas flag and I'm ready to race. I have a fresh cold gallon of 40% for my .18 enough plugs clutch shoes and springs to make it through the weekend so I'm anxious to get to the track and get things started. Saturday should be a killer day. With the shootout at night and the nitro motor clinic going on. I'm sure there will be people at the track until late that night. The atmosphere is looking pretty good for some fast runs next weekend. I was talking to Mr Speed the other day and he told me the density altitude looked about the same as when he made his record runs in Atlanta for the weekend. So look out that 100 mph barrier might just fall. I'm sure he won't be holding anything back. I have the dremmel warmed up for a little cylinder work today. I'm thinking about cutting the bridge between the schurnle ports turning that 5 port into a 3 port but with huge ports. Might not go that far but I'm going to be doing some grinding for sure. Any of you that are into this stuff should really try and come down for the race. You'll see some excellent runs. Big Jeff only brings out his best stuff for a national. He'll be strong as will his other driver David. An A-51 rail with a body painted by the guy that does my cars will be there too. I've seen it you should bring your camera
> 
> Griz


Back in my motorcycle racing days, one of my favorite tricks was to cut the rear of the piston skirt shorter depending on the piston/port timing to allow earlier fuel introduction into the lower case. More fuel=more bang. I once ruined the cases and the barrel of my 71 Yamaha Mini Enduro thinking bigger ports means more power. That didnt work out. Sometimes just matching the ports and knocking off the big roughies work good enough, but Im sure 2 stroke technology has changed alot in the last 35 years. LOL

Anyway, good luck to our new friends! This is a Texas thing and we are totally with yall even if some of us cant be there with yall. If you guys can post up from the Worlds, please do! Keep us updated if you can!

Pull the Leeeeever!


----------



## cjtamu

Car looks good Biff. Good luck to all the TX guys going to IMDRA. If anybody has a Crackberry or similar, send back race reports.


----------



## Gary

I was just playing with the tree that Pilot88 posted up. Is 0.42s to 0.45s good? I red lighted a few times trying to get a handle on the tree. And Im bummed Bernstein is on the trailer! 

http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I was just playing with the tree that Pilot88 posted up. Is 0.42s to 0.45s good? I red lighted a few times trying to get a handle on the tree. And Im bummed Bernstein is on the trailer!
> 
> http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html


That's not bad Biffster! I can only do that on the Sportsman - not the pro tree....my hand-to-eye coordination must be slowing dieing from lack of R/C racing. HAHAHAHA!!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*IMDRA and SAMDRL use the Pro Tree*



Gary said:


> I was just playing with the tree that Pilot88 posted up. Is 0.42s to 0.45s good? I red lighted a few times trying to get a handle on the tree. And Im bummed Bernstein is on the trailer!
> 
> http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html


Hi Gary and all,
Good RTs. Stay in that range and you'll win a lot of RC drag races. Both IMDRA and SAMDRL have gone to a pro tree-all classes.

Yea, the Bud team is one of the few one-car teams left in TF. Brandon best do a vulcan mind meld with Kenny before he leaves to drive FC. Kenny is not the crew chief, but he brings a lot to the TF table in the way of experience. Pumped to see Karen Stoffer win in PS Motorcycle-she's a class and gutsy act. It was Burkarts day in FC yesterday-no one was going to beat him.

Nitro Bandit posted to ******** that someone from Houston showed up at the races Saturday. Sure hope it wasn't one of this gang? Nitro Bandit said it was a poor turn-out. More of a test-and-tune than a race. I hate when that happens. It's only happened to me once in 14 months.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, my steering blocks are different than yours. You have one hole on each end of the steering blocks. Mine have 2 holes close together on the end of the block that points towards the rear of the car. I can't run a link b/w the 2 blocks b/c the holes are too close together. You can't put 2 ballstuds side by side b/c you can't screw them all the way in. Even if you could, there's no room for the ballcups. My steering is going to look way different than yours.


----------



## griz

*Mostly flow work*

On these engines you have crankshaft induction. Like a rotary valve. Timing changes are made there to either side of the slot in the crank to change the intake timing. I never mess with exhaust port timing. Not good enough at it yet. The OS .12 tuned engines have the cross piece cut out of them. Thats where I got the idea for that. But I'm not going to mess with it. Too easy to flake off the chrome and its too close to the event to get another one broken in. So I just put in some guide slots and notched under the transfer port a bit more than it already was. This engine started out as a EB modded engine. I went for that to get the crankwork done mainly. The porting is very mild. The motor I did for my sprint car is excellent. Best motor I've ever had as far as running properly not loading up and getting it on. I went a little further on the .18 but not that much. Now some of them really hog things out but I don't have enough money to ruin engines getting them going. So I kinda ease up on things. It sounds great now with the mods. I'll put in the tire killer gearing and let it rip this weekend.

Griz


----------



## slash

*Trackside at Litespeed Raceway......*

Hello boys and girls and everyone else! It's me! These last few days are crazy at the track, getting all the final touches ready for the Big'un! I was going to have my wireless laptop on site, but I loaned the wireless card to IMDRA for the live video webcast for the event. The video will be stellar! Unfortunately, only IMDRA members have access to this webcast. I believe IMDRA will be posting the event results as they happen, though, so if I can't get the info to you here, check out www.IMDRA.com . I gotta get to sleep. Busy day tomorrow. 
Biff, awesome job on the racer! Let me know how your test sessions go. Use plenty of sugar water or you'll just be spinning your wheels......literally! If you make it to S.A. this weekend, I'll turn you on to some Koford to play with. That'll help quite a bit.


----------



## Pilot281

*end of an era...*

I guess I'll finish what I started. You guys are awesome!! I never imagined this thread would become so successful.

See ya' on the new thread! Thanks!

Phillip


----------



## Gary

Pilot281 said:


> I guess I'll finish what I started. You guys are awesome!! I never imagined this thread would become so successful.
> 
> See ya' on the new thread! Thanks!
> 
> Phillip


You da man bro! 

I havent heard any complaints from the boss yet, so I guess theres no reason to shut this one down!


----------



## Gary

Well, Im stuck between a rock and a hard place. Sorry for the cliche. My Micro servo is only rated up to 6v.

http://www.multiplexusa.com/Support/manuals/servos/digi4-Servo%20Manual.pdf

Its been good to me in the Xray M18 so I think Ill keep it in that car. Looks like Ill be ordering the Hitec servo when the overtime comes back at work. My speedo is only rated for a 7 cell application and I was hoping to run at least 8 cells. What I planned to do tonight was to set the car up with my 2/3A IB1400s and build a 10 cell pack, just for grins and to show off major HP to the guys at work.

Being a budget racer, I dont feel like buying a new speedo right now since I still need to get batteries and a servo, so this is what Im thinking. I race, I wanna go really fast. I can get a 6x1 armature for around $35 and build a 7 cell pack for about $50 and still use the Cyclone TC speedo.

Sound reasonable?

Thanks.


----------



## madf1man

Gary I have everythang you need in the lab. We can get together after work anytime especially tues and wed when she stays home to watch that incredibly goofy tv show dancin with the roots of the fall of society or something like that


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Gary I have everythang you need in the lab. We can get together after work anytime especially tues and wed when she stays home to watch that incredibly goofy tv show dancin with the roots of the fall of society or something like that


Obviously you dont watch TV bro! The show is called Dancing with the Survivors Ultimate Race Factor, fear thing. Everybody knows that! 

j/k, I dont watch much TV!

Preciate the offer, but my hours are so weird it prevents me from being normal like most humans. I get up at 3:00 am and get home around 4:00 pm. By 7:00 pm, I should be horizontal and snoring! lol


----------



## madf1man

I can take off anytime, house is near the shop. I have servos, controllers, batts.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I can take off anytime, house is near the shop. I have servos, controllers, batts.


We'll do this!


----------



## JuiceGoose

this pilot guy is a fraud i bought a so called drag racer from him on here and i got a matchbox car with a bottle rocket attached in the mail im very dissapointed and very angry i think i got shafted what do you guys think


----------



## JuiceGoose

ah im just kiddin around hes a good buddy of mine and a fellow crewchief


----------



## Gary

Welcome to 2Cool JG! Kick your shoes off and sit a spell!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I can take off anytime, house is near the shop. I have servos, controllers, batts.


Im switching gears here bro! I took a few minutes to actually read the IMDRA rules. lol Besides racing bracket Ill be shooting for electric super gas. My car has the right dimensions and the class is limited to 6 cells. Im hoping CJ will be running 6 cell that way we have a class.

But I might wanna borrow a battery pack since the best one I have is a 3000 mAh sport pack.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, the Supergas is cool. But you won't want to run a Spec car in Supergas, too heavy. And it's going to take a major financial commitment to motors and batteries to be competitive. If I get into it and want to run Supergas I'm getting a GMS 11.


----------



## insaneracin2003

anyone want to buy a nitro dragster? i am selling it for the price i paid 185.00 with everything but a reciever and remote. I will be keeping my elec dragster though,i just cant do both of them at the moment.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, the Supergas is cool. But you won't want to run a Spec car in Supergas, too heavy. And it's going to take a major financial commitment to motors and batteries to be competitive. If I get into it and want to run Supergas I'm getting a GMS 11.


Yea, this is gonna be way to heavy! I seriously have to re-think my wiring and either get another speedo, or run a bang switch! Ill try this just to get some practice runs though.


----------



## Bigmax

*Sell!*



insaneracin2003 said:


> anyone want to buy a nitro dragster? i am selling it for the price i paid 185.00 with everything but a reciever and remote. I will be keeping my elec dragster though,i just cant do both of them at the moment.


Fire it up and make it go!

You can do it!!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Yea, this is gonna be way to heavy! I seriously have to re-think my wiring and either get another speedo, or run a bang switch! Ill try this just to get some practice runs though.


I'll tell you the speedo that would lighten that load and bring the power of unlimited cells and motor - LRP QC2 or the new QC3. Yes, you will drop some pretty pennies for it, but you will not need another ESC - guaranteed!

GIT R DUN!!
PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I'll tell you the speedo that would lighten that load and bring the power of unlimited cells and motor - LRP QC2 or the new QC3. Yes, you will drop some pretty pennies for it, but you will not need another ESC - guaranteed!
> 
> GIT R DUN!!
> PD2


I couldnt find a cost on it. And from what I see the rating is for 7 cell!

And I belive I just hit 9000 posts on this forum. WoW!


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

Motor mouth.


----------



## cjtamu

*Little Teaser*

Any of this look familiar Biff? If you haven't put the servo saver on yet, you need to pick the servo up about 1/8" to keep the saver from hitting. I bought some plastic to do it and I have serious excess, don't go buy any more. The weight won't hurt you in bracket class as long as you can hit your dial in. But when it's head to head yeah, every gram counts. I'm running a GT7, I don't know that it's any smaller than your TC. Besides, with Novak you have to run a cap that's as big as the Rx anyway. Just need to figure out which powerplant to run. 10 x 1 Hara, 9 x 1 Pavidis, or 8 x 1 GMS. Tough decision.


----------



## Gary

You might wanna think about leveling out the tie rod coming from the servo saver.

Right now I got the saver from my M18 in mine and its small enough to fit in nicely.

Wonder how good this car runs? I sure like the looks!

http://www.neweramodels.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=2148


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I couldnt find a cost on it. And from what I see the rating is for 7 cell!
> 
> And I belive I just hit 9000 posts on this forum. WoW!


Ooops - my bad........well, how about the Tekin line - http://www.teamtekin.com/product_specs.asp

You could always snag the Maring 432 that has a 32 cell limit. heheheh

Seriously, I had the G12 IIIc and that thing was awesome! Even the G11 with a 10-cell limit looks like a nice unit. Tekin maybe the only option of getting outside of that 4-8 cell limit.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, the only way to level the camber link would be to stack a bunch of washers under the ballstud on the steering knuckle. My knuckles are different than yours, you have the new version. I had to drill a 3rd hole on mine just behind the axle just to be able to run the link b/w the knuckles. The link on the servo saver is already in the bottom hole, and I had to pick the servo up 1/8" to get the saver to clear. It steers fine, besides steering shouldn't be much of an issue with these cars. If you have to steer it, you already lost. So, you better be sure yours steers well. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Bigmax

*Weight,*

I haven't confirmed but I was told the newera is a bit heavier than others out there. I like the chassis look too. Compare before laying down the $.



Gary said:


> You might wanna think about leveling out the tie rod coming from the servo saver.
> 
> Right now I got the saver from my M18 in mine and its small enough to fit in nicely.
> 
> Wonder how good this car runs? I sure like the looks!
> 
> http://www.neweramodels.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?session_id=&part_id=2148


----------



## cjtamu

I'm really impressed with the GMS cars. And the owner is an ex-AE guy too.


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Ooops - my bad........well, how about the Tekin line - http://www.teamtekin.com/product_specs.asp
> 
> You could always snag the Maring 432 that has a 32 cell limit. heheheh
> 
> Seriously, I had the G12 IIIc and that thing was awesome! Even the G11 with a 10-cell limit looks like a nice unit. Tekin maybe the only option of getting outside of that 4-8 cell limit.
> 
> PD2


Their site is down. 

For this car Ill be sticking with bracket racing and bashing I guess. About the only thing Im sure about for the next car is, I wanna top fuel dragster. Im leaning towards 10 cell allthough I havent ruled out nitro yet. If I go with 10 cell, most likely Ill run a bang switch because its cheap, light and quick.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Any of this look familiar Biff? If you haven't put the servo saver on yet, you need to pick the servo up about 1/8" to keep the saver from hitting. I bought some plastic to do it and I have serious excess, don't go buy any more. The weight won't hurt you in bracket class as long as you can hit your dial in. But when it's head to head yeah, every gram counts. I'm running a GT7, I don't know that it's any smaller than your TC. Besides, with Novak you have to run a cap that's as big as the Rx anyway. Just need to figure out which powerplant to run. 10 x 1 Hara, 9 x 1 Pavidis, or 8 x 1 GMS. Tough decision.


If you run the 10x1 we will be close in hp and can run head up since are cars are the same. I notice also your car has alot smaller spur gear than mine. I think with what I have hooked up now, 22/87, Ill be way overgeared. I have a 72Ton my TC4 I could use if thats what I need to do. I need to calculate all that out. But first I need to finish wiring this thing up, and then tear it all down again. The front wheels have some slop and shimmimg is needed, loctite the screws, get this thing balanced out and ready to run.

ILl be ready to test it out on Sunday and see what happens! lol

Have you made any runs yet?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I haven't confirmed but I was told the newera is a bit heavier than others out there. I like the chassis look too. Compare before laying down the $.


I was thinking it looks heavy too, but it looks really good!  I was looking at the Litespeed car today, and that thing is freeking rad! Thats alot of coinage though, wheew!


----------



## cjtamu

Nah, no runs yet. I need to cut the GMS arm first. I have a Peak v-brush w/ a crapped out endbell. I'm going to drop the GMS arm in there with a conventional endbell and see how it runs, the Peak can has better magnets than the can it's in right now. GMS recommends a final drive ratio of 5 : 1 to 6 : 1 with 6 cells, depending on rollout and motor wind I guess. Mine came with a 15/75, probably a little high with the 8 x 1. Only one way to find out, LOL. But tonight I need to get stuff ready to race at K&M tomorrow, so probably not till Sunday evening. Sunday morning I'm taking the Littlest Princess to a horse show, so no trip to SA for me.


----------



## Gary

Im at less than than 4:1, and that just reared its ugly head! lol I got it wired up and the Spectrum bound, checked the servo direction, then grabbed full leever!

Im Skeered! :slimer:

It took a second to wind up, but when it did, it allmost shot off the stand. I have never seen foam tires "Swell" up before! :spineyes: I bet those rear tires were turning 9000 RPM.

I dont think the GMS site has it right. 6:1 would mean a 10/60 combo and that dont sound right. Either that, or Im having a brain fart! Which is most likely the case! lol

BiggyMaxter! Your a Cyclone eggspert. I remember back in the day you had the Pit Wizard. Which setting should I use for Drags?

World Cup?

http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/index.html#cyclonetc


----------



## cjtamu

Here ya go Biff. Remember, the first one's free but after that it's going to cost you!
http://www.grandmotorsports.com/setups.asp


----------



## Bigmax

*Me?*

I'll pull the Wizard out and read up on the instructions. The battery has probably gone down or corroded.


----------



## cjtamu

I don't see anything wrong with it Biff. AE recommends about an 11:1 ratio for a 10T in the B4. On a 120' straight you'd still be winding when you shut down with a 10T in 2wd Mod. I bet with a 10T you find out 5.50 to 5.60 is the way to go. It's gonna be fun figuring this stuff out.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Here ya go Biff. Remember, the first one's free but after that it's going to cost you!
> http://www.grandmotorsports.com/setups.asp


You know danged well I have allready read every single word on the GMS forum bro! 

As much as I hate too, its time to do rollout!


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it Biff. AE recommends about an 11:1 ratio for a 10T in the B4. On a 120' straight you'd still be winding when you shut down with a 10T in 2wd Mod. I bet with a 10T you find out 5.50 to 5.60 is the way to go. It's gonna be fun figuring this stuff out.


Thats with a transmission gear reduction, right?

Just off the top of my head, Ill say with how light these cars are, and with my 72 spur, a 18 pinion!

Ill have to dig out the old boxes...


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I'll pull the Wizard out and read up on the instructions. The battery has probably gone down or corroded.


Dont bother on my account bro! Im thinking of just doing the "One touch" set up for now. I just want Full Leeever!


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, that's with a gear reduction but it's still your final drive ratio. What I've read is that rollout is what becomes really critical depending on track conditions, and you actually adjust your gearing to get the rollout you need. I have a rollout calculator somewhere for both 2wd and 4wd, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Gary

Its a good thing I took a nap! I dont know what I was thinking. A smaller spur is gearing UP! :spineyes:

Anyhoo, I think the Silver Bullett is ready to run!


----------



## Gary

I couldnt stand that rod on top Chris. That thing is heavy, oversized and fuel tubing just isnt the best dampner around. I had some thinner push rod laying around from a plane and it had aluminum collars. Then I got nutz! LOL.


I had some aluminum shocks that Im not using on my M18, so I rigged this up. And yes, dampner grease will work and fine tuning will be easy. Adjustable preload and about 8 different spring rates.


And notice the 26 year old AE antennea mount! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary

Ready to go!


----------



## PD2

NICE work Biffster! Looks SWEET and definitely a Silver Bullet!! You gonna go for a test run tomorrow?

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> NICE work Biffster! Looks SWEET and definitely a Silver Bullet!! You gonna go for a test run tomorrow?
> 
> PD2


Just got home. Found a parking lot in George Bush park that was empty, a little dusty and not the smoothest around. But I got some runs in. Due to the dust, I couldnt hammer on the throttle or the rear tires would break loose and the car liked to go left when it broke loose. But at a 10 mph rolling start it would track straight and handles really well! And goes *REALLY FAST!!*

Im overgeared at 22/87 so, I had plenty of top end. :spineyes: I have never driven an RC car that fast and its a *RUSH!* Im guessing I was hitting 60 mph with a pos 3000 sport pack and the 10x2. Its pretty scarey going that fast on a rough surface in an unknown car, but it handled really good! Im impressed!

I can now see how Drag Racing wouldnt get boring. Im hooked! lol


----------



## Bigmax

*Your Pumped!!!!*

Drove to San Antonio yesterday. Got there around noon just in time for the 1st quals to start. AC took me around and introduced those that I now have faces to the handles. Pictures will come soon. Slash / Kip is one heck of a nice guy! Not sure what he was going on but one thing for sure he is HIGH ON LIFE!!!

Griz / Dan KNOWS HIS STUFF!!!! SWEET RIDES and FAST TOO!!! Paul Walbern was very informative and made sure parts were plenty for those that needed some.

The Pres of IMDRA (I have to check that ) Share the goings on in the IMDRA. New changes for 2007 that are in the works. Stay tuned. I will get the site and with a little help memory wise, share the LIVE CAMERA of the DRAGS ONLINE!!!

HAWAI, NEW YORK, Help me here Slash!, Georgia, North Carolina, California, Arizona , OH and TEXAS is showing their stuff!

GREAT GROUP OF GUYS!

Let me go get my camera and I will share more then.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Drove to San Antonio yesterday. Got there around noon just in time for the 1st quals to start. AC took me around and introduced those that I now have faces to the handles. Pictures will come soon. Slash / Kip is one heck of a nice guy! Not sure what he was going on but one thing for sure he is HIGH ON LIFE!!!
> 
> Griz / Dan KNOWS HIS STUFF!!!! SWEET RIDES and FAST TOO!!! Paul Walbern was very informative and made sure parts were plenty for those that needed some.
> 
> The Pres of IMDRA (I have to check that ) Share the goings on in the IMDRA. New changes for 2007 that are in the works. Stay tuned. I will get the site and with a little help memory wise, share the LIVE CAMERA of the DRAGS ONLINE!!!
> 
> HAWAI, NEW YORK, Help me here Slash!, Georgia, North Carolina, California, Arizona , OH and TEXAS is showing their stuff!
> 
> GREAT GROUP OF GUYS!
> 
> Let me go get my camera and I will share more then.


Get them pics bro! :spineyes:

How was the overal atmoshphere? From what Ive read so far, these guys are intense, upbeat, helpfull and love what they do all the while having fun! I cant wait to get on a real track and pull the leever!


----------



## Bigmax

*Here they come!*

Slash,









Griz,









Command Booth and Slash's Better Half.









Due to the number of pictures, go to http://members9.clubphoto.com/lyn466875/4839663/owner-aa76.phtml
to view them all.

BRAIN FART!

I hung with AC all day and didn't get one picture of my new friend!!!!
There will be another day. It was worth the trip FORSURE!!!

Waited till AC and Griz ran their last qualifier before I left to come back to Houston. Pulled into my drive at 10:40P.M.


----------



## Gary

Simply, *awsome! *


----------



## PD2

Wow! Now that's what I call a turn out! And some sweet looking rides too!! Awesome job Biggie!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003

awsome pics biggie!!!


----------



## mongo88

Nice stuff Biggy! I really wanted to make it down there yesterday but just couldnt swing it. Had 7 football games worth of pics that I had to go thru and sundays are my processing days. Maybe next time theres a big event I will be able to make it out.


----------



## AHR43

*The fat lady has sung*

Hi guys and gals,

The first IMDRA World Finals is in the books. Runs finished up about 6:00p.m. last night.

My bracket truck went down as first round loser by 0.01sec. Jeff from SA beat me; he went on to win bracket class. My loss moved me to the B-side ladder. I lost in the semi-finals.

The truck was running on a 3.60sec dial in, and my runs were consistent at 3.61 and 3.62. What really killed me was my performance on the lights. 4.12 and 4.13 on Thursday held encouraging promise. A 4 only came around one more time, a conservative 4.68 in qualifications. That qualified me 14th out of 19 entries. Fri, Sat and Sun, most of my times were in the 5s and even 6s-or the high 3s (RED LIGHT)! I have no idea what happened to my RT, but it sure went south!

The guys and gals attending were a great bunch, and I learned lots.


----------



## Bigmax

*Ha!*

Folks are coming alive from a BIG WEEKEND HUH?!

One thing we ole guys have on the younger ones is a clearer understanding of strategies.

Good you made it back home OK AC.


----------



## Gary

Oh well AC, its all about the fun bro! 

On a sad note, this thread has turned into a *MONSTER *and has _GOT _to be putting a hurtin on the server. I hate to do it, but out of respect for Mont and the 2Coolfishing guys, Im going to lock it up so no more posts can be added. As time goes by and if need be, I may occaisonally open it to move it up, or put a "Sticky" on it for promotional reasons for others to see. I dont like doing it, but thats part of the gig.

In the mean time, we can either use

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=90222&page=2

Or if anyone wants to start a new thread, please feel free to do so. BTW, thanks to yall, this is probably one of the biggest threads ever on this entire forum.

Thank you!


----------

